# Ban the Loser Above You.



## Raeven

I could be wrong, of course, but there seems to be an undercurrent of passive-aggressive hostility on ST these days. Naaahhhhhh, Iâm sure itâs all my imagination! But we do seem to like games at the moment, as winter passes slowly along and everyone unravels a little bit.

So letâs just get it all out in the open, shall we? This is an old, fun little forum game that gives folks a chance to express their grumbles without getting too awful about it. Maybe itâs been done before, but Iâve only been here a couple of years -- so if yes, I didnât see it. Might be a reason to ban me. 

The game goes like this: *You ban the poster above you for whatever reason you wish.* Examples:

Banned for reading romance novels.

Banned for being a boring old coot.

So go ahead, STers, have a crack. Why would you ban that loser above you?


----------



## SimplerTimez

I'd ban Raeven for having a nicer kitchen than I do.

Wait, that'd be almost ANYONE here...

That will have to do for now though.

~ST


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having unruly hair!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hey, I resemble that remark!

Banned for mentioning my unruly hair (only *I* can do that)


----------



## vicker

Banned for crossing state lines with more than one loaf of bread.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for consorting with suspicious characters.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, for being so Friendly*-Take that!


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For hogging the computer and playing Solitaire too much!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned!, For having the cutest small stock-the babies*, Come on with it, I need a good Banning!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Banned for misspelling "Looser"


----------



## vicker

Banned, for watching foreign films, and enjoying it.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for banning others


----------



## rkintn

Banned for being too sweet


----------



## L.A.

:grit:

Banned for being to sexy to ban


----------



## arcticow

Banned for...uuuhhh... Dang! I can't remember why!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for being such a good husband to Mz Lezley, that all other ST men now have a higher bar to reach 

~ST


----------



## nehimama

BANNED! For being forgetful!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For double teaming arcticow


----------



## vicker

You, sir, are banned for taking your frustrations out on a crazy goat lady.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For accusing ME of being frustrated.:hair


----------



## Karenrbw

Banned for hoarding ammo because we all know that having more than 100 rounds is considered to be suspicious activity.


----------



## rkintn

Banned because you haven't introduced yourself and we are all nosy Rosies here


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for hoarding alcohol under the guise of 'extracts'


----------



## RubyRed

Banned for being a nosy Rosie....but I totally laughed out loud!


----------



## vicker

Banned, for loud laughing.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For being such an optimist. That's just scary.


----------



## rkintn

Banned for being scared!


----------



## Jim-mi

I'll see your ban . .and up you two more bans . . . . .

Your not going to bluff me outta this hand.......................


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for paying too much attention.


----------



## Rick

Banned for not citing Jim-Mi for not stating a reason for his banning!


----------



## rkintn

Banned for being such a stickler for rulez!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for beating up all the boys.


----------



## rkintn

Banned for letting a girl beat him up


----------



## sustainabilly

Yeah, but when we hit the floor, I was on top.
Banned for walking into that one. :nana:


----------



## rkintn

Banned cause he didn't realize I LET him win.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for giving up so easy.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for being easy! LOL


----------



## TRellis

Banned for teasing with photos of really tasty looking homemade English muffins.

TRellis


----------



## Terri in WV

I'm banning myself, maybe then I'd get more done.


----------



## Terri in WV

Maybe I should ban all of you all so that I would get more done.


----------



## starjj

I am banning anyone who isn't in bed doing more interesting stuff


----------



## Terri in WV

Oooohhh, I'm banning star for bringing up one of the pitfalls of being single!


----------



## rkintn

I'm dittoing TinWV's ban of star.


----------



## vicker

You're banned for brown nosing.


----------



## rkintn

You're banned for being jealous of my brown nosing skillz


----------



## vicker

Banned for gross immodesty.


----------



## doingitmyself

Banned because i don't even know what gross immodesty is? ! n LOL


----------



## L.A.

Banned just 'cause


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned cause you couldn't come up with a good reason.


----------



## rkintn

Banned cause you are picking on sweet LA.


----------



## L.A.

:viking:


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned because he changed to grumpy LA. :heh:


----------



## L.A.

Banned cause you're being a_ booger_


----------



## Raeven

Banned for wrongful bannination of innocent parties.


----------



## L.A.

Innocent my uh,,,,,!!!!!!!

Banned for being a stinker


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning old people.

Wait...


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not being sure.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for showing up late...


----------



## doingitmyself

Banned for being up late banning people.


----------



## doingitmyself

Banning myself for being up so early banning people!! LOLOL:hobbyhors


----------



## nehimama

BANNED! For being up so danged early!


----------



## Raeven

Banned as you've obviously put your Ninja curse on me, and I can't sleep!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because you are paying the wakefulness forward.


----------



## starjj

Banned Echoes
for being LATE to the Saturday morning banning


----------



## starjj

AND I am banning anyone that prayed for this snow


----------



## arcticow

Banned for fussing over snow so early on a Saturday!!


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for anti snow fussing.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not providing pudding snacks.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for suggesting I need to be making pudding instead of playing around on the internet.

Maybe brownies later.


----------



## rkintn

Banned because you aren't close enough to share your brownies


----------



## Tommyice

Banned because you forgot about "AIRMAIL"


----------



## vicker

Banned for reminding me to check the mail.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for reminding me that I will have to check my mail when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for rubbing it in that you're on vacation.


----------



## Echoesechos

Your right. I will ban myself.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for being nice,,,we don't allow that here!!!

I'm also so banning everyone reading this,,yet not participating in the banning!!!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for picking on lurkers.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for sassing long-timers...


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned just because I can.


----------



## DUlrich

Banned for exercising free will without a license.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for unauthorized use of bans...


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for providing banned-aid.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making inexcusably great puns!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for trying to start a mutual admiration society!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not mentioning Vaseline.


----------



## L.A.

Uh,,I forget,,,,
Everyone is unBanned until ,,,OH!!

Banned for being unbanned!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being confusing....and confused. Ooh, double ban!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for being double banned.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for,,,HuH??,,,What!!!!

Sorry,,,I've been Banned!!!:ashamed:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for feeling shame over being banned.


----------



## vicker

Banned for being brazen and encouraging poo fairies.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being insufficiently critical.


----------



## vicker

Banned for banning post banned.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for thinking faster than me!


----------



## L.A.

Banned for thinking,, during work hours!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for mentioning work on the weekend!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for weekend banning, unless between the hours of sunrise to sunset.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for excessive bantering about banning and suborning a banner into habitual banning.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for making my head hurt.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for admitting suborning made your head hurt.


----------



## rkintn

Banned just because I wanted to


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For being so impulsive.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for being impulsive.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being a copy cat. :nana:


----------



## SimplerTimez

Well heck...self-ban due to editorial issues, hah!


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for sticking your tongue out


----------



## 3ravens

This entire thread and all participants are banned for making me spew Mountain Dew. Wait, did I just ban myself?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making a disgusting mess in the banning thread!


----------



## JohnnyLee

Banned for creating this gosh-banned thread!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not admitting you're having fun.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for unimaginative pseudo-cussing.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for premature eja... errr... ummm... banning!


----------



## JohnnyLee

Banned for a pseudo Freudian slip.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for unauthorized time travel.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for thought crimes.


----------



## rkintn

Banned for making thinking a crime!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For banning me _again_!


----------



## rkintn

Banned! for liking to be "banned" a little TOO much


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not having enough stamina for multiple ban-ing!


----------



## rkintn

Banned! For making false banning assumptions!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for living too far away to hear me laughing!


----------



## rkintn

Banned for living too far away to hear ME laughing!


----------



## doingitmyself

Applying the ultimate, multi, all inclusive, total mega ban on all above banners for banning when the frikking weather is so flipping cold even the icicles are shivering!!! LOLOLOL :duel:


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For effectively excluding banners from banning for half the year which deprives us of our right to ban.


----------



## rkintn

Banned! For making no sense at all but apparently being pretty indignant while doing so


----------



## arcticow

Banned for excessive joviality and winking!!!


----------



## rkintn

Banned! For not using enough winking!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for ambiguous winking.


----------



## arcticow

Wink, wink, wink, wink, wink, wink...


----------



## rkintn

Banned! Before Ms. Lesley gets you!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For--I better not say.


----------



## arcticow

rkintn said:


> Banned! Before Ms. Lesley gets you!


Banned for making extremely scary threats!!:awh:


----------



## rkintn

Banned! Because you wouldn't say! (Chicken ;p )


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned if I did say. Dang, I banned myself.


----------



## rkintn

Banned if you do, Banned if you don't.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because you are both up past your bedtimes!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for imposing capricious and arbitrary bedtimes.


----------



## rkintn

Banned for using big words, so late at night!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I'm annoying like that.


----------



## rkintn

Banned! for banning yourself


----------



## Raeven

(Oooffff!!! But doesn't that unban me?)

Banned for not breaking the law.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for using sneaky law tricks.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because it's past MY bedtime.... G'night!!!


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for calling my friend sneaky


----------



## rkintn

Banned for having a sneaky friend!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being in league with aliens.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For being an Alienist.


----------



## rkintn

Banned for even knowing what an Alienist is!


----------



## Jim-mi

If you are reading this . . you is banned


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for forgetting that this old dog learns from his kids.


----------



## sustainabilly

Hey Jim-Mi, Banned! You're it.


----------



## Jim-mi

Then I'll take the ball and bat and go home 
. . . .. .so there . . . . .

I'am gonna pout


----------



## rkintn

Banned! For taking your toys and going home.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not stopping him.


----------



## Jim-mi

don't pick on me while I am picking my nose


----------



## rkintn

EWWWWW!! Banned for picking your nose!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for repeating what he's doing.


----------



## Jim-mi

but I Never inhaled


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Banned for allowing the snow to cross state lines.


----------



## Jim-mi

You can't ban me cause I banned you


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Infinity banning powers, no take backs!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for pretending omnipotence.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Banned for using 3 dollar words


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For complaining.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because it's saturday night and you're banning people.


----------



## rkintn

Banned because it's Saturday night and you are here instead of there.


----------



## nehimama

BANNED! For thinking too much!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for posting adorable pictures!


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For liking adorable pictures!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, for your sweet members name-"Nehimama", I picture you sippin a little bottle of grape Nehi*-(cute), and the Goats tryin to get a sip too*


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for being impossibly sweet-natured


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For banning sweet-natured folk!


----------



## Jim-mi

I am banning all you sweet folks . . . . . .you don't help a guys old curmudgen image one bit


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning just for the fun of it. This is serious business, sir.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for starting addictive threads!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for addiction to this thread!!


----------



## Jim-mi

You are hurting my dainty feelings for being banned


----------



## SimplerTimez

<edit grumble edit>

Banned for faking feelings ;P


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not offering a suggestion of an activity.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for judging non-activists.!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for judging ban judging.


----------



## Raeven

Why, you..! You..! YOU..! BANNED!!!


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for the "Scarlet O'Hara" act. 

Fiddle dee dee. LOL


----------



## Raeven

Banned for trying to take the whimsy out of life.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for thinking life is whimsical.

And for not thinking of a way to work Bacon into this thread. LOL


----------



## Raeven

Banned for impure thoughts. About bacon! ig:


----------



## Tommyice

:help: I can't control my bacon thoughts.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for lack of effort.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for implying I'm lackadaisical


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not having low standards.


----------



## Tommyice

BANNED! for creating this kooky thread and taking me away from my freelance work.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking about work on a Sunday!


----------



## Raeven

The foregoing two pages are banned, and their posts expunged from the record, because 1) There are too many successive one-liners; 2) One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do; 3) Not enough thought is going into this extremely important thread; 4) This thread is corrupting the morals of the minors and young adults who frequent this establishment; 5) It was cold last night; 6) I'm old and grumpy; 7) My knee hurts; 8) Channing Tatum is wasted on Jenna Dewan; 9) Not enough emoticons are being used; 10) Too many emoticons are being used; and 11) Humpty Dumpty had a great fall, but his winter was lousy.


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For posting a six-liner!


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for using way to many words to describe way too many rules that way too many of us will never be able to follow. Or comprehend on a Sunday when it's frikking freezing out and the garden is covered with snow and PSB station is showing nothing but gardening shows.


----------



## Raeven

Oh, you're banned, next you'll be telling us not to resent the young.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for resenting youth.

Double banned for trying to tell me what to or not to say.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for exhibiting an undeniably bannable nature.


----------



## Jim-mi

I am banning Raeven cause she thinks she knows it all . . . 

Just because she does know it . . . is not mote to the point........

LOL


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning for the right reason.


----------



## Jim-mi

until some of you can return to normalcy, I am banning this whole nonsensical attempt at huu-more.


----------



## L.A.

**Peeking in**,,,,Uh,,Is this tread,,,,where the free Ice Cream Is???die:


Dang,,,Darn,,,Where is that thread?????///ice cream,,,,yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## starjj

banned for mentioning ice cream when I am now home from work and 18 miles from a store where I could get ice cream WHICH I wouldn't have wanted until you mentioned it.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not thinking of getting ice cream for when you might want it.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for harassing those who can't read minds or see into the future!!


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For reading minds!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

No way I'm banning you......YOU make me smile!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for starting the band, the Queen of the Not Banned.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for &#9835; &#9834; &#9835; &#9834; &#9834; &#9835; &#9835; &#9834; &#9835;,,,,

:bandwagon:


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not using more of the scale.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for not hearing it was pentatonic,,,,,,hehe


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For confusing pentatonic with catatonic.


----------



## summerdaze

BANNED! For making me google "pentatonic".

Oops! I ban myself for being late with that!


----------



## L.A.

Banned for making me giggle,,by your google !!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for saying stuff that sounds a little bit naughty!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being incorrigible.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for saying I'm incorrigible, when you clearly must have meant L.A. was....coz... I'm a good girl!


----------



## rkintn

Banned! For being a good girl.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for not ...!!!!!!


----------



## rkintn

Banned! For....not singing us a song!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not giving me anything to put on my Wall of Favorite Things.


----------



## doodlemom

Raven has insomnia too :stirpot: I love Raeven and would never ban her even if she started this thread lol


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being too nice! (And anyway, what are YOU doing up?)


----------



## vicker

Banned, because I love you and I know what is best for you.


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for thinking you know what's best! :bash:


----------



## vicker

Banned for bashing your own head. You 'll put your eye out.


----------



## nehimama

You three - BANNED! For being insomniacs!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for adding to insomniacs' problems!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking insomniacs have problems!


----------



## arcticow

Banned cause you made me feel mean!! Lol


----------



## Jim-mi

If you feel mean then you must be . .so therefore you is banned.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being paranoid. P.S. Don&#8217;t look behind you.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for playing Doctor,,,


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for pretending to be president


----------



## Raeven

Banned because being older than me doesn't make you more respectable.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not being respectful of your elders.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being secretive and mysterious.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for being curious,,,I mean nosey,,,,


----------



## arcticow

Banned for discouraging nosey-osity-ness stuff!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for using that crazy combination: " nosey-osity-ness"


----------



## arcticow

Banned for resisting literary freedom!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for making a cool new word-nosey-osity-ness!


(Feel better now? )


----------



## L.A.

Banned for using, cool new words, just to promote their popularity and start a fashion trend


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not putting those cool new words in your songs.


----------



## L.A.

Un banned,,,for a great idea,,,,,wonder what the royalty to the original creator will cost me ???hmmmmm


----------



## arcticow

I'd settle for 3 young laying hens or a mess of fish...


----------



## Raeven

You know what's coming....

Banned for failing to ban!!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for severe strictness!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me think of sardines.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not stocking sardines!!!


----------



## Raeven

(TouchÃ©...)

Banned, because it may be too soon to talk about that.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for indecisiveness!!


----------



## Raeven

Half-banned for being half right.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for 1/2 banning


**Sardines,,,yuummmm**


----------



## arcticow

Banned for drooling and in public!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for using hate language toward ********.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for calling sardines ********.


----------



## starjj

banned for even mentioning sardines YUK!!!!


----------



## Tommyice

You all are banned for talking about stinky little fish trapped in tins.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for saying & being stinky,,hehe


----------



## starjj

Banned for not making a song up about stinky little fish in tin cans

There once was a fishy in a can
Stunk to high heaven but it am what it am


----------



## Raeven

Banned!! Banned, I tell you, for making up songs that will stick in my head like, "It's a Small World!!"

Aaaauuugggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking there should be a song about sardines! Blech!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for being late to the submit button!


----------



## L.A.

Banned the both of you for being on the same post time

**&#9835; You are the sardineshine of my life&#9834;((


----------



## arcticow

Banned for that song!!!


----------



## Tommyice

L.A. said:


> Banned for saying & being stinky,,hehe


You called me stinky :Bawling:

May all your ice cream be melted.


----------



## L.A.

Hey,,my Ice Cream melted,,,:sob: :sob:

Banned for banning me banning you,,,

**sorry** Honey,,,,,


----------



## Raeven

Banned for thinking all punctuation looks the same.


----------



## Tommyice

If I had pigtails, you'd probably pull them.

I never banned you, just pointed out you called me stinky:Bawling:

Glad your ice cream melted. That'll teach you to mess with a Jerzey Gurl. :nana:

Banned for being mean!


----------



## L.A.

banned for thinking my studdering is punctuation

Oops,,,

Banned banned banned,,,,bbbbaannnndddededed


----------



## L.A.

:catfight: :kiss:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for communicating emoticonically!!


----------



## starjj

banned for telling LA how to communicate (after all he is JUST a man)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not liking to tease LA!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for pestering him when he's trying to finish the next number one hit. But, I reckon that's just like a woman.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Banned for living in the beautiful state of TN!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banned **all** of you making me want a midnight snack of sardines and icecream


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for putting those two foods together in a sentence!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because --

Error 245, Program Failure: Unable to complete ban.


----------



## starjj

Banned for failure to ban


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not embracing modern technology.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for hugging your monitor inappropriately.


----------



## Raeven

Banned. You know why you're banned. Accept your ban and no one else need ever know.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for actually communicating that I was banned, I like being in the dark.


----------



## vicker

Banned for worshipping darkness.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned because you actually noticed that little thing about me.


----------



## vicker

I would come back with a witty response, but you banned me.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for banal.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because I can't think of a reason for it.


----------



## vicker

Banned for not recognizing passive aggressiveness.


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For being passive-aggressive!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned! For....being judgmental!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for ignoring your inner judge.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because I haven't had enough coffee!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! On principle.:nana:


----------



## Jim-mi

I concur on banning the "principle" . . . . . . .he is a jerk


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being a politically incorrect, errant grammar nazi.


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause it's 4 F. outside at daylight...


----------



## Jim-mi

But . . .some of us like being grammar Nazi's . . . . . . . . .lol


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned from being from Michigan-Go Buckeyes!


----------



## Jim-mi

Michigan bans round in the middle oHIo . . . . . . .got us a turf war here.......


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for starting wars here!


----------



## L.A.

Banned for going to war,,in a night shirt,,,,,


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for mentioning something like that!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for working in your PJ's, wait... that's OK, no ban for that.
Banned for no pics!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for pleading for public PJ pictures.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for mentioning Sustainabilly's PJ photo penchant, publicly.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for looking at me like that.


----------



## Jim-mi

MY camera? banned me from supplying a PJ pix


----------



## Raeven

Banned for almost simultaneous banning!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for confusing me!?!?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being easily confused!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For elevating confusion of others to an art form.

BTW: ST Rule 9, If there are no pics, it didn't happen.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for an excessively vivid imagination.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## sustainabilly

I concur. I'm banned.


----------



## Raeven

Well, that shut me up.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for fibbing!


----------



## Raeven

Fibbing? FIBBING?? Why, I oughta.... BANNED!!


----------



## kkbinco

Band for impersonating Ralph Kramden.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for making, "Bang! Zoom...To the moon, Alice!" stick in my head.


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for snickering about those non existant PJ pics

lotta smoke and no fire


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for making me want to put my jammies on....


----------



## Jim-mi

Yes you are banned for putting yer jammies on before the tyrant pontificates


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for self deprecating humor.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for using the word humor right behind Jim-mi's post, he hates humor, dontya know?


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! Due to your gift for understatement.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for confusing an interrogative for a statement.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for tacky throw pillows.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for using spy drones.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not letting yourself be spied on!! (Said the Pres)


----------



## Raeven

You again??? Banned for fooling around instead of making something useful for humankind (like a spaceship or time machine or a juicer -- I don&#8217;t know!)!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not placing an order for stuff before banning!!


----------



## Raeven

You're right. I could have gone back in time and banned everyone all over again.

Banned!! For being smarter than me!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not being prescient.


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for making me break lurkerdom more than once ON THE SAME THREAD! :nana:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for secretly wishing you were a Hobbit.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for breaking things.
And you. Banned for secretly thinking of Viggo Mortensen.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for erroneous statements because if you say it publicly, it is no longer secret thinking.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because you needed checks and balances!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for disliking anarchy.


----------



## Jim-mi

You all are banned from my space while I go have a snack of . . .wanna guess . .???


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making us think of sardines and ice cream again!!! Gaahh!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

you are banned for having an vivid imagination


----------



## Raeven

You have no idea...

Banned for fooling everyone into thinking you've just gotten back from a cattle drive through Dodge City. That smile just reeks of, "I had three different saloon girls in my lap last night."

See?


----------



## DUlrich

Banned for making me remember that time with the three saloon girls :blossom:


----------



## Jim-mi

Raeven . .has got my number . . . . . .I ban her . . . . .


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for letting Rae get your number.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for being able to count,,,


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being counter-counter!!!


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For being home from the hill, and home from the sea. Banned! For going to those places in the first place!


----------



## Jim-mi

rampant stupidity-----banned


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because today is "What Day IS It? It's hump day... LOL


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not banning hard enough.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being a hard-nosed banner person!!


----------



## L.A.

Banned cause I'm being mean,,,

Oops,,,dang,,,There goes my Ice Cream again....


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for even mentioning Ice cream................shame . . . .shame


----------



## arcticow

Banned for shame-saying... So there.:gaptooth:


----------



## Jim-mi

Back to ya . . and I'll raise ya three shame's


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am Banning you; because I am ashamed of myself sometimes!


----------



## sustainabilly

Really......Really?
:huh:
Banned! ;p


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for repeating yourself!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For being impatient with people who repeat themselves. Banned! For being impatient with people who repeat themselves. Banned! For being impatient with people who repeat themselves. Banned! For being impatient with people who repeat themselves. Banned! For being impatient with people who repeat themselves. Banned! For being impatient with people who repeat themselves. Banned! For being impatient with people who repeat themselves. Banned! For being impatient with people who repeat themselves.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for being like a needle stuck in an old vinyl album


----------



## Raeven

Banned for reasons contained in a sealed envelope which can only be opened in 50 years' time.


----------



## Tommyice

Great! We'll find out who killed Kennedy before we find out why I'm banned.

Banning you for being a secret member of secret banning panel.


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for making me wait 50 years to find out why I are banned . . ?!?!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being obsessed with cloak and dagger mysteries.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for still being here after the end of the world.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not warning me of impending doom so I could buy some Emily's!


----------



## Jim-mi

Banned for even suggesting the end of the world. . . 

what is "Emily's" . .??


----------



## arcticow

Banned for posting my question first!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for being nosy about purposely vague things I'd buy if impending doom were haling near  (It's a fine Pinot Noir)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for using French,as I understand so little?


----------



## Jim-mi

Banned for using anything but English.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for forgetting that we're all so infused with formaldehyde that we'll _all_ be here at the end of the world.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for consorting with the otherworldly.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for not being nice to zombies


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not being afraid, very afraid.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being afraid of the undead!!


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for not having the sense to be afraid of the undead! :shocked:


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for leaving me no obvious reason to ban you.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for being out of witticisms so early on a Thursday.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for lack of comeback-ness!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for keep comingbackness!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for writing comingbackness!


----------



## Jim-mi

if your out of Thursday witt . . then ban Thursday


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for taking curmudgeon training so seriously!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not loving curmudgeonry!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Now hold on there... I'm just not an upperclassman like some of you old farts, LOL.
So...Banned for hassling a curmudgeon in training! :grump:


----------



## Jim-mi

you are tredding on mighty thin ice saying anything nasty about us ol curmudgeon's...
One more peep out of you and I will ban the lot of ya..............


----------



## Raeven

Oh, hush, you. Banned for watching too much Downton Abbey, meaning that you think you have a God-given right to rule over serfs and minions and peasants and slaves and all other sorts of low-life-type vermin who inhabit this planet and need someone to guide them because they are too silly to know what is best for them, so they require someone who lives in a castle somewhere to order them around, and who sleeps with knights and lords and barons and such, and who has a lot of money and owns acres and acres of land with pigs and other animals, and who hunts foxes and says things like "Tally ho," and other stupid stuff, and talks funny, and believes in kings and queens and princes and princesses and jacks and tens and nines, and who travels around the world in the Titanic. Yeah. For that! BANNED!!


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for thinking it's wrong, just wrong, to travel the world in the Titanic. Especially since you'd be ON the Titanic and the world would be really, really small see how the poor ship only went about 500 miles before going straight down two miles.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for mentioning things sunk by immersed objects and poor planning, oh, and a script that let Leonardo DIE.


----------



## Tommyice

But he's still King of the World


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me think of smurfs.


----------



## sustainabilly

So it's back to the actors again...Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for confusing smurfs with actors!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for thinking of smurfs in the first place.:nana:


----------



## Jim-mi

Banned idol minds thinking idol thoughts


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being an idle worshiper!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for idly banning idle banners!!


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for convoluted thinking! :stars:


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for actually thinking anyone is thinking in this thread. It's all instinct.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for saying not loving curmudgeonry. I've heard their very tasty..


----------



## Jim-mi

thats called sweet meat . . . . . .
Echo you are banned for 17 minutes......


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I haven't got a knife.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for being reluctant*


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For. . . . Argh! Can't think of a reason; I just enjoy banning.


----------



## arcticow

Curmudgeons are actually very loveable, quirky old farts who are mostly bluff.Hard shells, soft inside. Nehi, banned for banning for fun!! This is serious business! Not.


----------



## Jim-mi

if you dare call my bluff, I will ban you for almost ever


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for bluffing.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because all this intolerance is harshing my mellow.


----------



## arcticow

Totally feel yer vibe!! Banned for exposing your mellow to harshing!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning someone with whom you agree, which perverts the natural order of things.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for saying perverts, publicly.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning based on personal opinion. Wait. Didn't I already ban you for that once before?? Banned for having so many personal opinions!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for being unable to make a ban stick to me - now get in the banned wagon :bandwagon:


----------



## Raeven

Banned because the Force is not with you and doesn't like you, either. :whistlin:


----------



## arcticow

Banned because I know you stuck out your tongue on that last ban!!


----------



## Raeven

:ashamed: :ashamed: :ashamed: 

Banned for making a conclusory statement without providing supporting evidence or citing specific examples. :ashamed:


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for sounding like some of the *other* sections of this forum!


----------



## Jim-mi

all this introversion is banned


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause I'm confused and my head aches!!!


----------



## Raeven

Awww... how can I ban you if you have a headache? 

Oh, don't worry -- I can. 

Banned for currying the sympathy vote!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

non sympathy yum-dumbs will get an ice cream cone and then sent to their room banned


----------



## Raeven

I was promised an ice cream cone. I see no ice cream cone. Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

That is because I banned your vivid imagination


----------



## arcticow

Banned for promising imaginary ice cream cones... I think?!?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for yet another attempt to invoke thinking in this inane thread


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not collecting $200 when you passed Go.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not mentioning that there was 200.00 on the table...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for slothfulness and excessive expenditure on handbags.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for ... for... for being busy with this on Friday night!!


----------



## Raeven

If you had my work week, you'd understand... but BANNED for pointing out the vagaries of my Friday night social life!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

vagaries are simply banned


----------



## Echoesechos

Especially varagies on Friday night's. You are banned for 18 minutes.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for arbitrary and excessive time limits set on bans!!


----------



## Echoesechos

But but but he banned me first. Banned for wrongly banning me. 


It's my banning and I'm sticking to it. LOL


----------



## arcticow

Well then, banned for intransigence!! So there.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for using words I don't understand?


----------



## nehimama

Banned! Everyone! For having too much fun with this goofy thread!


----------



## arcticow

Banned as a killjoy!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for excessive rodent obsession.


----------



## Jim-mi

Oh rats . . . . . . .banned again . . .can't win for losing..........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for that sly little look. You're not fooling me, mister.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because I like that sly little look. AND for not fooling you. Does that even make sense?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being too open minded.


----------



## Jim-mi

The snickering going on about that sly look is banned


----------



## 3ravens

What? Nobody posted for 8 hours? You're all banned!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for banning sleeping banners!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I had a dream . . . . . . you all ganged up on me . . and I is now banned.............


then I realized I had to get up and go wee


----------



## Raeven

Banned for pushing a spider into close proximity of Miss Muffet and for hindering the progress of Eensy Weensy. If you know Eensy Weensy as Itsy Bitsy, you're banned for that as well. Don't try denying any of this, because everyone knows you have done it.


----------



## arcticow

Banner for getting up with an attitude this morning!! LOL


----------



## Raeven

Banned because of that thing that one time.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for a long memory!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because that's 30 more seconds I can procrastinate switching the laundry.


----------



## DUlrich

Banned for working on Sunday, it makes us slackers feels guilty.


----------



## Jim-mi

I was gonna ban you for procrastinating . . . . .but I'll do it next week . . . . maybe


----------



## arcticow

Banned for indecisiveness and... I forgot.... But it was really good!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because it's uncouth to keep your mouth constantly open. You could swallow a fly and then you'd be doomed to swallow larger and larger things to get the taste out of your mouth until you die.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Banned for being a demented Miss Manners, lol.


.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned for making me laugh so hard, and for stating an unpleasant truth!!


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For laughing! This is serious bidnizz


----------



## arcticow

Banned for using the Texas pronunciation of business!,


----------



## Jim-mi

Miss Manners is banned banned banned


Now Miss Behaven . . .where is you


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for encouraging msbehaven.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because your teeth are too perfect. Don't ask me how I know... it's just a hunch&#8230; although my instincts are rarely misplaced on such matters.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for overly active instincts/hunches due to privacy concerns!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not banning me for an inordinate, possibly even unseemly, preoccupation with people's teeth.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for that, too... Seemed a tiny bit, ohhh... Weird!!!


----------



## Raeven

<gasp!!> Are you implying I'm weird?? Banned!!! Oh, and fix your teeth, too!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for trying to avoid truthful implications by a wise curmudgeon with a lovely disposition (you know, for a curmudgeon...)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for misunderstanding hyperbole.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For overusing hyperbole. Now you've been told a gazillion times! I'm sure I'll just die if you do that again! ;p


----------



## Echoesechos

Hyperbole! Isn't that a dirty word for this post? Banned! For using a supposed dirty word.... Innocent until proven guilty for sure but!!!!!!!!!!! Still banned.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for overzealous policing of supposed dirty word over-utilization!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh heck I can't ban you. You're the only one on my side, LOL...........But in the interest of good form, Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

didn't ya know . .good form is banned.........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being such drama queens.


<wrist to forehead.... faint...>


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for jumping on the band wagon! Sheesh...You mean gurls are all the same. :nana:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for only drinking enough to induce a slight hangover at the office party.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being really too drunk to know the difference.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not giving me an invite to said office party, like I'm too old!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for reinforcing the stereotype that clowns are absolutely terrifying.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for reading too much Stephen King!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not looking as good in the suit as I do.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I think Stephen King sold out as a yellow journalist at least 20 years ago and I can hardly stand to read anything he writes anymore. Yeesh, does he get paid by the word, or what??


----------



## arcticow

Banned for thinking for yourself concerning literary choices!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being mischievous.


----------



## Jim-mi

S King is banned because his motif for many years now is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ book sales


----------



## Raeven

Banned for a total non sequitur.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being sooo harsh!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for beating around the bush.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for mixing up thread topics.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for fighting. Go sit in opposite corners!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not encouraging insulting behavior!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for pretending y'all NEED encouragement!!! LOL


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for _acting_ too proper!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, hey, it's a passive aggressive thread!! Banned because I like green better than orange.


----------



## arcticow

Banned, banned, banned!!! (In my best Ernest T. Bass voice)


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being too conformist near St Patty's Day!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not growing a green beard!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not knowing for sure if I did or didn't!! :ashamed:


----------



## arcticow

Banned for THAT mental image!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For encouraging her.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for thinking I could DIScourage her!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for making me think of drunks, leprechauns and Rae with a green beard ALL on one page.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not exercising your imagination more!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for cruel efficiency.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for hawking imagination antiperspirant!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For mocking my nasal condition.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for exploiting goats for your own narcissistic purposes. (Wait. That one's for Nehi!!)


----------



## arcticow

Banned for attacking narcissists!!! WE love us!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for defending narcissists to a room full of paranoids!


----------



## Jim-mi

Goofy peoples banned


----------



## SimplerTimez

<can't type...banned>


----------



## Raeven

Banned because Nits are very dangerous and should be picked before they have a chance to spread.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not understanding my banning post...(you, of all people!)


----------



## Raeven

ROFL, I might need more wine!! Banned -- for not offering wine around the Banned thread!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for bringing it up, since I don't have any


----------



## Raeven

Awwww!!! How can I ban you after that?


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh jeez... Get a room, Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for wanting to watch.


----------



## sustainabilly

You win.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not saying you wanted to join in!


----------



## L.A.

Banned for needing to be asked


----------



## sustainabilly

Raeven said:


> Banned for wanting to watch.





sustainabilly said:


> You win.


Banned for not catching innuendo on _this_ forum.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking I was asking! :nana:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not appreciating what I sometimes actively ignore.


----------



## sustainabilly

Ooh, I'm wounded. Banned!


----------



## Raeven

How did I know you were going to do that??


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for over confidence!


----------



## L.A.

Put that tongue back in your mouth,,,,banned


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For forgetting...can't never have too much fun.


----------



## Jim-mi

All innuendo is triple banned


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for triple banning the group innuendo.


----------



## Terri in WV

I'm banning you all cause I haven't banned much lately! 

So there!!!!


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for innuendos, banned for hyperbole, banned 'cause I'm laughing so hard the cat is looking at me funny!


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For laughing at the cat!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for posting before 6 a.m. Clearly violating the no bans before then ruling!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Any one who would dare laugh at this very serious clap trap is BANNED


So there...........


----------



## arcticow

Banned for exceeding limits on serious claptrappery banishment!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for dying in the future. As future events will affect us... in the future.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for predicting folks' future demise...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not accepting that even YOU have a future demise...


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not believing' I'm too cussed curmudgeonly to die instead of just turnin' to stone!!!


----------



## Raeven

Hmmm. Well, BANNED... because you may have convinced me!!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause you're too soft hearted to believe that!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Dear hearts and gentle people are all Banned


clapptrpppery . . . . . .move over Webster . . . LOL


----------



## arcticow

If selfie is a word... Call it literary license. Banned!!


----------



## nehimama

Banned! Everyone else - for not having puppies as cute and cuddly as mine!


----------



## arcticow

Yeah... Well... So THERE!!! Banned!!:hobbyhors


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for letting your inner child out.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because my rocking horse broke. And I blame you.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for making me want a rocking horse. All I've got is a big chicken on a spring. :awh:


----------



## 3ravens

Nehi: banned for cuteness overload.
Everybody else: banned on principle.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned cause I haven't banned you yet!


----------



## Jim-mi

Pogo sticks are more than banned


----------



## Karenrbw

Banned for irrational hate of Pogo sticks


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for banning irrational hate. How boring the world would be if there was only the rational kind. ;p


----------



## Echoesechos

Now I'm confused and emotional. I don't know which one of you to ban - the rational or irrational. Which one is speaking louder to you? I want you to ban the most vocal of you's. Banned for now but might change your mind if the other "you" turns loud. Ya know what I mean....


----------



## Jade1096

Echosechos: 
Banned for being indecisive!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being brave enough to jump into this mess!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Echo is banned for being lowly irrational about this serious discussion of psych


----------



## Raeven

Banned for loving Big Macs when you actually wanted bacon instead. Never feel shame for the bacon!! ig:


----------



## DUlrich

Banned for mentioning bacon outside of the bacon thread!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for being narrow minded regarding where bacon can be discussed. We should all be free to discuss the power of the bacon anytime, anywhere, so,..... be gone with your bacon boundaries! LOL!
In other words...you're BANNED!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for banishing bacon boundary banner bummers!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

think I will have a bacon burger for lunch and you all are banned from interfering with me doing so . . . . . naa . .naa . . . .


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not fixing enough for everyone!! Don't you know about sharing?


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not making potato salad!!!


----------



## Bret

Band for making cold potato salad.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for misusing the word 'band' when you meant 'banned,' especially as you were practically drowning in examples of the correct word usage of 'banned.' I hope you have an auto-correct to blame that on, sir!


----------



## sustainabilly

Bnnd fer tryin ta userp th gramur notsi job. Not enuf tenur.


----------



## Jim-mi

Now I need a . . Band . . Aide . for the bleeding I scratched in my noggin . .trying to comprehend all this noN sense.


----------



## Bret

Raeven said:


> Banned for misusing the word 'band' when you meant 'banned,' especially as you were practically drowning in examples of the correct word usage of 'banned.' I hope you have an auto-correct to blame that on, sir!


Guilty of drawing too quick and hurting from the gut laugh. Just one of the boys in the now banned. I blame no one or no thing.  Self banned for always seeing my mistakes right after I reply.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because Raeven will call me mean names if'n I don't!!!


----------



## nehimama

Banned! Everyone! On general principle! But don't pay me no never mind; y'all're gonna keep on postin' any danged ways!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for attempting to discourage free interaction between people withOUT kitchens full of young varmints to keep them busy!!! :grumble:


----------



## Echoesechos

Varmits??? Kitchens??? What's for dinner again? Banned JB. Just because my mind is wondering and someone was swirling their fingers thru my physch earlier.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for having a swirled psyche!! And did those fingers get washed after? I think not!!!


----------



## nehimama

arcticow said:


> Banned for attempting to discourage free interaction between people withOUT kitchens full of young varmints to keep them busy!!! :grumble:


Are you gonna ban me for having a sick goat in my bathroom, too? If , so, you are BANNED!


----------



## nehimama

While I'm at it; Banned! For calling my precious, young, fuzzy friends "varmints"!;


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for letting folks get your goat.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not recognizing the difference between varmints an' vermin!!! Should said critters, true.


----------



## nehimama

arcticow said:


> Banned for not recognizing the difference between varmints an' vermin!!! Should said critters, true.


Banned! For not knowing that "varmint" is the countrified adulteration of the word "vermin"!

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/varmint


dialect variant of _varmin_vermin]


----------



## arcticow

Banned for there being a difference in definition of varmint 'tween Missouri an Texas. There, it loosely applies to any critter!!:awh:


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because I ate me some peanuts...


----------



## sustainabilly

Unauthorized, completely off the cuff, and totally unrelated non sequitur. Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned, you're all banned, it was all going ok &#8211; varmints, goats, puppies&#8230; but now you've all sunk into some kind of silly sink. So you are all banned. Go home and do something sensible!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being a demanding bossy boots. :nana:


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for sticking your tongue out! You know better than that...:nono:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for participating in a whole thread based on self-loathing.


----------



## sustainabilly

You shouldn't have such low self-esteem. You're not _that_ bad. Banned anyway! Ha Ha! (in his best Nelson Muntz voice)


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause it raises my self esteem!!! :bouncy:


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for dragging Nelson into this morass.


----------



## 3ravens

Arcticow is banned for jumping in before I could post!


----------



## arcticow

Banned because I don't know who Nelson is!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

No whining! Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having others kill spiders for you. That's just wrong.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for hanging your old sneakers on the mailbox!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I didn't think you saw me!! :ashamed:


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for hanging your old sneakers up-wind


----------



## Raeven

No, those were 3ravens' sneakers. Banned for thinking my feet were that big!!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned fro inferring the ratty things stink!!! Sneakers, not feet.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for going to Arthur Murray to learn the the Fish Slapping Dance.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for disquimpalism!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for using Scrabble made up words!!!


----------



## Raeven

Made ya look though, didn't I??


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for being discombobulated


----------



## arcticow

Not really, 'cause I can bluff too. Banned!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned 'coz I can't stand hairless cats. It would like patting a lukewarm chicken.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Banned for bluffing...or buff-ing...or bluffing in the buff...or stuffing bluff...nebbermind. It's been a long day, lol.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Banning myself for being too slow... my last ban was directed at Post 613.



.


----------



## Jim-mi

bluffing about hairless cats is banned


----------



## sustainabilly

Heretofore, ALL hairless cats who post are banned!


----------



## Raeven

<slinking out of the thread...>


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned cause my car is broke and I don't have any chocolate beer!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for trying to fool people regarding your gender on the internet. For shame.


----------



## sustainabilly

<slinking out of the thread...>


----------



## Jim-mi

gender benders are banned. . . .???????????????????


----------



## nehimama

Can't think of a good reason to ban anyone else, so I am banning myself!


----------



## 3ravens

Raeven said:


> No, those were 3ravens' sneakers. Banned for thinking my feet were that big!!!


Hey! You weren't supposed to tell! BANNED!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for letting those size 14's flop in the breeze!!! Poor mail deliverer person...


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for knocking my 14's . . . . . . that gives me all the more to stand on principals


----------



## arcticow

Banned for delusions of grandeur!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for discussion of the number one problem in ST so brazenly!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for disclosing that in public, even though we all know!!!


----------



## Raeven

I don't know what you two are talking about. Banned for not being overwhelmed by the extraordinary superiority of my posts and further banned for failing to bow to me as a result of same!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for letting the hat fall from the top of your point again!!! LOL


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being seemingly inhumanly non-irritable.


----------



## arcticow

There's grumpy and then there's CRANKY. Banned.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not making my day!


----------



## arcticow

You ain't WELCOME. SO there? Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me cry... <sniffle>


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being contagious!!!


----------



## Raeven

Fine. I am accepting my ban, and I am leaving. You heard me? LEAVING.

Say... will you roll that stray marble over my direction?


----------



## arcticow

Did you lose another one? Don't let the door hit ya!! Banned!!


----------



## Raeven

<slinking out of thread...>

Oh!! And before I go?? You!! Banned because I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Echoesechos

OH! Banned because I don't know...... Sheesh leave for a meeting and come back to you entertaining yourselves and playing not so nice.... give me that MARBLE and to the corner for both of you.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because you are not the boss of me!!! :viking:


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for sounding like an 8y/o


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned, because this is the thread for that!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for starting this whole thread. rincess:


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for banning the banner starter!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

If you start banning the banner starter, will we all disappear? And y'all are ALL banned because you can talk and I cannot...hmph.


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for being a grump, but gently, 'cause you are sick.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for even gently banning an obviously seriously laryngitic person who can't raise her voice in protest!!! :Bawling:


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for using unauthorized creative banning software.


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for even thinking for one nano second that I have lost any of my marbles.......


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking that we're that naive to believe such a tall tale when the evidence is rolling around all over the floor and we can still hear a few knocking around in your noggin.


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for kk-nocking my kk-noggin


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not telling us earlier about your lack of marbles. Sheesh never of such a thing before.


----------



## Jim-mi

I gots more marbles than you has. . . . . .and yer banned iffin you think otherwise........


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For being stingy with the marbles! (Got any steelies?)


----------



## arcticow

Banned for hoardin' cat's eyes!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because real men use chainsaws.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for wearing army boots!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for wearing navy booooots


----------



## arcticow

Banned for excessive o usage!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for thinking that there is such as thing as excessive o's


----------



## Echoesechos

When I think of O, I think of my niece who swears it's all about O for Oprah. So from one who uses excessive o's, you are banned for banning thinking. ????? AND banned for making me think "o".... and not "Oh"....


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not making the connection between Office Space and my banning o'banter :grumble:


----------



## arcticow

Banned for wearing your overhauls wrong side out!!! :yuck:


----------



## Echoesechos

They are cleaner that way. Banned for not realizing that. 

These are the days of our lives. LOL


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not telling me the soaps were on!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because I felt I had to come and take care of this all the while interrupting my Pop Secret Kettle Corn afternoon snack and my last cup of coffee mellowed with French Vanilla creamer..... Off to watch it snow and have my snack. I really want to go home though... We have more than a foot of snow in the last 18 hours with more for the weekend... Good thing I have Kettle Corn at home too.


----------



## arcticow

I'm sorry you are stuck at work.... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Not now. Banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

banned all you who caused all the falderall for my very prim and proper spelling of booootz


----------



## sustainabilly

You sir, are banned for writing it twice just so you could say it out loud at home and laugh at your cleverness.


----------



## arcticow

Dude! Like banned for harshing on my homie's self -esteem! Chill, bro!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for speaking in a foreign language!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for making me laugh out loud when I'm not supposed to! (still chuckling over arctic and the word homie on the same page)

<sorry, my ban for has to stand for arcticow> LOL!


----------



## arcticow

Peace out, dudette. Total bummer, but like, banned for dissing the doc's word to chill the vocal thing! Man, we gotta get 'nother word, this ban thing is just too much.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for bandying about banning with this band of of outlaws wearing, uh, bandoliers.


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause yer knee socks don't match!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banned cause your Mary Janes are to tight causing yer thinking processes to vanish.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for intimating that MrLesley borrows MzLesley's footwear!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! For letting your footwear fetish slip out online.


----------



## SimplerTimez

<backs out of thread looking sheepish...>

Banned, just cuz you're the person above me to ban!


----------



## sustainabilly

Woo-eee! I'm somebody now! I've finally been banned purely on principle. Or, maybe lack of them.

Banned cause you can do better! :nana:


----------



## arcticow

I wuz alwayz in favre uv banning' prinsipuls tew !!! BANNEDED!!! Bekawz !!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for potentially mangling another language.


----------



## arcticow

Banned fer not giving' me a third langwaje tu mangel!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for sending out thousands of obscene messages in bottles, thereby single-handedly
turning the North Pacific gyre into the Pacific Trash Vortex!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for talking with my client outside my presence. Prepare to be sued.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not being enough of a shyster!! Thanks, tho.


----------



## Jim-mi

Shysters are banned with a pitch fork


----------



## DUlrich

Banned for not bringing the tar and feathers.


----------



## nehimama

Banned for forgetting the rail!


----------



## arcticow

You 3 are banned for living in a Mark Twain book!! Tar, feathers, rails... Everybody knows you 
tie a shyster to a tree in the woods an' pour syrup over 'em for the bears.....


----------



## Jim-mi

and you are banned for a very feebl l attempt at the bear facts.............


----------



## arcticow

Bare with me and I'll try to do better... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I can't bear the thought . . . . is banned


----------



## 3ravens

You guys are bearly tolerable..... banned!


----------



## arcticow

Ummm, banned for the purple painted toenails...


----------



## Jim-mi

thats not paint . .thats from the falling 2 x 4 . . . . you are banned for the insult...


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking she has butterfingers!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for infering butterfingers are better than Hershey's


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for inferring either is better. Everyone knows that dark chocolate Reeses are the best!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned! You are wrong. Snickers are the best...


----------



## arcticow

Welllll, not 'zactly, it's Almond Joy or Mounds... Banned!


----------



## Terri in WV

You're banned for sometimes feeling like a nut and sometimes not!


----------



## arcticow

Oh, if only it WAS sometimes! Banned...


----------



## Jim-mi

Mounds are banned . . . . . . . . . . .so send them all "my way"


----------



## arcticow

So are Almond Joys... Send 'em here!


----------



## Terri in WV

All you all are banned! Everyone knows that Reese's peanut butter eggs are best...


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned because truly, Sea Salt Soiree Dark Chocolate is THE best. And no weird letters in the ingredients list either!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned, Banned, Banned! Frozen Zero bars. Then a Snickers chaser.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because you didn't offer to share.


----------



## sustainabilly

:ashamed:
But....it's mine.
Banned for making me feel guilty.


----------



## arcticow

First one to send me Easter Peeps is UNbanned!!! Just saying'...


----------



## sustainabilly

Nice try. No un-banning here. That's too complicated. Start your own un-banning thread, buster. 
Banned and Double Banned!


----------



## arcticow

Banned, 'cause I know you plan to hijack a Peeps truck and then not share!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for sounding very accusatory regarding possible hijacking, and hoarding without any evidence what so ever.


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for doubting a good idea


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for not capitalizing the first letter in the first word of your sentence, and for not putting a period at the end. You sir, are banned!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for reminding me of Miss Ferguson, who still makes me cringe at the "15 items or less" register.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for making me think of those torturous areas. THAT and self checkouts give me hives and heart palpitations.


----------



## 3ravens

You are all banned for not posting all day! (Except Summerdaze, she gets a bye....)


Wait, does that mean I banned myself?


----------



## Jim-mi

summerdazE stepped on my big toe for my prim and proper grammeR.........banneD


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for fibbing! I've been no where NEAR your big toe!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Banned for practicing psychology without a license!


.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking that you don't need Rae's psychology services!


----------



## Jim-mi

Terri is banned for saying that . . . .I know Rae is whooping up a chocolate cake.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being just too nice and making me look bad in comparison.

Oh, and Terri? You're banned for thinking ANYONE needs my psychology services!!!! There are fates worse than banning!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Well, you're banned for not using your astute psychology mind to realize that I could probably benefit from any kind of service. Your license is hereby revoked!

And I laugh at fates worse than banning...HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

This ol curmudgen would offer his psychology services . . . but in the past my services have fallen on ears with dead batteries . . . . .So as to not be banned from the dinner table . . I shall pass.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for conversing instead of banning.


----------



## Jim-mi

Banned for suggesting that I know how to con-verse


----------



## arcticow

Everyone... Banned!!! Because it's Tuesday night!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for having a favorite banning day of the week!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for lasting several days without being banned.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for noticing my absence so I could avoid being banned.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for smoking in a thread. (Wait -- do you smoke?? Never mind -- banned anyway!!!)


----------



## SimplerTimez

I can't ban you now, you're the first person to call me smokin' in a while bebe  So um, banned for making me warm when it's cold!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because AC didn't say Tuesday was the favorite day of the week. I'm sure if you asked it would be Wednesday... probably liked it before the camel commercial too. During the summer Wednesday is my Sunday. YUP, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Echoesechos

Sheesh I will ban myself for typing so slow.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for being self-critical around someone who types for a living.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not realizing I have an orangutan type for me!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned... because... well, EVERYTHING about that is disturbing!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for conjuring up all this cold weather, it has to be your fault!


----------



## Terri in WV

Rae, you're banned for jumping in before I got my submit button hit!


----------



## arcticow

BaNEd cuz mi oramatang is takng a brek!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for using such atrocious spelling that you made my teeth itch!!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned bcesuae you can raed tihs mseasge whituot rellay tyrnig.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for dental pruritis!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

(rofl) Banned for making me laugh so hard right before bed you goof!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for requiring Depends.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for not having some extra change! for the madness!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a party animal.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for figuring me out?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for letting your guard down to a woman.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for capitalizing on my weekness*


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not realizing I have cunning on my side.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned cause you know I'm no match*


----------



## Raeven

Banned for saying such a thing about yourself!!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for not knowing, I was pullin' your leg!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning somebody who was just trying to be helpful. :Bawling:


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am sorry, I take back my banning,please don't cry; Banned for being Thoughtful*


----------



## vicker

Banned for falling for the fake tears trick. Man!, you fell for that one?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for no sympathy!


----------



## vicker

Banned for being a sympathetic boob, setting a dangerous precedence that will ultimately be the downfall of all the male players.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for not knowing, the week men, need to be culled*


----------



## vicker

Oh, so now you're culling me? Why you... Banned.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for not knowing I was not thinking that You would be culled? LOL!


----------



## Jim-mi

If you are the cull-er you is forever banned.......


----------



## Raeven

Banned for arranging marriages between parties unable to consent.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for that reach. LOL


----------



## 3ravens

Banned! All of you! 'Cause it's 3AM and nobody is up to stop me! MHWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for not getting up early enough, to know you have been banned-by someguy that's been culled*


----------



## Jim-mi

Never fear Tom since I banned the cull-er's they are over in the corner sniffiling .....


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for your observation, of those who have been culled*


----------



## Raeven

Banned for playing the sympathy card.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for trickery!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because Norway is nowadays only famous for knitting shows on TV. (And gold medals.)


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for Crying Last night*


----------



## Jim-mi

banned for wiping the tears from your nose..........


----------



## summerdaze

"The tears from your nose?!!" That's called SNOT! EWWW! Your'e banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

summer is banned for reading between the lines . . . . . . . . . lol


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For posting a non sequitor!


----------



## Jim-mi

For that inference Neihi is mortally banned


----------



## Raeven

Banned for stealing my sunglasses. (Not that I need them at the moment, where I live.)


----------



## arcticow

Banned for drinking all the hot chocolate mix!!!:fussin:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for missing the most exciting TV event of the year. (Or did you?)


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not giving previous notice of said alleged event!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for treating me like your personal step 'n fetcher!! That's Miz Lesley's job!! <scurrying fast out of the thread before she catches me!!>


----------



## Jim-mi

Banned for making us ask what you consider the best tv........


one guess . . .the tyrant leaving on a one way plane ride to Outer Mongolia . . .


----------



## arcticow

Banned for thinking sending me to Mongolia is a punishment!!! Maybe a bit colder than Alaska, but only a few degrees...:yawn:


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for discussing Mongolia without any mention of their awesome yurts!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for making me hungry for Mongolian Beef and yogurt.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for spreading the rumor that Mongolian beef isn't really just horse. ;p


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for horsin' around in a serious thread!


----------



## Jim-mi

Any attempt at humor (with out my permission ) is banned


----------



## arcticow

Banned for expectin' any of US to ask anyone's permission... just forgiveness, maybe!!! :hysterical:


----------



## CajunSunshine

Banned for having a high-falutin' sense of entitlement!



.


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For banning entitlees!


----------



## Jim-mi

entitlees will ban all you wide eyed nim-com-poops . . . . .


----------



## nehimama

Uh-Oh! Name calling! Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

banned any one who does not consider it a badge of honor to be called a nin-com-poop


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for reminding everyone that poop is an integral part this thread. That's obvious...


----------



## arcticow

WARNING!! Due to excessive waste nutrient load, everyone is BANNED!!!:runforhills:


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because you would go to a supermarket and put baby formula and a 6-pack of beer in your cart, then when you got to the checkout, you'd say you didnât have enough money for everything and ask them to put the baby formula back â all just to see what the cashier would do. Everyone can see youâre the sort of person who would do that.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for besmirching my carefully cultivated curmudgeonly image!!! And wipe that cobweb off your ear!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I don't know how to smirch . . .so you are banned for suggesting so. . . 

thats not a cob-web . . its a bugger


----------



## arcticow

Banned for unbecoming earwear!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Any body not wearing a mickey mouse hat is banned...........


----------



## arcticow

Anyone who skipped breakfast today, shame on you. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for excruciatingly reasonable arguments.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for leaving dishes in the sink!!! Yes, I'm psychic!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for failed psychic powers, as you did not know I was going to ban you!


----------



## Jim-mi

psychic's are banned to the outhouse..........


----------



## arcticow

Banned for exceeding limits on outhouse occupancy!!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for flinging the outhouse door open and taking an occupancy count.


----------



## arcticow

Raeven told me to do it... Banned!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned! For lying about Raeven while she isn't here to defend herself!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for calling my bluff. It wasn't Raeven. It was me!!! :sob:


----------



## Raeven

What's all this? Gossiping? BANNED!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for making me put it to a 1000 likes! You should have been more mindful.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being too easy.


----------



## Terri in WV

Oh, more gossip! Banned!!!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because your security clearance isn't high enough to be told the reason.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for being in a perpetually blissful place!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned, because boy, have I got you fooled!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Oh, I've seen the pictures and you are banned for not posting more!


----------



## Raeven

You mean... if I post more pictures, I can come back?


----------



## Terri in WV

Oh, no, you're still banned because you broke protocol with that last post. Maybe you should be doubly banned, I'll have to check the rules on that one and get back to you.


----------



## Raeven

ROFL, hey, I say don't look a gift horse in the mouth!! And anyway, if you double-ban me, does that mean I'm banned out and then banned back in?


----------



## Raeven

Oh -- and banned, because the best bans require no effort at all!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

:Bawling:Banned for making me sad again!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh, banned because you passed go and took the 200 dollars while leaving a banned I.O.U.


----------



## Twp.Tom

banned for not accepting credit!


----------



## Raeven

Banned... for needing credit!!


----------



## Jim-mi

it is all Raeven's fault . . . . . .banned


----------



## Twp.Tom

But I like Raven?, Aww shucks-I'll ban her anyway!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banning you for banning Raeven out of turn instead of Jim-mi


----------



## Twp.Tom

I can't ban Jim-Mi, cause I may be culled again, so I'll ban You ST; for being so darn reasonable!


----------



## sustainabilly

Hey! No selective banning! What is this, Survivor? Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

sustainabilly I'm banning your right hand . . . . . . . . .keep it up and your left hand will get banned also..........

so there.........


----------



## sustainabilly

I'm quadridextrous. Banned for not including the feet.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for saying what I've been thinking for a long time before I said it.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for calling me a naked ape, LOL.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for climbing down out of the trees.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not thanking me for getting that dang cat!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for dragging Kevin into this!! Hasn't he suffered enough trauma already?


----------



## sustainabilly

No fair using two computers to post on two different threads simultaneously. Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not appreciating what a stinkin' fast typist I am.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not specifying that I should appreciate the typing or the stinkin!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not accepting lack of imagination as the norm.


----------



## sustainabilly

Bull feathers! Banned for forgetting I've read what you write.


----------



## Raeven

Dangit. That's too nice a thing to say. Now I have to let someone ELSE ban you.


----------



## sustainabilly

Okay, tell the truth. You're bored. Banned for secretly hoping to star in your own alpaca commercial.


----------



## Raeven

Hey!! Banned for banning me twice!! But before you go, will you explain about the alpaca commercial...?


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for not knowing about the alpaca commercial.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, cause I woke up early, and I don't think anyone is up yet;and you are the Lucky One-Banned***


----------



## summerdaze

My alarm cat woke me up at around 6:20 this morning, so, that's what YOU get for thinking you were the only one up at the crack of stupid o'clock! So.....I'll just have to BAN YOU!


----------



## Jim-mi

those of you in the Lama commercial are forthwith banned,


----------



## Raeven

Being in the llama commercial (how did we get to llamas from alpacas?) is better than NOT being in the llama commercial, and those who are not in the llama commercial should consider self-banning. But in the interests of expediency... BANNED!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Why you snooty thing you.  That's why it was an ALPACA!! commercial you know. The directors though Comet was just another uppity llama. Banned.


----------



## arcticow

Y'ALL are all banned for conspiracy and collusion to commercialize camelid captivity!!! :hammer:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for benefiting by boeotian alliteration... I banish you to blennophobia!!!


----------



## arcticow

Blennophobia? AAAAAH!!!! Please, anything else!!! Banned for toilet paper on your shoe!!!


----------



## 3ravens

I'm snowed in, I a have cold, I can't breathe, and I'm grumpy. So you are ALL banned!


----------



## arcticow

I'm so sorry. Hugs! Oh, and... Banned!!!:thumb:


----------



## Jim-mi

cow . .look behind ya . . . what is that string of not so white "paper" that is trailing behind you . . . .huh 

nasty nasty......banned


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for clipping out a paper doll chain. No, I'm not going to go into details.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for serving INSTANT coffee with hazelnut creamer!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banning you because I have no idea who is having INSTANT coffee, blech. But redeemed by the Hazelnut creamer


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I like your terse, precise use of language. With my tendency to waffle around the point like a rabbit caught in a snare, and to speak in needless similes and metaphors, and to compile endless lists when one example would be quite sufficient, I wish I could emulate it.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for pursuing Perfection!!


----------



## Jim-mi

obliqueness is banned


----------



## Raeven

Banned for wearing that funny thing on your head.


----------



## nehimama

:bandwagon: Everyone who jumped on the Banned Wagon; BANNED! Including me.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for banning yourself. That is for others to do, not you. Now, go sit in the corner and think about it!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for assuming teacher-like disciplinary role!!! :hand:


----------



## Jim-mi

The dunce cap now belongs to YOU . . . banned


----------



## arcticow

Eye ware it prowdlee!!! Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Stepping on Mr. Webster's toes . . .banned


----------



## arcticow

Thread-wide banning, because it's 1:45 p.m. !?!


----------



## Jim-mi

Over reaching for excuses . . . banneD


----------



## sustainabilly

Inappropriate emphasis. BANned.


----------



## nehimama

ban-duh! For mis-reading the intended emphas!


----------



## sustainabilly

ROFL nehi. I open this thread and read this post of yours and I bet you're looking just like your profile pic. LOLOL. Ba--n-n... I can't do it.


----------



## nehimama

I usually look like that; grinning evilly. LOL!


----------



## arcticow

I gots no sech scruples. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because your bite has more crushing power than a grand piano falling from the skies â more the equivalent of two and a half Chevy Tahoes. All this with the grace and dignity of a butt-shot duck.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because of mentioning a ducks unmentionables...


----------



## Jim-mi

Pontification by Reaven . . banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for introduction of red herrings. (Or do I mean sardines?)


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for mentioning sardines just as I am going to beddyby


----------



## Raeven

Banned for bigotry and prejudice against maritime creatures.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not encouraging more severe reprimand for our meerytime creatures. After all what do you call one whale in the sea? An iPod....


----------



## Jim-mi

I am going to have a whale of a good time banning Echo.........


----------



## nehimama

BAN-DUH! For awful punning!


----------



## arcticow

Raeven said:


> Banned because your bite has more crushing power than a grand piano falling from the skies â more the equivalent of two and a half Chevy Tahoes. All this with the grace and dignity of a butt-shot duck.


THANK yew!!!:bouncy:


----------



## Raeven

Hmmmpppfffff!!!! Banned!!! For liking your ban!!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for hmmmpppffffing on Tuesday... Hmmmpppffff! Day is tomorrow!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for invoking an unwritten law.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for using curly fries as earrings!


----------



## Raeven

Hey, those aren't fries, that's my hair!!! Banned!!


----------



## Bret

Banned for talking about food with hair.


----------



## Raeven

You're right. That was really disgusting. Banned for making me think about eating french fries with hair!! Eeeeuuuuggghhhh!!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking about the quality french fries from our beloved Mickey D's health food emporium.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned all of ya's, including RW over on interview, for making me want food that isn't currently located inside of my house!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking that the word "mickey d's" has anything to do what so ever with real "food".


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for even intimating that french fries from McD's are not real food!


----------



## Jim-mi

Those who habituate mickeyd's are self banninG themselves . . . ingesting junk is a form of self banninG.........


----------



## nehimama

Bannin-GUH! Banning done right!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being splendidly perceptive.


----------



## Jim-mi

perceptive-ness is banneD


----------



## arcticow

Too much touchy-feely sentimentality. Yer all banned for 1 minute 17 seconds!!!


----------



## nehimama

*Looking around for domething that'll get me banneD for more than 1 minute 17 seconds!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being one of the kids that had to sit in the front seat on the school bus!!!


----------



## 3ravens

BanneD for looking instead of doing.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for claiming to have many thoughts in your head but in reality having none since July 2011.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for remembering anything past a week ago.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for assuming I do.


----------



## nehimama

arcticow said:


> Banned for being one of the kids that had to sit in the front seat on the school bus!!!


Huh! You never rode my bus, so how would *you* know? BanneD for wrong assumptions! Wasn't even a decent educated guess!


----------



## arcticow

Oh yeah? Oh yeah? Well... Well... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

My "bus" was a Schwin . . I baN all those who rode a big yellow monster....


----------



## nehimama

You and your Schwinn get a super Ba-NUH!


----------



## Jim-mi

Nehi . if you wern't banneD I would have taken you for a ride on the cross bar of my super Schwinn..........

lol


----------



## arcticow

Schwinn, Schwann... Both banned for too much bike talk!!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned because you just won't listen to us.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because my toe is cold!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

you will be held down and ice applied to your other 7 toes therefor you is banneD.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not making popcorn!!!


----------



## nehimama

Banned for making me want popcorn! (Why don't you make some?)


----------



## summerdaze

I do not smell any popcorn forthcoming from either one of you. AC, you are still banned, and Nehi, for volleying the popcorn ball back into AC's lap, you'se banned too!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for suggesting that temptress popping corny


----------



## Echoesechos

Corney is, as corney does. Banned for mentioning her temptress popping.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for her boobs "popping" out


----------



## nehimama

Jim-mi - Banned! For . . . . . . whut did you say?????


----------



## CajunSunshine

I'm banning ALL a y'all for not inviting our official SingleTree mascot to the popcorn orgy this thread has become... f'shame!!!!! Have you no scruples?


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for mentioning our lack of scruples. Although might be better than our popping boobies.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for the mentioning of good eating . . . .a copious sprinkling of scruples on top of a dish of ice cream


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for being the 939th banner.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for mentioning my age--39 . . . . . .(Jack Benny)


----------



## arcticow

Banned on general principle... Or something of the kind!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

All principles are banneD


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned because it's Thursday...


----------



## arcticow

Yay, you're catching on... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for catching anything. To many parasites and bacterias :teehee: going around.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not celebrating your countryman's victory in the Alpine Skiing giant slalom competition of the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Jim-mi

I banneD myself from the half pipe . . . . .I am adverse to pain


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a cynic by nature.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for leaving the door open. The cat got out.


----------



## Raeven

KEVVVIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!

Banned because on almost everyone else, that big hair would look ridiculous.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned because you hurt my feelings. It's the only one I got.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because astrology dictates it is so. You're a Scorpio, aren't you? I can tell by those beady little eyes.


----------



## nehimama

Banned for bringing astrology into the mix!

Signed,
NehiMama, Sagittarius


----------



## sustainabilly

No. I'm an agnostic. Banned because, although they're similar, you didn't know the difference.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for animal husbandry. Be careful they don&#8217;t catch you at it.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for stealing my ex-wife joke!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for poor product placement.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being incorrigible.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for thinking in absolutes.


----------



## sustainabilly

Are you sure I'm not drinking Absoluts? Banned cause...nana nana nah nah...you don't know.


----------



## Raeven

Bah. I'm letting someone else ban you!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

:nana::nana::nana:


----------



## Raeven

Fine!!! Banned because I think you look quite presentable, even without teeth.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned because you probably stole them too.


----------



## Raeven

<hiding teeth collection...> Banned for negative reinforcement of a positive concept.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for having really big feet.


----------



## arcticow

HUSH!!! Banned for making noise while I'm trying to sleep!! Go play in your room... QUIETLY!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for a possible, probable, imagined, dreamed of, thought of, negative concept with a positive reinforcement.


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey! Banned for slipping those two in before I was through.


----------



## arcticow

And turn DOWN that music!! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Yeesh, you must sleep like a princess!!! Banned!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Thank you! That Raeven chic wouldn't leave me alone. Losing too many body parts. IOU 1 un-banning.


----------



## Jim-mi

Loss of body parts (to Raeven) is banneD


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for verbal pomposity.


----------



## nehimama

Banned! Just for. . . . just for. . . . just for thinkin' about it!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for st..st...stuttering!


----------



## nehimama

Buh-Buh-Buh-Banned! Fuh-fuh-for implying that I stuh-stuh-stutter!


----------



## arcticow

Both of you, sit in opposite corners for 10 minutes. NOW. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Oooohhhh, goodie!!  I was looking forward to banning you this morning!!

BANNED!!


----------



## arcticow

Stinker! Ban you BACK!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for resorting to the rhetorical device of antithesis. We don't hold with fancy talk in these parts.


----------



## Bret

Banned for not saying "don't cotton to."


----------



## Raeven

I stand corrected. I'll just go ban myself, then.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD any one accusing me of pomposity , , , , ,. . . . baa . .humbug . . . .


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for bringing Christmas into February!


----------



## sustainabilly

Jolly, fat men need loving all year round. Banned for being so heartless. For shame!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for still believing in Santa Claus.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for trying to kill the inner child.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for calling me fat . . . . . . . .jolly is a matter of opinion

baa humbug


----------



## arcticow

Banned for leaving the gate open!! The reindeer are in the haybarn!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not locking the gate behind him like a good neighbor!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because your husband tells me that you are almost as good in bed as me. No mean feat!

(Oh, wait, you're not married. Who WAS that guy?? ig: )


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for Promiscuity!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being judgmental. Don't be hatin' on us trashy broads!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for Implying that I did not approve of trashiness!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being over-appreciative.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for appreciating it*


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD . . . "trashy broads"


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I think you'd be outvoted on that one. So says my alter ego:


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thumping around with Roger...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being jealous. That Roger, he's quite a bunny!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Lord love a redhead! But, everyone knows about rabbits and promiscuity. So banned for hanging with a disreputable crowd....us.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for hating on bunnies cause they have all the fun...


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for thinking that rabbits don't talk bad about other rabbits.


----------



## arcticow

Banned before these gals turn on you!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

I aint skeered!

View attachment 23558


Sore wa kinshi sa rete iru!


----------



## Echoesechos

BANNED! For skeering me with that picture.


----------



## Jim-mi

that fat slob is banneD


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for calling a guy in an attack dog training suit a fat slob.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for youthfulness.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for shamelessly fishing for jewelry presents.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not knowing that it's fishing season.


----------



## nehimama

BanneD! For oversize prejudice!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for thinking you're in the "Make It Up" thread...


----------



## arcticow

Banned for all that stuff in the floor of your car!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned cuz um, there is nothing IN the floor of my car (the hatchback portion 'tis another story!)


----------



## arcticow

Banned in Rae's place, 'cause she ain't here!!!


----------



## Raeven

My mind was a million miles away... what? Hey!! You there, banned for banning by proxy!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for mentioning proxy, since I dealt with that at work all day and today is TGIF!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for those curlers you left in!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not walking the dog. Look what a mess!


----------



## arcticow

I was too busy looking for Rae's cat. Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD dancers with two left feet.......


----------



## 3ravens

Banned! You KNOW Oggie is on cat patrol!


----------



## arcticow

BannED for trying to overwork poor Oggie!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking Oggie is pure.......


----------



## arcticow

Banned as an agent for cats!!! Only they would try to give him a bad rep.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh for the Cheshire cat? Banned for not taking us on this carnival ride. I like Johnny Depp, I know he would like me too...


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For bringing up carnivals in the middle of WINTER!


----------



## Jim-mi

If you talk nice Nehi I will unbaN you . . . . and get you tickets to the circus where I am the Lion and Tiger trainer.......


----------



## arcticow

Banned til Mardi Gras!!!


----------



## nehimama

BanneD for trying to entice me with tickets to the circus! My momma tol' me 
'bout fellers like you!


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause the circus has CLOWNS, and we all know about THEM!!!


----------



## nehimama

Arcticow is UNbanned, 'cos he "gets it" about CLOWNS.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for frivolous clown denigration. Don't you people know there is a shortage of clowns these days? Shame on all y'all.


----------



## nehimama

Banned! For defending clowns! We all know they are EVIL.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for thinking about size 36 shoes.


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for making me think about size 36 shoes.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being too easily lead.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for falling for painted faces!!!


----------



## Raeven

Why am I always banning you? Because there are so many good reasons... Banned for being old and shedding skin ...eeeeuuuuuggghhh!!!!


----------



## arcticow

An' durn proud of it!!! Banned!!!


----------



## nehimama

Banned for thinkin' about them 36s. We know what you're really thinkin'
about!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

36's... Oh my... I've been that once 
or twice in my life. Banned for bringing them up when I'm not...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for complacent naivetÃ©.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for catty innuendo!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being frowny.


----------



## Jim-mi

Baying at the moon is, in certain circles, almost banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for promoting a tribal mentality.


----------



## 3ravens

Hey! What's wrong with tribal? BANNED!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for inability to use context to aid understanding.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for being critical of Custer at the Little Big Horn!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having no handlebars.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for Evel Kenieval's motorcycle malfunction!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for keeping all your strength in your hair.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for not appreciating ear hair !!


----------



## Raeven

<wrinkling nose...> Ok, you never told me about that.

I have to think about that for a bit.

Banned during the brief intermission!


----------



## Raeven

Yes, you are unequivocally banned for excessive ear hair. I can't be wishy-washy about this.


----------



## Echoesechos

Huh? Banned for ears full of hair or hair full of ears. Huh?


----------



## foxfiredidit

banned for double echo without imposing a ban.
(don't stand in the middle of the canyon)


----------



## nehimama

BanneD for mooning us innocents!


----------



## foxfiredidit

NHM, sorry...banned for enjoying a full moon.


----------



## nehimama

BanneD for implying implications!


----------



## foxfiredidit

banned!!!...for implying those implying implications are impositions.


----------



## nehimama

BanneD for avidly and agilely adding alleged alliteration!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for excessive A usage after midnight, per the midnight curfew!!!


----------



## nehimama

Banned for bringing up the curfew!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for doing your Bunny Watson impression.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning so loud you woke me up. Don't you know Sundays are for sleeping in??


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for being such a lazy bones. Don't you know there's chores to be done?


----------



## Raeven

Banned because they don't get done any better when I'm somnambulating.


----------



## Jim-mi

If you ain't ambulating you is banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for general disagreeableness.


----------



## Jim-mi

Any body who disagrees with me is given a ten minute baN


----------



## Raeven

Banned for doing a superb imitation of a tinpot dictator.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for mentioning 'taters whilst out of season.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I love your acerbic wit.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for promoting acerbic wilt!!! Wash hands!!!


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for promoting handwashing. No, wait, that is a good thing. UNBANNED!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for indecisevness!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for mentioning indecisiveness while I was trying to figure out what I wanted to eat for breakfast. I love to go out for breakfast.


----------



## arcticow

That's nice for Sunday... Banned for rambling on and on and on... !!!


----------



## Jim-mi

For running out of goofy reasons . . . .banneD


----------



## Raeven

Oh, you think so, huh?

All you Alcoholics Anonymous -- banned. 

Actually, Anonymous&#8230; really? Because to the best of my knowledge, they start their _group_ sessions by showing their faces to the room and saying something like, "Hi! I'm Bob and I'm a sorry drunk!" Yesno? Where does &#8216;anonymous&#8217; figure into that? Do they all sign NDAs? Do they all respect the NDAs they sign?


And Jim-mi, even if you're not a member of AA, you're banned, too. For not drinking enough.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for sniffing way too much fingernail polish before typing!


----------



## Jim-mi

I choose not to consume alcohol . . . . so I guess I am banneD too the sober crowd


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you didn't keep trying until you succeeded.  (Teasing, you know that, right?)


----------



## summerdaze

Raeven McTeasy-Pants, your are banned!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for seventh grade name calling. Step it up to high school!!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Cow you are banneD until you give a good Hi school example of muddled name's


----------



## Echoesechos

Well like dude, it's like DUDE! It's so hot mcteasy pants.


----------



## Jim-mi

Echo . . .you is banneD to English class 101 . . . .dude . . . . . . . .lol


----------



## arcticow

Echoesechos said:


> Well like dude, it's like DUDE! It's so hot mcteasy pants.


ROFLOLO!!!:thumb:


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for laughing so hard you neglected to issue a ban


----------



## arcticow

Dagnab it you are right, ST... y'all BANNED!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Cow you is banneD to the green room to count your toes.....


----------



## Echoesechos

Why is one lost? Banned for not establishing a lost toe reward. At the very least a lost and found poster. Double banned.


----------



## arcticow

If you keep making that face, it will freeze like that!!! Banned.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for thinking this is the first/last frost date thread instead!


----------



## arcticow

Like yore mama or yore granny never told you that! Banned!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Wait...WHAT? Mama or granny never told them what?
You're BANNED! Because...1) I'm confused, and 2) I can't think of a snappy come back, and 3) So there!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD cause yer mama always wore combat boots to church socials..........


----------



## vicker

Banned for insinuating that someone's mom was not all together perfect. SHAME ON YOU !!!


----------



## 3ravens

Did not neither! She wore 'em to Sunday School!  Banned!


----------



## nehimama

Yo' mama was a jack-booted thug? BanneD!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for telling yo' mama jokes before 8 a.m.!!!


----------



## summerdaze

WHAT!? No joking or laughter before 8 AM???? Very restrictive, so I'll just haveta ban you...again.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not joking in defiance of the 8 am curfew!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for observing curfew!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for borrowing my tools and never putting them back.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for not having Back-up tools*


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me have back-up tools to my back-up tools!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for too many tools*


----------



## Raeven

Banned for posting while sleepy under Section II, Para. iv of the Posting Health and Safety Act of 1843.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for having access, to such code!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not realizing I should be dead.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for expecting me to know that?


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not picking up on the subtle clues. Obviously you haven't been around many zombies before.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for Zombie assumptions!


----------



## Jim-mi

Hi flutin assumptions are partially banneD


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for playing the Flute!


----------



## Jim-mi

You play hi and I'll play low . . . if not you is banneD


----------



## arcticow

I feel like having a hissy fit... BANNED, BANNED, you're ALL BANNED!!! kicking the floor...


----------



## Jim-mi

there now . . don't ya feel more better . . . . . . . . lol


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you have a great profile for coins.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for resembling the Statue of Liberty!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for expecting others to be able to keep track of your madness.


----------



## arcticow

Aha!! Banned for resenting my madness.You knew it from the start!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because by all accounts you're a lovely guy.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because I'm not sure guys like to be called "lovely". Startin sumthin there maybe...


----------



## arcticow

Lovely!?!? Yeah, well, ask Miz Lesley. She'll tell ya what a miserable, rotten, crusty old' codger I REALLY am! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Oh, yes. Yes, she's told us allllll about what a miserable, rotten, crustoy old codger you REALLY are. You... you... poet, you!! Banned for making specious rhymes.


----------



## arcticow

For specious rhymes,
I charge 2 dimes... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for trying to make your fortune in the Banned Thread.


----------



## arcticow

I's also shamelessly commercial... Bannnneeeddd!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

penny ante pots are banneD . . . . . . .now cough up a dime


----------



## arcticow

I would, but it makes my throat hurt... BannEd!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for making Jim wait for payment to come the other way! Eeewwww:yuck:


----------



## summerdaze

Eeewww.......just...... eeewwwww. You're banned for the mental picture I just got.


----------



## Jim-mi

poo pickers are to be excretely banneD


----------



## Terri in WV

Anyone that may get any unsavory mental pictures by anything posted in this very important thread is hereby triple banned.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you seem able to conclude what's best where I could never choose.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not telling that to my kids!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for highly unrealistic and wildly emotional idealism.


----------



## nehimama

This ain't rhyme time! Banned!


----------



## nehimama

It isn't Mime Time, either, so stop makin' those faces at me! Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being jaded.


----------



## Jim-mi

Jading trumps pouting . . .banneD


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not using your parking brake!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not sharing breakfast.


----------



## Echoesechos

You didn't see the invite? Banned for making ME feel bad for not seeing the invite. :hand:


----------



## Bret

Just saw from the cattle forum "band won't fit--what next" above this thread. Glad this is not "band the loser above". Banned for needing an invitation.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for even thinking that I am going to share my blackberries . .yum yum


----------



## arcticow

Banned for blackberry consumption out of season!!!


----------



## nehimama

For being skeert of banding - BanneD!


----------



## arcticow

Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya, and you killed my father. Prepare to be banned!!!


----------



## 3ravens

As you wish..... But you are still banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because the alternative is too ghastly to even consider.


----------



## Jim-mi

Ghastly thoughts are further banneD


----------



## arcticow

I'm Elwood P. Dowd... here's my card... and ahhhh, you're banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I admire your flair with contradictory realities.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for jealousy!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for irrepressible mediocrity.


----------



## arcticow

And don't you fergit it, Missy! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being the teacher's pet.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for your views of education


----------



## Raeven

Banned for bringing kitchen utensils into this.


----------



## summerdaze

Whutza matter wit havin' vews on edjacation? U shuld take skuling more seeriusor, Ser!! Oooops, I is late to tha pardy I gess!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for un-orthodox script!


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for miss-spelling edjacation and skuling!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I love the skillful way you wield your Ban Hammer. <snort!!>


----------



## summerdaze

Are you tryin' to bring religion into this? If so, you're banned! If not, you're STILL banned, coz you need to work on your attitude, Ha! 

Darn it! Ya'll quit typin' so fast!! BANNING FOR EVERYBODY!!!! 

And Raeven's doubled banned for snorting!


----------



## Raeven

Banned... because I am the LAST person who would ever bring religion into this.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for snorting after a funny!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for evolving.


----------



## foxfiredidit

B a n n e d f o r m a k i n g me t y p e s l o w ! ! !


----------



## Raeven

Banned because truly, you are the finest linguist I've ever known.


----------



## summerdaze

foxfiredidit said:


> Banned for miss-spelling edjacation and skuling!!


Can't help it....them are hard words! You're banned for being a smarty pantz, an for pickin' on me!!


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned both of you for linguistic vocabulary bashing!!


----------



## summerdaze

foxfiredidit said:


> B a n n e d f o r m a k i n g me t y p e s l o w ! ! !



Banned for making me snort like Raeven!! :hysterical:


----------



## foxfiredidit

She can't snort, she's banned, and now you 2...banned !


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being so addled.


----------



## foxfiredidit

huh??? Banned for what I'm about to think of!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I like the hat.


----------



## summerdaze

foxfiredidit said:


> Banned both of you for linguistic vocabulary bashing!!



What do Italian noodles have to do with anything!? BANNED


----------



## summerdaze

foxfiredidit said:


> huh??? Banned for what I'm about to think of!!



Banned for pre-meditated smarty pants comeback type thinking! :spinsmiley:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for overuse of the Ban Hammer.


----------



## summerdaze

Sorry.....I will now ban myself, AND I will sit in the corner and think about what I've done.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for not knowing this is a round room!!


----------



## nehimama

All those who are skulking around, and not participating - BANNED!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for noticing the large audience we have on this extraordinarily important thread!!


----------



## Raeven

foxfiredidit said:


> Banned for not knowing this is a round room!!


(And made of American-manufactured rubber, too!!)


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for banning a guest from the audience!!


----------



## Raeven

But... but... big money was involved!! So banned, as I'd struggle to find the time to point out all your flaws and I doubt there's enough time left to you to hear me do so.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for using my HT handle!!


(oh that's me)...still banned


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not keeping up.


----------



## Jim-mi

Dinner was good Rae, but you is banneD for not having fresh mint in the mash taters.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for loving fat chicks.


----------



## Jim-mi

Fat chicks lay green eggs . . to think other wise is banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Green eggs or not we' s not fat we' s fluffy. Banned for calling it otherwise.


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for sayin' I'se fluffy.... I'm not fluffy, I'm zaftig!


----------



## nehimama

BAY-YONNED! For being up so late and far banning folks for silly reasons!


----------



## Jim-mi

There is a perfectly insane reason for fluffy banninG


----------



## arcticow

DEAR goodness.!! I turn my back on you toddlers for JUST long enough to go to bed early ONE night, and LOOK what y'all get up to! Clean the chocolate OFF the ceiling fan, let the cat OUT of the washer, pick up all these raisins and Cheerios! NOW, or ELSE! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for empty threats.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking I am an overly innocent toddler . . . .


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for being a toddler without innocence.


----------



## Raeven

Banned&#8230; but it&#8217;s classified.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for mentioning classified .... whatever it is!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because admit it, your curiosity is eating you alive.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for piquing!!!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, ohhh, I've never piqued here, despite what may be thought... when I'm piquing, everyone will know it.  But banned for making me laugh so hard with your wonderful word play!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause I'm having a senior moment and I gots nuthin'!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having a weird name.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for licking self stick stamps.


----------



## Raeven

<gasp!!>  Banned for being a Peeping Tom!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for leaving your blinds open.


----------



## Raeven

Well, banned for certain trespassing, then!! I don't even have blinds.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for wanton misuse of a Welcome mat.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for wanton to use a welcome mat that way.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for taking turns...


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for missing your turn!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for transmitting subversive telepathic messages.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Banned for having not learned plain text morse code. (ditty dah dah ditdit)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not seeing that telepathic messages are SO MUCH EASIER!!!


----------



## foxfiredidit

Telepathic? Banned!!! because I read telegraphic.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being tediously inflexible.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for requiring flexibility*


----------



## Raeven

No, no, I have enough flexibility... wait!! Banned, for making me think about such things!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Flexibility has been banneD from the get go..........Just ask Elvis


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not using camo duct tape!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Ha ha . .you sir are banneD cause you haven't seen how my outhouse is held together....


looking at-25 temp tonight------


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for camouflaging your outhouse. Geez, this is my second outhouse ban!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for posting while in your skivvies!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for watchin' folks in their skivvies!!! Peeper!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for putting the Jeepers Creepers song in my head!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for playin' music in your mind*


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for reciting "She Loves Me, She Loves Me Not..." while clipping your toenails.


----------



## Jim-mi

Peoples using purple toenail paint are banneD


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for having a problem with purple.


----------



## 3ravens

Y'know, I'll be darned if I can find the connection between some of these posts. Maybe it's because ya'll are totally random. Or maybe it's because I am up too late. So I am BANNING me! To bed!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for giving up.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for persistence*


----------



## Jim-mi

Any body trying to annalize this thread is for ever banneD . . .

Now go see a shrink and behave yourself . . . . . .


----------



## arcticow

Last day of February, banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for bringing the dancing bears.



kkbinco said:


> Banned for reciting "She Loves Me, She Loves Me Not..." while clipping your toenails.


And you. Singled out for special banning this morning, because coffee out my nose when I read your ban was a near thing. And that is a terrible way to start the day... so BANNED!


----------



## Jim-mi

You think you can baN the Chicago Bears . . . . .think again


----------



## Raeven

Banned for reminding me of Mike Ditka.


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause the dumb bears wouldn't wake up! Too cold for them to dance!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

It was -27 below this morning . . banneD banneD banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for a tiny... moustache.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking my moustache is tinney


----------



## arcticow

Banned for discussing facial hair in a mixed audience!!!


----------



## summerdaze

I'se not mixed.......I'se a GURL! You'se banned. Because.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned cause this girl from the hicks is in the big city.... woo hoo... Will have pix to share of the home and yard show.


----------



## arcticow

BANNED for not taking us! What, are you ashamed of us!?!!


----------



## Jim-mi

The thought of wanting to go to a big city shivers my timbers. . . . .banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for trashing your liberal friends in Story thread. Shame on you.


----------



## Vash

Banned for using the mom only phrase of "shame on you".


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because you're tempting me to use my wooden spoon on your backside... <pointed matronly look>


----------



## 3ravens

No! Not the wooden spoon! Hurts much worse than the flyswatter! BANNED!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not making anyone go pick that peach tree switch, which always trumped any mention of spoons, paddles or fly-swatters!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for reminding me it was weeping willows in our house...


----------



## Vash

Raeven said:


> Banned for reminding me it was weeping willows in our house...


Banned for using an ellipse...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not noticing I'm quite addicted to them...


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for being elliptical


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for making the last post in February...


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for making the first post in March. (ya knew it was coming, didn't ya?)


----------



## arcticow

Grumble! People sit and post til they fall asleep at the keyboard...mumble, mumble.... Banned!!! :flame:


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for waking me up.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for spilling the Pepto Bismo on the keyboard..........


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for un-safe use of the keyboard*


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for stirring up trouble on a Saturday morning!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being all perky and sunshiny!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for being wwwaaayyyyy off base on that. ound:


----------



## arcticow

Banned for forgetting the donuts this morning!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for being senile...don't you remember that LA got the donuts? Ban him for not sharing.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD cause he got those darn chocolate covered doo-nuts


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not submitting yourself for testing.


----------



## summerdaze

AC, Terri, and Jim-mi ALLLLLL banned for bringing up dough-nuts when I'm on a diet. That's just rude.


----------



## Jim-mi

Go ahead summer . . . .just you try to baN us rude-nicks


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for name calling on a overcast morning. It would be acceptable if it was sunny, but overcast, that's another thing altogether.


----------



## arcticow

:grit:Banned 'cause I STILL ain't got my maple donut!!! :grit:


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for having a hisssy fit about a poor nonthinking doo-nut


----------



## arcticow

Banned for interruptin' a perfectly good hussy!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for infering that there is any good pink hussy's


----------



## arcticow

Banned for confusion' hussy with hissy!!!


----------



## arcticow

Autocorrect is BANNED fer messin' with my posts!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for reminding me I've not been to that site in a while!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for wanting to waste time there, when it would so better be wasted HERE!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for my own purely arbitrary reasons.


----------



## arcticow

Well, exsqueeze me, Miss Snit! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you're supposed to die like the rest of the dinosaurs.


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for infering that somebody younger than me is a dinosaur! AC, you is younger, right?


----------



## arcticow

Ummm, I's 60... Do that help? Duck, so's I kin ban Rae!!!


----------



## Raeven

Neener!!! Neener, neener, neener!! 

:nana::nana::nana:

Oh.

Ut-oh.


----------



## arcticow

May the bird of paradise build a nest between your eyebrows. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Tsk!! Well, I never!! I'm due for waxing, but really? You just HAD to mention it? Banned!!


----------



## arcticow

I'm sorry. With that bow pinned in, I thought you wuz proud. Banned back!!!


----------



## Raeven

Oh, banned because the voices told me to.


----------



## arcticow

You hear 'em too?!? Male or female? Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

What business is it of yours?? Banned!! (But... both.)


----------



## arcticow

OMG! Like, I can so totally freakin' relate, girlfriend. IDK which one to like, listen to. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you're scaring me a little. Tell me; do you carry a gun?


----------



## arcticow

Shhhhhhsh! Yes, but they won't let me load it... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I am gonna baN Rea on simplistic reasons which are totally ungrounded in reasonable fissionable worthwhile ideas . . . . . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I figured you could be petty like that.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for... because... uh... ZZZZZzzzzz


----------



## Echoesechos

Knock, knock. Wakey, wakey. Banned, no ZZzzzzing allowed on the job.


----------



## bajiay

Who are you to tell me I can't sleep..... and drool on myself..... and snore....I really don't drool or snore...Really I don't!! 
You're banned for waking me!!!
I have to change my pillowcase now...


----------



## arcticow

I ban everyone for sleeping in!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Changing pillow cases is a covert operation that should Only be done in the middle of the night . . . . . . To do otherwise is cause to be banneD.


----------



## nehimama

How's about a Rae Ban?


----------



## arcticow

Banned for a promo for sunglasses!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I think she is having a needed hissy fit in the basement . . . cause I banneD her


----------



## arcticow

All hissies must be conducted in public to encourage popcorn sales... Banned!!!


----------



## bajiay

I'm NOT that kind of girl!!! 
Banned for your demanding!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for the power of suggestion , . . ya made me go do some popping corn


----------



## nehimama

BanneD for not sharing that popcorn! Did you put (real) butter & salt on it?


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned! Thou shall not covet thy fellow posters popcorn. I had butter toffee FYI.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not sharing your butter toffee ON the purple deck!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for purple deck envy!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banning myself for what I almost typed in response!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for mind pollution syndrome!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned because you have nooooo idea


----------



## arcticow

Banned for causing blushing!!!


----------



## bajiay

You're both banned for being soooo bad!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking that being bad is a bad thing when it can be soooo good...:whistlin:


----------



## Jim-mi

Some times being bad is kinda fun . . . . . . . .Shame on me . . . .banned


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not shaking what your mom's gave us. No shame allowed.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not exhibiting proper decorum at all times!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not explaining what dee-corum means........


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not knowing this a southern term we northerners call decorating. It's good to learn sumthin New every day. Keeps the brain cells sharp. No, that's ok you don't owe me anything for my help. Was glad to be here for ya.


----------



## arcticow

If one must explain, then decorum is a quality one definitely does not possess. Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Then the song "I ain't got no dee-corum" must be banneD


----------



## bajiay

You're all banned for your poor taste in.....um....I forgot!
oh yeah! Decorating!
BANNED!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for tasting wallpaper paste!!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for using chocolate wallpaper paste.


----------



## arcticow

It does draw flies in summer... Banned!!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for indoor fly fishing.


----------



## arcticow

You should see me tie their little wings together. Banned!!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for not mentioning you're into fly bondage in the fetish thread.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for thinking I like it, the voices tell me to do it. Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not having better control over those voices. What's their names? Does your head spin too?


----------



## Jim-mi

spinning heads are here with banneD


----------



## arcticow

All those opposed to fried catfish, okra and hushpuppies are BANNED!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Your banneD if you don't hush yer puppy.


----------



## bajiay

Oh that sounds good!!! Banned for making me hungry!!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for a healthy appetite!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Appetites must be banneD


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not watching Dr. Who!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Ya got me on that one . . . .who is Dr. who . . . . . . . .???????


----------



## bajiay

What? Dr.Who? That afro headed man from the 70's? Why was he called a Dr? Answer me that! I was a bitty little kid and don't remember!
Banned for not having an afro!


----------



## summerdaze

Oh you guys are SO silly! Everyone knows Who's on first!


----------



## Jim-mi

I must profess my ignorance of said person.........
So go ahead and ban me for that . .if your big enough . . . . . . . .


----------



## bajiay

I'm not afraid of you!!
BANNED!!! NEENER NEENER!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Neener neener is related to Dr Who. Banned for bad mouthing your family.


----------



## arcticow

The current Dr. is the 12th one. Don't watch it unless you want to be hooked! Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I banneD myself from cable tv so I am blissfully ignorant of Who....???????


----------



## bajiay

I thought the doc was always on PBS...?
But I'm a young one...what do I know?
Don't have cable?!?! You're banned for not being normal!


----------



## Jim-mi

My normalcy has nothing to do with the price of tea in china . . . .banneD for thinking that

so there . . . . . . . . lol


----------



## bajiay

I like tea...
I didn't say the rest of us WERE normal...so quit thinking you're special or something! You're just as weird as the rest of us...well, THEM! I'm the only normal one here! 
Banned...cuz I said so!


----------



## arcticow

Any claim to normalcy by any poster is outright fraud! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for hitting the nail wincingly on the head.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for what I said when I hit my thumb instead of the nail....


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not immediately applying Lifebuoy soap to that mouth!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Life-boy has been banneD in favor of L A V A

(tastes much better)


----------



## 3ravens

Lava is too grity. Banned!


----------



## summerdaze

You all should be eating Oatmeal Soap! It's like a reprimand and a snack all in one! One taste, and you'll be cussin' the wallpaper off the walls, just to get more!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, for not banning properly*


----------



## summerdaze

Banned because I never received the "Banning Manual".


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banning is not manual-_ it's 'Automatic'**-Banned!_


----------



## Jim-mi

Wallpaper liqueur has been banneD . . . .and it is dangerous


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because you helped the itty bitty spider up the water spout.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for diverting the rain to said spout, thereby flushing said arachnid from his place of refuge, wantonly and with malice aforethought!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I'm losing track of this line of banning.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for failure to keep proper records of previous bans. And for running around the house in you socks, you'll wear them out too fast !!!


----------



## Raeven

Sorry about that, but I'm going to have to ban you for making me feel guilty.


----------



## arcticow

The day you're sorry will be a national holiday. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for lack of sympathy. <sniffle>


----------



## arcticow

Sorry. Dry your tears on this ol' shop rag, mind the grease... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not understanding that there are underlying reasons behind my every action... they're called ulterior motives.


----------



## arcticow

Oh, I understand,now you have played into my ulterior motives. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for carping about bladder trivia.


----------



## arcticow

Oh yeah? I'll tell everybody everything about that thing that embarrasses you to death. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me invoke the double-dog dare.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for outrageous bluff-calling!!! But then there is that thing about the pool full of Jello...


----------



## Raeven

<pursing lips...> What is this going to cost me for you to not talk about that? What if I give you a pass on your next ban? Oh, and here's fifty bucks. Just in case.


----------



## arcticow

Now we're talking'... Terri in WV is banned!!! ( Call it a freebie.)


----------



## Echoesechos

Banning you Raeven for accepting the guilt and Arctic for not realizing that socks are better to run around in than with your undies on your head.


----------



## Echoesechos

Rat feathers, knew I should not have gotten a piece of firewood before posting my ban.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD if you don't stock pile rat feathers.


----------



## arcticow

Banned!!! I'm allergic to rat feathers!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

If you would eat more fried pigs ears you would not be allergic to rat feathers.....
banneD til you change your ways........


----------



## arcticow

Actually like pig ears... still don't help with the rat feathers, tho. Banned!!!


----------



## bajiay

Pigs and rats stink!
Rats have feathers?! Pigs have wings?!
What next?
BANNED! I don't know why for!


----------



## Jim-mi

cow uttering is banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Horse feathers are banned too. So what did one cow utter to anutter?


----------



## SimplerTimez

"Honey...I'm moooooving on"???

Banned for making me think about cows, which led to thoughts of steak, and made my formerly delicious meal of asparagus seem rather lackluster in comparison.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for drinking the last of the Shiraz.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not having Pinot Noir and making me stoop to Shiraz...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not knowing I ALWAYS have Pinot Noir, but don't always choose to share it.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for publicly making it known I only get the dregs of Shiraz, and the Pinot Noir is saved for someone else <sobs>


----------



## arcticow

Enough yuk already!!! Kiss and make up! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because it's tough love, kid.


----------



## arcticow

Love hurts! Love scars! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being power hungry.


----------



## arcticow

Only the lonely know why they cry, only the lonely... Banned!!!


----------



## kkbinco

You are banned for being lyrically fixated.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for having the wrong kind of fixation knowledge.


----------



## arcticow

Banned!!! For not taking that ugly pair of shoes to Goodwill...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being braver than me.


----------



## arcticow

Hey, I fear no shoe owners. Banned!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned because you don't know you SHOULD fear me after insulting my shoes!


----------



## Jim-mi

When Goodwill saw you and those dilapidated *shoes* they locked the doors and banneD you...


----------



## bajiay

Ban you Mr Jim-mi cuz you are probably barefoot!


----------



## Jim-mi

LOL.. . . far to chilly for the barefoots idea . . . . . So I gotta baN ya for making me wish I was barefoots.......


----------



## bajiay

I ban you for wearing socks to bed!!! Not allowed!


----------



## Jim-mi

Boy did I get banneD for the night when she got one of my cold foots in the middle of her back . . . . .LOL


----------



## bajiay

If you did that to me that would be a declaration of WAR! Paybacks!!!
Banned for causing strife in the bedroom!


----------



## 3ravens

Ohhhhh, I could take that and run with it, but the mods might baN me for real..... So I baN you for tempting me!


----------



## arcticow

Harrumphhhhh! Banned for teasing your hair until it fights back!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Go ahead Ravens . . let your imagination run wild . . . .I'll keep Angie looking the other way . . . . . . .

banneD if you do . . and banneD if you don't


----------



## bajiay

Banned for being the rebel child! Bad boy!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for carrying rolled up newspaper!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for spanking Raeven with that rolled up newspaper. Play nice.


----------



## Jim-mi

Then how come there is a smile on Raeven's face after that spanking . .??
I am banneD for thinking what I'm thinking . . . . . . . . . .lol


----------



## bajiay

You are bad BAD BAD!!! 
BANNED!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for saying that with a smile on your face.


----------



## Terri in WV

You all are banned for your banter and causing my kids to look at me funny for LOL!


----------



## Jim-mi

You are banneD for even thinking about laughing at our most serious discussion here . . . .shame........


----------



## Raeven

Banned, everyone, for speculating about the smile on my face when I was spanked recently. Like any of you were THERE.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for not putting tape over the webcam.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for trying to side step the issue


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not respecting your elders.


----------



## arcticow

Banning myself while you kids play. Be back when it's a little more appropriate to be here...


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for thinking it should ever be appropriate here...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not mentioning the unmentionable.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for ever thinking that I'd tell anyone about you, the guy in the next town over and what you two did with the silly string and Lincoln logs...


----------



## Raeven

<forking over another $50...>

Banned for railroading me into bankruptcy!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banninG any one who would even think of touching my Lincoln logs.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Pfftt Lincoln logs... Banned for thinking they are better than my tinker toys...


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause Lego's are the best!!!


----------



## bajiay

BANNED for thinking you're right!


----------



## Jim-mi

I am always write. . . banneD for thinking otherwise....


----------



## bajiay

Well that's what I get for thinking, huh?!?
Banning myself for not knowing better!


----------



## arcticow

Unbanned so's I kin ban you agin!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Oh no you don't . . . .now get back in the green room . .cause you is banneD.


----------



## Terri in WV

And you're banned to your padded room until someone tells you to come out...


----------



## Jim-mi

you are banneD for taking away my blankie


----------



## Terri in WV

Well, dang! It needed to be washed and I don't even want to know what all you've dragged through! Banned for wanting the dirty thing...


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for making me think of Linus sitting in front of the dryer.....LOL


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for throwing more peanuts into this already full bag of mixed nuts...


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking how I would like to run with . . ."mixed nuts". . . . . . . .lol


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not knowing you're the leader... today....


----------



## Echoesechos

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't.... Banned for not remembering that. If you had remembered you could have been the leader for the day.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for making me think of candy bars when I'm on a diet!


----------



## bajiay

DIET is a BAD word!!! BANNED!!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for running with scissors... BTW, I'm feeling sorta lost. If you see me, hold me till I get there!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not having Gorilla Glue on the bottom of your dilapidated Goodwill shoe offerings!


----------



## arcticow

Again with the shoe nastiness. Get over it! Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Aw . .the sweet homesteading smell of stinky feets . . . . . . .banneD


----------



## bajiay

Yuck! You're probably a toe sucker!


----------



## Jim-mi

Gag . . . .ing


----------



## Terri in WV

Eeewww, banned for that AND for not banning!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for pretending to be politically correct.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for acting like that's even in your vocabulary...


----------



## bajiay

Banned for mentioning VOCABULARY and reminding me I still have homework to do!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not liking my trendy idea.


----------



## Echoesechos

Trendy idea... what trendy idea? Banned for not being more explicit...


----------



## Raeven

Banned!! Banned, I tell you, for questioning ANYTHING I say!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Do you know,,,,,,, well of course you don't.... Banned for JB (just because)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for blaming everything on aliens.


----------



## Echoesechos

Have you been peaking in my neighbors Windows. Banned for not calling the national enquirer. Might of made a buck or two.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for dubious reasons.


----------



## Echoesechos

Dubious or not I will accept it for I'm going to bed... banning myself until tomorrow, tomorrow, yada yada yada.......


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for being dubious.... or was that devious? Banned anyways!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for duplicitous banning reasons!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for all this hen cackling and scratching so late at night. All of you hens. And Are for being on another power trip!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being up at this atrocious hour, and more especially for misspelling my name so that everyone has to pronounce it like a pirate.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for thinking 9 am. is atrocious (is it 6am there?)


----------



## arcticow

Raeven said:


> Banned for being up at this atrocious hour, and more especially for misspelling my name so that everyone has to pronounce it like a pirate.


Banning me for not rechecking stupid autocorrect!!! Changes Rae to Are every flippin' time!?!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for using auto correct! lol


----------



## Raeven

Well, arcticow, since you have caused me to laugh very hard this morning and have already banned yourself in any case, I will direct my banning to your predecessor. Banned for thinking everyone should be in your time zone.


----------



## Raeven

Hey, that worked out!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, for assuming that I think?


----------



## Jim-mi

thinking on this thread has been banneD from the get go . . . . . . shame on you
now go pout . . . . .


----------



## bajiay

I got banned for thinkin'!
And banned for being w.....wr......wrong....There I said it!
That tasted like vinegar! 

Jim-mi is BANNED for shaming people


----------



## Jim-mi

But they all deserved it . . . They were thinking . . . . .it is still banneD
I think


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned Ji-mi, Do you actually think that a grown man would pout?


----------



## bajiay

I sure do! I've been married!! HA! 
BANNED Tom for asking such a silly question!!

Ok. I'll cut you some slack...maybe you are an exception!


----------



## Jim-mi

Tom you are double banneD for not pouting properly


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for double banning, because the second ban bans them back in. You need to triple ban to make the ban stick. Didn't you see Rae's memo on this?


----------



## Raeven

I mean, really. If you can't ban properly, then you oughtn't be banning at all! Terri... you're banned for reading all my memos.


----------



## Jim-mi

You are banneD until you provide a proper "link" to said memo . . . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not understanding my bureaucracy of one.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned if you do and banned if you don't... So there!


----------



## Jim-mi

My bureaucracy of 1.5 trumps yours of a little ole one so there fore banneD


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not submitting to the great and powerful hive queen. Resistance is futile!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh great now we have a queen bee. First it was rules and now it's rulers.... Banned for having small print in the rules.


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not realizing some rules were made to be broken....


----------



## arcticow

Banned for inciting breakage! Just can't take you anywhere!!!


----------



## bajiay

Bull in a china shop!!
BANNED BANNED BANNED!!
I ain't paying for it neither!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for gloating, and having a "superior" attitude against your fellow posters.


----------



## bajiay

Banned for making me think of summer days when I'm sitting here wearing a sweater and slippers!


----------



## summerdaze

Oops, I meant that for Jim-mi.But you're banned anyway BJ, for name calling, over excited banning, and...and, ....being ($$) CHEAP!! Also, for typing REALLY fast!!


----------



## Raeven

What's all this, then? Queen bee? I don't know WHAT you're talking about!! <stamping imperious foot> Summerdaze, you are banned for being beautiful and sweet and making me feel inferior!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Geez . . I go to work for a few seconds and come back to be told that I are superioR 
So you is banneD if you think otherwise


----------



## summerdaze

Raeven said:


> What's all this, then? Queen bee? I don't know WHAT you're talking about!! <stamping imperious foot> Summerdaze, you are banned for being beautiful and sweet and making me feel inferior!!


Hey Queenie! You're banned for kissin' up! :rotfl:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for failing to ban Jim-mi, who was ABOVE you.  We don't get to pick whom we must ban... much.


----------



## summerdaze

Jim-mi said:


> Geez . . I go to work for a few seconds and come back to be told that I are superioR
> So you is banneD if you think otherwise


Geeze Jim-mi, ya can't work longer then just a few seconds? That don't sound too superior to me! Someone needs a good banning. Think it's YOU. banned.


----------



## summerdaze

Ok, I was out of order. I solly. You all can gang ban me now iffin' it makes ya feel better.


----------



## bajiay

BANNED!
Awww...nevermind...


----------



## Raeven

Strangely, the notion of gang banning appeals to me in a disturbing way... but no, no. I shall resist my baser instincts.

bajiay, banned for filching all the animal crackers.


----------



## bajiay

But they're my favorite!!!!

haha! I'll behave, no comment!
Banned for making me think...something...


----------



## arcticow

Banned, all of you, 'cause nobody caught my reference to the Borg collective!!!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned because I caught it... but didn't appreciate being compared to a borg!!!


----------



## 3ravens

Yer all banned for making me snort blueberry tea!


----------



## Jim-mi

Gang ban . . . . . I best not go there . . . . . . . . .
Now where are those animal crapers . . . . . . oh . . no banneD


----------



## arcticow

Banned for putting things up your nose!!! But remember, Seven of Nine was a good lookin' borg...


----------



## Raeven

Banned because we have assimilated you.


----------



## bajiay

You're all BANNED for distracting me from my homework! 

My brain's gonna' pop I think....


----------



## arcticow

THAT'S why I can't stay off this thread!! Banned !!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Cow you is banneD for 19 minutes


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not using even numbers. Odd numbers puts hair on one's chest.


----------



## bajiay

I like hairy chests! 
Banned for distracting me yet again!


----------



## Terri in WV

You're banned for 9,999 minutes. Hope that helps you with your hairy chest fetish. :grin:


----------



## summerdaze

arcticow said:


> Banned for putting things up your nose!!! But remember, Seven of Nine was a good lookin' borg...


So? It's not like she's gonna fit up your nose. :teehee:


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for hairy chest talk. Chest hair DOES go up your nose! Oops, it looks like I just banned myself. Oh fudge.


----------



## bajiay

A man with nice muscular arms...not an overly hairy chest...a little scruff on his face...yeah... 

What were we talking about?


----------



## vicker

You are so banned!, and probably happy for it. Now go to your room.


----------



## bajiay

I won't say what I want to say...
Banned for sending me to my room alone!


----------



## summerdaze

Vicker, you are banned for being overly authoritarian with bajiay. 

And I am banning myself to bed. Good night all. ((yawn))


----------



## arcticow

Banned, banned, banned, I say!!!


----------



## bajiay

Banned arcti for having a cow!


----------



## Echoesechos

Very clever play on words. I don't want to ban you for that so won't. I'm banning against banning.


----------



## arcticow

Thou shalt NOT ban banning, get thee hence at once! Banned!!!


----------



## bajiay

Moo!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Moo on over baby, banning is back on. Banned because you umm, didn't.


----------



## arcticow

Banned is a many-splendored thing...Banned!!!


----------



## bajiay

Banned cuz I can't see your picture!


----------



## arcticow

Count yer blessin's ! Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD cause you think I look like Charles Manson


----------



## bajiay

Oh!!! That 's why your pic isn't on here!
Banned cuz you must need a haircut!


----------



## Jim-mi

You think you can baN me for not using a razor . . . silly girl........


just go to the post office if ya wanna see my mug


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for defacing a P.O. ... err, facing a P.O.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for tying knots in the garden hoses!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Its snot my fault . . .You is banneD


----------



## arcticow

Banned for bringing bodily fluids into this!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

YEAH, for that, you's is double banned. Snot, yuck! Good call arctic.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for currying favor!!! Try harder next time!


----------



## Raeven

It's a lovely sunny day again. It makes me feel like banning somebody. Hmmm....


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for not banning. You don't get to think about it!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning just to boost your post count.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for being the pot that calls the kettle black.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for banninG somebody in the second tense . . .first . . . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned under Section 24b iii of the Offensive Banning Act of 1843.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for failure to properly cleanse and sanitize pot and kettle in accordance with state health codes!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for being on here and not spending all evening smoozing up to the birthday girl!


----------



## summerdaze

Well...maybe that IS BL's gift!!! Ok, that was sorta mean. I ban myself. Well, first I ban YOU, Terri, (just cuz) and then I ban myself.


----------



## Jim-mi

BanneD for not having a pea to pot in.......


----------



## arcticow

Banned for reminding me the birthday girl on a business trip, bosses don't always care about birthdays!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not going with her on her business trip (extra suitcase only 50.00!)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning casually.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for being such a fuss-budget about banning laxity.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I can&#8217;t picture you without bunny ears.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for talking about my bunny ears! (thanks for not mentioning the tail part...)


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because I feel sure someone else will mention your... uhhh... tail.


----------



## 3ravens

Ummmm, bunny ears? Banned for what you made me think. Even if this is Singletree....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for watching unsuitable films.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for admitting slyly that you knew what film was referenced.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you are the cleverest person with a dog that I know.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## 3ravens

Oy, it's getting deep. Anyone who didn't bring a shovel is banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for perpetuating an unwritten myth. I do have a crayon, after all. A whole set of them, actually.


----------



## bajiay

Banned for being the brightest crayon in the box!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for joining in 2008. That was a very bad year.


----------



## bajiay

No kidding! I almost died!


----------



## 3ravens

I'm glad you didn't. But you are still banned!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for being one crayon short of a full box. At least Raeven is the brightest magenta in the box. Glad you didn't die.


----------



## bajiay

I'm glad I didn't either! I had leukemia then.
I feel more crayons short than that sometimes! :

Your banned for ringing in my ears!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not making cinnamon rolls for everybody!!!


----------



## bajiay

Ate them all...couldn't help it...fantastic cook that I am and all (yes, I'm self-promoting in case any single men are reading this!) HA! 

Banned for making me hungry!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for pretending to be a night-in-gale


----------



## bajiay

There's worse things I could be!

Banned for standing me up SAturday!


----------



## Jim-mi

Standing me up . . . . . . . . .would you rather be laying down . . . ??

Silly girl you is banneD


----------



## bajiay

You're horrible!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Birds of a feather . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .are banneD


----------



## bajiay

Banned for dropping bombs!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not changing socks!!!


----------



## bajiay

I'm not wearing any!!

Banned for taking so long to get here!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I have no idea who you are.


----------



## solsikkefarms

Banned because I said so, that's why... don't make me turn this car around.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because the car is a Soccer Mom car, and not cool enough for me to be seen in.


----------



## bajiay

Oh I'm just me! 

Banned cuz you're not watching the road!!


----------



## solsikkefarms

The road better watch me. Banned for not knowing that.


----------



## Echoesechos

She knows that but she knows how you drive on Tuesdays. Banned from driving until 1:47pm on Tuesday.


----------



## solsikkefarms

I smite thee down with my mighty Ban Hammer for banning me from driving. Now I've missed my Taco's. :bash:


----------



## arcticow

Banned because it's a TUESDAY, people!!!


----------



## Raeven

solsikkefarms: Banned for reminding me of Napoleon Dynamite.

Oh, and you there, right on top of me: Banned for sneaking in after the last ban!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not scanning for sneaks!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a distraction to my otherwise productive work day!


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for picking on Tuesday.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not banning the one straight above you . I demand to be banned!


----------



## arcticow

(Evil cackle) Your wish is granted! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a latent hipster.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for calling me latent!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Well better you were banned for being latent rather than for being late for dinner. Sheesh do I have to tell you all everything?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not understanding that the internet gives people... errr... _strangers_ the right to judge you.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD all stranger judgement


----------



## Raeven

Your palpable disregard for the linguistic intricacies for which I possess an intense, consuming passion is rather disconcerting, and exasperates me with somewhat of a capacious fervor. Banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

All that gobbly falderall is banneD . . . . . . . . 
.(can't believe the word I used was zapped . .It was not a swear word)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for inadvertently besmirching the reputation of Edgar. Or maybe it was advertently.


----------



## Jim-mi

Iffin you is accusing me of besmirching . .the uncanny factoids then you is banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Bewitched factoids cause gas, banned for your gaseous self.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because your username makes me anxious about my spelling.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for hesitancy and reticence!!! Besides, I've judged stranger folks than y'all!


----------



## Jim-mi

Proper speelling has been banneD since Mr. Webster came out with his little paperback diatribe.


----------



## Echoesechos

Is Mr Webster related to my auto correct? THEY both are banned for being PITA' s.


----------



## Jim-mi

Strange that you should ask . . PITA's have been banneD for almost never.


----------



## arcticow

Banned on the grounds that you are not a proctologist!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because you posted this late in the day. A co worker has a funny sign with something about proctologists on it. Oh man if only I could pull my head out and remember.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for spelunking without a license!!!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for caving in to your baser instincts.


----------



## Jim-mi

Your exterior-stinks are banneD


----------



## arcticow

Banned for that odd thing you do with your bread crusts!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having opposable thumbs but failing to use them to good advantage.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for bullying knuckle-draggers!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for mentioning the flute.


----------



## arcticow

We DON'T talk about the flute, REMEMBER??? Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for caring too much.


----------



## arcticow

SOB!! If not me, then who, oh who will?? Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being stranger than most.


----------



## Jim-mi

Me normal . .you strange . . .banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a true master of self-delusion.


----------



## Jim-mi

Asprin is better than delusion . . .banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I tried to warn you.


----------



## Jim-mi

warn me about the Ardvarks . . . . Ha . . . I banneD them long ago......


----------



## 3ravens

Banned 'cause nobody warned ME about the aardvarks.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ants in your pants? Get an ardvark. Banned for having ants and ardvarks in your pants. In several states you could go to jail for that.


----------



## bajiay

MMm...I ain't touching that one!
BANNED CUZ....


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for too much self-control.


----------



## bajiay

I have to control myself or I'd be in big trouble! 

BANNED for having the power of three!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for bowing to the ravens!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

After sticking my head in the cyclotron I now have the power of ten . . .
So you is banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned because a forum malfunction caused me to ban the wrong person. And I have no idea why anyone listens to me.


----------



## arcticow

We... must... follow... our... leader... Banned.


----------



## Raeven

I got up for this? I'm banning myself and going back to bed...


----------



## arcticow

Well, FINE, then MISS Snippy!!! Go BE antisocial and see if we miss YOU! Banned !!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you didn't quoth the Raeven.


----------



## arcticow

NEVERMORE, durn it, so there!!! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making the universe implode.


----------



## Jim-mi

MISS snippy really needs banninG today . . . . . .
Take an asprin and call me in the morning . . . .lol


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making sense in an intrinsically senseless (but nonetheless extremely important) thread.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ditto.


----------



## arcticow

Dittos are expressly forbidden, Section 133, paragraph 4, subclause 72! Banned !!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! That part of the book is ripped out. But in subclause 97.42a, it says I'm forgiven and I'm to ban you for banning me. Must mean it doesn't' t apply to me. So there!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD cause you didn't spend $999.99 on a new book of rules and reputations.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not making a citizen's arrest on Echo for destroying public property! I saw that mailbox!!!


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for not arresting her yourself.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not remembering he isn't to be trusted with handcuffs.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not detailing his shenanigans with handcuffs


----------



## arcticow

Okay, there was that ONE time, I got loose after a day or two! No FLUTE or handcuffs , OK?? Banned!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Imploding universes, talks of arrests and handcuffs, oh my. Too much violence within this PG rated thread. I'm afraid everyone on this page will have to be banned. Except me., of course.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for collecting all your toenail clippings!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

AC that's just gross. LOL banned for saying that just as my brownies are coming out of the oven. Breaking in my brand new oven. I'm in love.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not using the ol college spirit in sharing those brownies..........shame


----------



## Echoesechos

I tried but I got a notice from the post office that said they were good. I tried, so I'm banning them instead of you. Doesn't that make you feel better now.


----------



## Jim-mi

NO . . . . . . . . . . . you are banned and I am pouting


----------



## arcticow

Pouting is BANNED!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Ain't nobody gonna tell me I can't pout . . . you is banneD


----------



## 3ravens

Children! Am I gonna hafta stop this car? Jim-mi, you sit on your side. Arcticow, you sit on your side. Don't touch each other. Stop pouting. And you are both banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

If you could see the faces cow is making at you, you would stop the car and paddle his buttt . . . . Cow is banneD


----------



## bajiay

paddling...handcuffs...ya'll are naughty!

BANNED for being bad!


----------



## Terri in WV

Banned for not remembering that bad can be good...:spinsmiley:


----------



## Echoesechos

Being bad can feel so good. LOL isn't there a song along those lines.. You shouldn't have banned her - she's not forgetful, she just has so much loaded in there that its overwhelming. Banned short sightedness....


----------



## bajiay

That's the plea I always make about my brain!!! It's overwhelmed and overloaded!
You're my new best friend! 

I don't want to ban you but I have to they say....so BANNED cuz there's a leaf out of place in your forest!


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmmm a leaf out of place in my forest... Is that another way of saying I'm a sandwich shy of a full picnic basket? Banned for picking on my poor lone leaf.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for wearing white pants after Labor Day.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not wearing organic pearls


----------



## Echoesechos

White pants and organic pearls. Huh? You two are banned for imagining above my station.


----------



## Raeven

We're locking you out. You simply do not have enough class to be here. Banned.


----------



## Bret

Banned for thinking that the class is only half full.


----------



## Jim-mi

When Reaven and I are there the class is urgently crowded . . . you is banneD for thinking otherwise ............


----------



## Echoesechos

Urgently crowded????? Hmmmm. Banned for making me go Hmmmmm.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not knowing the latest hip-hop-flip-flop adage


----------



## Echoesechos

LOL, that didn't make it better. Banned for thinking I'm old and not with it. Dude.


----------



## Jim-mi

Dude ranches were banneD on page 19


----------



## arcticow

Dude! I'm all like Say What!? and then Echo's like Oh no you ditten!! and so, dude, you're all like BANNED!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for using combinations of words and phrases that I am not fully sure I understand.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for slaying the kings english.........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for grammatical pedantry.


----------



## Jim-mi

grammatical pedantry is a very useful tool for applying senseless posts about those who are playing with a short deck. . . . . .you is banneD


----------



## 3ravens

Jim-mi you are banned because you were the poster above me. No other reason.


----------



## Echoesechos

You people crack me up. Your all banned because I don't need any more cracking. See you're rubbing off on me...

Jimmy crack corn and I don't care. Jimmy crack corn and I don't care..... Yada yada yada


----------



## 3ravens

Echoesechos, sit here on the couch, honey. The men in white coats will be here soon. You are banned to the funny farm.


----------



## bajiay

Banned 3ravens cuz they're taking you too!!!


----------



## brewswain

bajiay is banned for being so pretty. bajiay, is that really your picture?


----------



## Jim-mi

Brewswain you is banneD for opening up a can of worms..


----------



## arcticow

Banned for stopping to look at cute chicks instead of hard-line banning!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for being late to go pick up the eggs under those cute chicks..,,.....


----------



## arcticow

Banned for encouraging unregulated chicken farming!!!


----------



## bajiay

Yes, that is really me. Thank you. :kiss:


----------



## arcticow

Ah, ah, ah... banned for smooching in a public forum!!! AND you did NOT ban him!!!


----------



## bajiay

*sigh* ok....
How many cows have you had this week? ha ha!

BANNED for banning my not banning!


----------



## arcticow

I am having one as we speak!! Banned, I say!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

If you don't post pictures of you "having" a cow . . . you is banneD


----------



## arcticow

There are things that mere mortals cannot view without their brains exploding. The laws of nature would protect them from this by blindness or insanity... BANNED!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for inferring that I gots brains to implode.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh Jim you have brains You are right they just imploded long ago. Raeven has told stories about the 60's and 70's. Banned on principal.


----------



## arcticow

Never did like principals when I was in skul. Band!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

After first grade me neither. Up to that point I would get in trouble so I could go to his office and get a piece of gum after punishment. Banned for spelling school like skul... Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## arcticow

Banned with all due respect after lengthy deliberation and studious introspection on this most serious matter!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for making this discushion to heavey for us peons to follow


----------



## bajiay

Banned for talking about pee...


----------



## arcticow

Banned for buying the last package of Depends!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Your being banneD Depends on a lot of drippy conditions.


----------



## Raeven

That's cruel, his bladder probably isn't what it was. You shouldn't make him wait. Banned!!


----------



## bajiay

HAHA! 
Gotta go, gotta go, gotta go right now!


----------



## Echoesechos

Use Charmin. I've watched those commercials. Banned for beating him to the bathroom.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not taking good notes in class.


----------



## Echoesechos

Huh? Was I supposed to? Banned for not telling me this when I could have used it.


----------



## bajiay

Banned for not sharing that info with me when I have less than 60 days of school left! A little late don't ya' think?!?


----------



## arcticow

Banned for wasting time here instead of studying!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for self-aware hypocrisy.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for rubbing it in!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because Banned Camp is fun.


----------



## arcticow

Too bad the only banned instrument I play is drum. Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I am impressed with your vigor.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being so impressionable!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not staying banned.


----------



## arcticow

Can't... get... back... up!! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I admire your persistence in adversity.


----------



## arcticow

Mumble... groan... wheeze... Ban...


----------



## Echoesechos

Psssstttt, your zipper is down. Banned for flashing what your momma told you was for private. ON A SUNDAY NO LESS....


----------



## Jim-mi

And Why are you looking at my half mast zipper ????????? . . . . . .. . . .banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being creepy.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not sending them to separate corners!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I can't do everything around here.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for whining that I don't do my part... again!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for lack of personal accountability.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for those fuzzy pink slippers, Uncle Si tee shirt, and Daisy Dukes!!!


----------



## Raeven

<squinting fiercely...> Banned for using an unauthorized drone!!


----------



## arcticow

OOOWWW! Banned for that laser pointer!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning me multiple times!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned, but I think we oughta take a break afore we ban each other out!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for ever thinking there is too much banning.  (But yeah. And anyway, this is now those ugly rumors get started.)


----------



## Jim-mi

Ugly is fully banneD


----------



## arcticow

Banned for hatin' on those who are aesthetically challenged!!!


----------



## bajiay

yeah! we can't help it if we're funny looking!
Banned for being so funny!


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey! Speak for yourself, banned.


----------



## brewswain

banned for spelling 'echoes' two different ways


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for calling this little Irish leprechaun funny looking . . .


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for implying he's little.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for involving the little-big round about


----------



## arcticow

Uh... Banned, I guess... Maybe... Whatever...:hohum:


----------



## Jim-mi

Who's on first ?. . .whatever is on second . . . indecision is on third
all are banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for nitpicking.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banning the one above you for indecision or something. Free pass Raeven.


----------



## Jim-mi

Your indecisiveness just got you banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not revealing your secret sauce recipe... and it better have bacon.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for leaving nose prints on the bacon!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not knowing that sometimes when you close your eyes, you can't see...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being too Zen.


----------



## arcticow

She nosed the bacon with her eyes closed?!? Eeewwwewwwwww! Banned !!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not realizing I thought it was a bacon-scented tissue...


----------



## arcticow

Cuz there are SOOOO many of them! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not helping me take my medication.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well in that case, Banned because due to economic conditions the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for solving all of your problems with_ FIRE.
_


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for pretending you could see that non existent flame.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for playing with matches!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for tsk-tsking something that is perfectly acceptable.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Jim-mi

Always wondered iffin you wern't a firebrand . . . . . .banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not following Smokey Bears fire prevention message.


----------



## Jim-mi

mention of Bears is banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Is it true about bears and the woods? Banned for not settling that age old question.


----------



## bajiay

Banned for forgetting about Yogi and Boo Boo.


----------



## arcticow

Bears go in the woods, your driveway, wherever they bloody well want to... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Bear with me while I finger out some poop to baN you with.


----------



## bajiay

YUCK!
BANNED for being so GROSS this early in the morning!


----------



## Echoesechos

I agree Double banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not having a poopie sense of humidor


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for using a humidor in that fashion. Might have to call the humidor police.


----------



## Jim-mi

Now that there scares me , , , . . . . . If it would do any goodnic I would baN the humidor police . . .buy they is spitin powerful......


----------



## Echoesechos

I saved you. So banned because you owe me now and I've heard thru the grapevine that you told tall tales about me.


----------



## bajiay

Echo...you're so nice...
Just ignore Jim-mi...something shiny will come along in a minute
I'm passing on banning you.


----------



## Jim-mi

collusion by you tooooo is banneD . . . . . . . . . .cause I said so.


----------



## Echoesechos

Squirrel.... Banned.


----------



## Raeven

Something about the simplicity of that just hit my funny bone -- hilarious!! So, you know... banned.


----------



## kkbinco

You're celebrating International Day of Happiness way to mirthfully. Banned

(*waves*)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not banning me for more than 24 hours.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh my a whole 24 hours, tragic... we need to work together so your hilarious bone doesn't get out of control. Banned x2.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for flea infestation.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! No fleas in my area... Banned for trying to fling them over the hill.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for belittling me. We have no fleas!!! (Yet.)


----------



## Jim-mi

Ah but your fleas are bigger that his fleas . . so you is banneD


----------



## Raeven

Bigger than HER fleas, you silly. Banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

Now don't go getting goofy on me you darn well silly are banneD


----------



## bajiay

I bet Goofy had fleas too!
You're banned JimBob!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being on page 61 of this game.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD if you think I am going to go in the corner and pout until page 62 . . . . . .lol


----------



## bajiay

Banned cuz I said you will!


----------



## Jim-mi

Hump . . .then you is banneD from eating any of my cherry pie . . . .na . na


----------



## Raeven

Banned for obviously taking fur off your cat to make your beard&#8230; I mean they are so close in color that can't be a coincidence&#8230; you monster.


----------



## Echoesechos

For shame, for shame, for shame - taking fur off his cat. That deserves a double ban... Jim, Jim, Jim..........


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD iffin ya don't like all white angora like soft and silky beards............na na . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned for abducting cats.


----------



## Jim-mi

un banninG my self because I try to keep a very discrete distance between my friendly body and cats.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah but what about your unfriendly body... Banned not really being that discrete....


----------



## Raeven

Must we be made to think about that?? Banned!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not thinking about spring flowers


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for mentioning beautiful things in alignment with atrocious things!


----------



## Raeven

Banned! Sure, I probably shouldn't because you're on my side, but... spirit of the thread, and all that. You understand.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for taking sides!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being critical.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, I think I am going to cry now***


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not bringing tissues for softies!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned for being too sweet and sensitive to play in this (terribly important) thread!! (Make sure the tissues are bacon-scented, please.)


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not mentioning those tissues must be beef-bacon scented.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because there is no such thing as beef-bacon. Delude yourself if you must.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned cause there is, and I heard about it!


----------



## Jim-mi

delusions of hickory smoked sliced bacon-beef are banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not enough bacon.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not sharing the peanut butter


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you probably are naked.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, cause its too cold for Nakedtivity!


----------



## bajiay

who says?!? Was there a memo?
banned for being no fun!


----------



## 3ravens

Banned cause I haven't been here in days and you had all the fun without me.


----------



## Jim-mi

Then you are banneD to go sit in the corner contemplating your nefarious transgressions . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned for lack of intelligibility.


----------



## Jim-mi

Intelligibility is totally lost in this thread . . . banneD


----------



## kkbinco

Banned cause you're only looking for your intelligibilitiness under the street light.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you took that one step too far by wearing a raincoat.


----------



## Jim-mi

Knew there was a problem . . . banneD for pointing it out


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not being a militant hippie lover.


----------



## Raeven

3ravens said:


> Banned cause I haven't been here in days and you had all the fun without me.


Specially banned, because you've given no opportunity to do it lately!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

The specials were not advertised, Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

The specials coupons are retroactively banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because they weren't. I checked, even said you guaranteed them and they escorted me out.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for whatever you were trying to say there.


----------



## Echoesechos

Was I supposed to make sense. Dang all these rules and what not. Banned for another forgotten rule in this splenditious post..


----------



## Raeven

Banned for using big words.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not keeping it Forest Gump simple......


----------



## SimplerTimez

BaNNed for not bringing enough chocolates for all of us to have a life!


----------



## Echoesechos

But but life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you'll get. Kinda like peas and carrots. 

Banned for forgetting to mention Lt. Dan too.


----------



## bajiay

Banned for mentioning chocolate when I don't have any!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, unless its dark chocolate!


----------



## Jim-mi

You are baNNed from any chocolate until you have drunk your sassafras tea......one gallon of it


----------



## Raeven

Banned for ever, ever, banning anyone from chocolate, ever. Period. Full stop.


----------



## Bret

If you eat white chocolate in the dark is it still white chocolate? Banned if know. Banned if you do.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for identifying logical paradoxes.


----------



## Jim-mi

paradoxes need to be hefted on high for all to see . . .otherwise baNNed....


----------



## Bret

Your honor, I swear I didn't know I was getting involved with logical paradoxes. I never knew about them. 

Banned for requiring hefty.


----------



## Raeven

Ignorance of the law is no excuse for breaking it. Banned.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for conforming to the Law-Ha!


----------



## Echoesechos

I fought the law and the law one. Banned for mentioning the law when all I want to be IS a rebel. All I really ever wanted to be was 21 and legal. Someone lost that memo though.


----------



## bajiay

Seems we have issues with memos...
Banned for being in the Rebel crowd, but I'm there for company!


----------



## Jim-mi

I am going to Un ban any who choose to join our Rebel crowd.........................


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because are you still rebels when you're all doing the same thing?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, Rebel without a cause!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, that's true enough... Still, banned for typecasting me.


----------



## Jim-mi

Underneath the curmudgen facade the rebel looms . . . baNNed for thinking otherwise


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for hinting that we think. How dare you! On a Tuesday before lunch even. LOL


----------



## Jim-mi

Thinking is totally baNNed


----------



## bajiay

Does that mean I don't have to do my homework?!?!?!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD if you do . . . and baNNed if you don't


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for not having "This Way to the Egress" signage.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making my leg itch.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Don't scratch, it'll make it worse, Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

deep symmetrical scratching is banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

I agree that deep symmetrical scratching is banned but anti symmetrical deep scratching is not. So dig away.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD if you don't cut your toe nails before scratching.


----------



## Raeven

How your mind works scares me sometimes. Banned.


----------



## Twp.Tom

No scaredy-cats-Banned*


----------



## Jim-mi

multiple directional tangents are not banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not banning! Bannedzinga!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for confusing a UPS delivery man on a whim!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for carrying around a head on a stick, and not offering salsa with it.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Shhhh, that's my camping boyfriend. Banned for mentioning he's been beat with a stick <salsa for free> and hog-tied even though he has a wooden personality.


----------



## Echoesechos

Always thought we should have more meat on a stick. Banned Tyson foods for not doing it. So you get a free pass, but no $200.00 for passing go.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being the loser above me.


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey! Banned for being the loser ABOVE ME!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, this could go on ad nauseam... so just... banned for awhile.


----------



## Jim-mi

I'll baN you two and surge ahead.........clippy--clop


----------



## Raeven

Clippy-clop? Clippy-clop?? Banned for doing unauthorized horse impersonations!


----------



## bajiay

Don't we do everything around here unauthorized?!?
BANNED for implying we should reform!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

OMG! Reform. No thank you, banned! Go to your corner for that word... naughty naughty girl.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for calling her a naughty girl when she speaks the truth.......


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not realizing that if naughtiness was the reason, we'd need to ban everyone on this forum.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am not naughty?-Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for... for... You're just banned, okay? Deal with it.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for holding your breath till you turned blue.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not knowing my relatives are all smurfs.


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for hoarding all the grape juice.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for listening to rowdy midgets.


----------



## Jim-mi

This level headed midget is baNNing you for not properly listening to my rantings


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having a mom who thought life was like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, cause I find you fascinating *


----------



## Jim-mi

Tom. . . Tom. . . . . .fascinating dudes were banneD back on page 5


----------



## Raeven

Jim... Jim... if only I were a dude. Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

ah ha . . . fascinating women named Reaven are banneD . . . . .
or should be . . . . .


----------



## Raeven

Just try and get rid of me. Just try.  Banned!!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for issuing an unutterable challenge ........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for&#8230; hey, where did my forum account go?


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for over shooting your account by 99 gigs


----------



## bajiay

Banned for trying to make me think of something to ban you for this early in the morning!


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for switching to decaf.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not drinking your Sassafras concoction


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned, it's Saturday morning and I have to go shopping - for the chickens.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD unless you tell us what surprises you are getting for us chickens.......


----------



## Echoesechos

Alfalfa.... They demand their treats. Come to think of it so should I. For today I'm banning the weather. It's been raining thick rain all day. I want Sun so I can go outside comfortably.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because it's sunny on my side of the Cascades!! (For a minute, anyway!!)


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for rubbing our faces in your Good weather.


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because I promise -- it's only going to last a minute!! Annnndddd... the rain has already started again. Happy now??


----------



## Tommyice

Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for making me think about gardening . . . .and there is still three feet of snow on top of everything............dam


----------



## Raeven

Gad. I can't ban you, you poor thing. That's horrible.


----------



## summerdaze

That IS horrible, but as for you, dear Raeven, you're banned coz...well, because...BECAUSE I haven't been here much in the last week, and I'm taking it out on you. There. Might not be a good, clean banning, but I think it still counts.


----------



## Raeven

ROFL!! Best banning I've seen in awhile, summerdaze.  All the same, you are banned for pretending it is difficult to find a reason for banning me. Last time I counted, it was comfortably in the hundreds.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for being proud of her banabilty.


----------



## Raeven

LOL!! Banned for NOT being proud of her bannability (a non-word which, in my opinion, you have egregiously misspelled... so banned for that, too!!)


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for her rampant bane-ness


----------



## Raeven

Excuse me... are you calling me banal?? Or the bane of your existence?? Either way, BANNED!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I called you a banneD ballerina . . .which is more worser . . .


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for badder grammar LOL


----------



## bajiay

You have even badderererer grammer than he!
BANNED!


----------



## Jim-mi

all mention of bladder grammer is baNNed


----------



## bajiay

think of running water.....
Banned for not changing your Depends Jim-mi!


----------



## Jim-mi

Rate of evaporation and odoriferousness govern when curmudgens get up the gumpshun to participate in a change ......
You are baNNed for thinking otherwise


----------



## Raeven

Banned for everything, ever.


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmmm, banned for everything is harsh. But oh well ban as you see fit. LOL


----------



## Jim-mi

If you are not as 'fit' and spry as I are . . . .then you are almost baNNed


----------



## kkbinco

Banned for the use of 2nd personal singular instead of 1st personal singular.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for not using 'plural'!


----------



## Jim-mi

well you is baNNed cause I are pluriaxial. . . . .so there


----------



## Raeven

Special one for you today. You know why.


----------



## Jim-mi

I haven't the foggiest idea who that person is or what he represents . . .?!?!


----------



## bajiay

I don't either but I ban you cuz you don't!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not drinking Dos Equis, which would explain the fellow who banned Jim-mi. Tsk.


----------



## Jim-mi

Not I gotta ask what the heck is dos equis . . ?!?!


----------



## Raeven

Oh, you poor, poor man. It's beer. Decent beer. Not the best, but far from the worst. I ban you for not knowing. Gently. I keep forgetting you don't drink. Which makes me want to unban you... but I won't.


----------



## Jim-mi

I am a rich man for not letting alcohol taint my existence...........
baNNed it you think otherwise.........


----------



## Raeven

I like a beer here and there, is all. I'll ban myself and just get it over with.


----------



## Jim-mi

You are baNNed to go sit in the corner . . . .with a glass of water . . . . . . . . LOL


----------



## Echoesechos

You are correct to ban and sit her in the corner with water. With the weather we're having she needs to regroup and enjoy her beer in the summer time.


----------



## Jim-mi

Echo is baNNed for interfering with Rea's time in the penalty box............


----------



## Echoesechos

PFFFHHHHTTTTT. Banned for helping a fellow dudette out. How cruel, you're banned for cruel and unjust banning. Sheesh all over a beer. Isn't beer meant to mend fences and make it all ok? Maybe because it's not closing time... I don't know, maybe a beer will help.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for all your frivolous hemming and hawing


----------



## Echoesechos

Dude, totes to you for noticing my frivality.. Banned for not appreciating my beer in the air and wide spacey grin. Ya wanna by my DD tonight?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not pwning Jim-mi teh not-n00b with some r0x0r 1337 goku skillz.


----------



## Echoesechos

That's because he was to busy twerking. Banned because pictures weren't shared. That's your job, you started this thread, implied responsibility.


----------



## Raeven

Stellar banning!!! Positively stellar!! I triple 'like' your post!! 

But I must ban you all the same... so BANNED, because I had trespassers and I'm still in a mood over it.


----------



## bajiay

Did you tell them they were BANNED from your property?!?


----------



## Echoesechos

LOL, that's a great point. But unfortunately a day late and a dollar short. So banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

Being a day late and a dollar short is just not kosher. . . . .baNNed


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh back from twerking Jim. Banned for not inviting us to watch.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh back from twerking Jim. Banned for not inviting us to watch.


----------



## bajiay

BANNED for double banning! You think you're special or something?!?!


----------



## Echoesechos

Yes I am. Banned for not already knowing that.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for conducting simulated banning exercises in contradiction to the Soft Fruit Diseases Act of 1876.


----------



## Echoesechos

Now now now, don't you be confusing the issues with a grab to change subjects. AS IF that fruit disease is more important than me. Banned for hurting my feelings and wanting to fruit shop talk instead of about me. Whack, and you could of had a V8 instead.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a fruit loop.


----------



## Jim-mi

At your tender age iffin you try to do a loop you will ban yourself . . . . .and you can call the ambulance on your own dime.............


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmm I could lend her Mr Lucky Charm but if'n she's turning circles than maybe not.. Jim you are banned for making her call her own ambulance. It's the least you can do since you forsaked US to go twerking.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for insinuating that I were **tererking** Being an upstanding gentleman leading a good life I haven't the foggiest what you young whippersnappers mean by twerking. 

Is ti fun to do . .?!?!


----------



## Echoesechos

Twerking = bending your knees and flopping your butt up and down, sometimes with music, sometimes without. Sounds fun huh? LOL sorry I will ban myself for that explanation.


----------



## summerdaze

Oh man, I come back, and you guys are off the chain again!! Can't take my eyes off this bunch for a second! You're ALL BAD.....now, drop and give me 20!!!!!! (AND you're banned)


----------



## Jim-mi

I'll see your 20 and raise you 30 . . . . . .If you don't . . . you is baNNed...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for timid poker playing.


----------



## Echoesechos

HA! Timid, I'll show you timid. Five card stud with one eyed jacks and dueces wild. Banned if you can't beat that.


----------



## Raeven

Well, you know what they say: A Smith & Wesson beats four aces. Or five, given your vulgar rules.  Either way, you lose. Banned!!


----------



## bajiay

banned for mentioning guns on a site like this! Don't you know that guns kill people!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for sticking your head in the sand........


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned, it's not safe to stick your head in the sand and shoot.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having any kind of fun when you should be working. Or I should be working. Or something. Someone should be working.


----------



## Jim-mi

The phrase "Or should be working" is hence forth baNNed


----------



## bajiay

Jim-mi.
You're banned for not bringing me ice cream...minus the sardines! 


(I was being sarcastic about the guns people!)


----------



## Jim-mi

bajiay . . .shame on you . . . . "being snarkcastic" was baNNed way back page 6.2
You should "no" better..........
I'm working on an iced cream delivery system.....with sardines


----------



## Raeven

Banned for walking the knife's edge in the Story thread. Isn't it enough that I already have ONE thread under mod review? 

And bajiay, specially banned for apologizing for sarcasm. If not in this thread... where?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for acting like you don't like living on the edge...of a forest


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not posting lately.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Hm. Can't fault that one. 
Banned for an attempt to make me feel guilty for having a life outside the 'net!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not elaborating.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not remembering you once banned me for being mysterious.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned for not knowing I would NEVER forget that!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for all this intellectual fluff


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned cuz you're jealous of fluffiness, intellectual or otherwise!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for eating all the elephants out of the animal crackers.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not knowing it's the giraffes that I consume the top most parts of...tsk tsk.


----------



## Jim-mi

I didn't do it . .Tommy did . . . . . . . . . . .BanneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for suspicion of conspiracy.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for spreading conspiracy rumors. Was that you peaking over my back fence taking pictures?


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for posing for pictures...well, it's... RUMORED that you did anyway!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed if you think I was naked . . on purpose . . for those pixs


----------



## summerdaze

So.....you were UN purposely neckid??? WITH a camera in your hand???? The plot thickens........and YOU are b-a-n-n-e-d, of course.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for taking your pictures nekkid. Ummm should I ask of who? Faint, smelling salts please. First someone in our ranks was twerking now this, what is the world coming to?


----------



## Raeven

Just...


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNNed for making me think that I gotta go spend $1.59 for the latest and greatest key punchski.........


----------



## bajiay

Naked pics? That's what I miss when I'm off of here for a few days!
They're in high demand now Jim-mi....$19.95, and if you buy one, you get a second for half off!
BANNED cuz you were thinking again! You know what happens when you do that!


----------



## Jim-mi

I told you too not let the cat out of the bag about my pix
You is baNNed


----------



## bajiay

Oh, sorry! Guess I won't tell you they're posted all over the net too! 
Banned for wearing those high heels!


----------



## summerdaze

I ban Jim-mi for being mean to cats. It's not nice to put cats in bags Jim-mi. 
Bajiay, I can find nothing to ban you for. You may pass.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for acting like this is real banning and that it therefore needs real reasons.


----------



## Jim-mi

Obfuscation will surely get you baNNed


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having narrowed-minded views on the use of language.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for inferring that I use a teleprompter


----------



## Echoesechos

Well if teleprompting works for the president surely it would work for you. Banned for your thought process that questions teleprompting and playing with fire.... One shouldn't do one without the other. Right? Right? Ummm knock, knock, anyone home?


----------



## Jim-mi

Comparing honest Abe (me) to the dictator will get you baNNed for three life times.. . . . .. .lol


----------



## Raeven

Banned for thinking there is a liberal conspiracy.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for thinking that just because I play knick knack patty whack I'm involved in the conspiracies. Liberals or virals. Snicker....


----------



## Jim-mi

I heard that offensive snarky snicker . . . . .you is baNNed
go to your room with out supper.........................


----------



## Raeven

Banned for too many reasons to state here.*

_*Reasons are available on request by sending a S.A.S.E. to me with a check for $1,000 to cover administrative costs._


----------



## Echoesechos

Go for it Jim, I'll contribute a buck two ninety eight towards you SASE... I swear it. BAnned because you thought of that money maker B4 me.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for crushing my dreams of wealth and power.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for separating banana slugs during mating season.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for implying that's a wrong thing. Slug sex is just gross.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for not knowing what happens to the poor widdle slugs (who are ambisexual) when attempt to separate them during mating... (when I'm bored, I read weird things on the 'net, lol!)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for knowing that, but not knowing who the muffin man is. Hint: He lives on Drury Lane.


----------



## Jim-mi

If the muffin man is a sexual activist who interferes with primate slug activities than he is baNNed and whistled out of the stadium................


----------



## summerdaze

You had the opportunity to change the subject, and instead, jumped full force, right into it, like a moth to a flickering light. You're banned Jim-mi, you know that, don't you?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not wondering more about "primate slug activities," which merited further inquiry. Though perhaps not further mental pictures.


----------



## summerdaze

Perhaps I wrote the book on slug "activities" missy, and after being the upmost authority on the subject, I can say with certainty that they're not worth investigating any further. So, you are banned for assuming that I have a closed mind on the subject, and inferring that I need to inquire further on said slugs, when in fact, I AM the slug authority (the upmost) and there is nothing else on the subject for me to learn. Oh...and the mental pictures were the best part. Ok, not really. (well, maybe) Nah.
So, nanny nanny boo boo!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not grasping that it was the PRIMATE part that troubled me most.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for not grasping the oblique ramifications of this subject...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for thinking I had any intention of ACTUALLY GRASPING any part of either of those subjects!! Yuck-poo!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned and I have no idea why. Primate grasping and slug sex, just blinked my mind completely out. Maybe next time, after I bleach my brain.


----------



## summerdaze

Hey Bleach Brain! You're banned for willy-nilly banning! Banning is serious business, business, business...........


----------



## Jim-mi

Brain bleaching was baNNed on page 73 post #3363


----------



## Echoesechos

Well heck, I'm always a day late and a dollar short on these things.. Jim you are banned because you didn't tell me that due to economic conditions that the light at the end of the tunnel has been shut off. Now I have a bump on my head along with an UN-necessary brain bleach. Not a good way to start my Saturday.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for accusing me for not replacing the candle before you tripped on your own shoe laces causing said reported brain bump which should be attended to by the nearest veterinarian ...........I think.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for implying Echoes is a barnyard animal.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well!!!! Banned. Is that what he said? Will have to read his posts closely from now on.


----------



## Jim-mi

Nit-picking inane veterinarian procedures is baNNed


----------



## Raeven

Banned because nobody else seems to have had the guts. What losers they all are... not even stooping to ban the loser above them.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for implying folks here are gutless, when they are really all holding their guts trying to avoid bleach, slug sex, grasping primates and vets all wrapped up in their minds at once. Probably the primary reason for that eclipse, come to think of it...


----------



## Raeven

Banned because something had to give.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned, for taking me away from the blood moon to ban you....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not howling.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed Raeven for causing it to snow so that I could not see the blood moon and forth with give an appropriate blood curdling banshee howl.........


----------



## bajiay

Banned for saying you need an excuse to howl at the moon when you do it anyway!


----------



## L.A.

Banned for having a name I don't how to pronounce,,,,,


----------



## Jim-mi

I have it on good authority that if you call her "Hey you" you will be more than baNNed


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned. That's miss hey you to you.


----------



## Jim-mi

Gee . . I go and get banneD for defending her . . . . . . .
thats a fine how-do-ya-do..........


----------



## bajiay

I'll un-ban you Jim-mi...just this once!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Iffin ya buy me a chocolate chip cookie I wont baN ya . . .?!?!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for trying to win the sympathy vote. 

I also note your glaring failure to mention the Banana (restrictions on use for purposes other than human consumption in public spaces) Order of 1973. And especially considering the page we're on. Tsk.


----------



## Jim-mi

Any tsk tsking is strickly banneD

How dare you mock my patented banana republic of simplistic peoples......


----------



## Raeven

Banned for probably not being the jolliest person on earth.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for thinking Jim is Santa Claus (the truly only jolliest man on Earth)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having a car that has troubles with corners.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Tommyice

It's late. I'm blonde. You need to explain that banning to me.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned because they don't always make sense.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for trying to confuse the blonde chick.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being the Bacon Queen.


----------



## Jim-mi

Ah but my MG will out corner your pile of chrome . . . .you is banneD.....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for attempted thread derailment.


----------



## bajiay

Banned cause you make me laugh and it's illegal on this serious thread.


Jim-mi is banned for thinking I could possibly BUY a chocolate chip cookie when I am perfectly capable of baking delicious ones and I won't charge extra for the package!


----------



## L.A.

Banned for saying you laughed when you just giggled a little,,,

Did you know, if you smile while baking a chocolate chip cookie,,,it will miraculously,,turn into the greatest cookie on earth,,, Oatmeal and raisin!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for getting my hopes up. I just tried what you said and it didn't work. It turned into a peanut butter cookie instead!


----------



## L.A.

Banned for changing the greatest cookie,,,,


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for challenging Raeven and for misleading us all. Mine turned into an Oreo. Had a hankering for the oatmeal raised cookie.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not banning bad banners that banned the unbanned under the banner of the Banana Republic. (I'm into bananas at the moment.)


----------



## L.A.

Banned for Banana Abuse !!

Not only that,,but stop tossing the peels in front of me as I walk,,,,:flame: :banana:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for thinking that I only ban people I don't like.


----------



## Jerry in MN

Hair-banned.


----------



## L.A.

Banned for thinking I'm capable of thinking,,,I think,,,uh,,,


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not refering back to page 21.57 paragraph 98, sub section E, regarding the idiotic idea of actually thinking aloud with out being too gritty .......


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you look naked without an avatar.


----------



## Echoesechos

He's auditioning for the tv show Naked and afraid. Naked avatars, hmmm think that show has been done. Banned Raeven for copyright infringement.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for calling me a copycat instead of unoriginal, which would have been much worse.


----------



## L.A.

Banned,,uh,,just cause I'm lonely,,and what to post something,,,,

:sing:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not assigning this very important thread the weight to which is entitled, and for using it for your own selfish purposes. Like it's just here to alleviate boredom or something. For shame.


----------



## Jim-mi

For not pontificating on the proper level . . .you is banneD


----------



## Raeven

I can pontificate in a more fatuous manner than you ever dreamed about.  And why am I always banning you, anyway? Banned!!


----------



## Jim-mi

My fastidiousness is totally to hard to fathom for most, lest the attempt to reverse ban


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh Jim Jim Jim. We understand your mind needs exercise everyday just as ones body does. But you is banned because you don't realize that just thinking about it Is exercise. Think jogging my man. Jogging, jogging, jogging, see there we just accomplished ten laps in the hamster cage. Exercise. YUP!

Oh and hey today is Saturday. See one more lap. We'll have you whipped into shape and not being so fastidious in no time.


----------



## Jim-mi

Because you made me tired from just thinking about the ramifications of ten + laps in the cage you is forthwith banneD..........


----------



## bajiay

No exercise allowed on this thread! Ya'll is banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

I shall exercise my rights to spoke the unspeakin lost language of the Mongolian monks, otherwise you is, my dear banneD


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for speaking Gobblityguk on Easter Sunday, and you're not even a Mongolian monk, so you gots no rights there, either!


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey, banned for eating the tail and ear off my chocolate bunny.


----------



## defenestrate

Banned for being a tree-loving hippy.


----------



## Echoesechos

HAHA, banned because youse is so far off... My momma said everything in moderation.


----------



## Jim-mi

"moderation" is a dirty word on dis here thread . . . . .Youse is banneD.....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not openly reveling in the joys and pleasures of unbridled excess. At least on Tuesdays.


----------



## Jim-mi

I seem to remember your explicitness about banninG Tuesdays back on page 19 . . . .

banneD for now speaking out of the other side of yer mouth . . . . . . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned for reminding me of a Pez dispenser.


----------



## arcticow

Bann-ed, for I am King of the World!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not choosing to come back regularly and making me sad.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for guilt tripping Arctic even though he deserves it. I think he's trippin' off all the Easter candy, so he's banned too! Hey! I got a two-fer!


----------



## Jim-mi

Too-fer's were banned in the original stupid rules....
You is banneD for not being strickly kosher


----------



## bajiay

Banned for not banning me when I did a two-fer a bit back there! Yeah!
(and it was about YOU!!) haha!

Good morning all!


----------



## Jim-mi

friendly "good mornings" are banneD . . I thought you knew that . . . . . . .??


----------



## Raeven

Banned for provoking me to reply.


----------



## arcticow

Yew are bannded... 'Cause I says so...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for smelling like peppermints.


----------



## Jim-mi

your smeller is banned . .thats sardines . . . . . . . . .lol


----------



## Echoesechos

Task, task, peppermint is mild... IT could be much worse. Banned for not making it chocolate mint at least.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being suggestive.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being too susceptible to suggestion!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for being a complainant......


----------



## summerdaze

Somethin' smells fishy in here. Oh, it's Jim-mi, who is now banned. Dude! Light some incense when you do that!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh Summer I think incense was banned back on post 525.c. Rumor was someone dressed in bell bottoms with long hair was caught crushing incense, mixing it with animal crackers and snorting behind the cow barn. Banned for not fact checking before you posted.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for inferring that I was wearing my purple bell bottoms . . . . . . .


----------



## arcticow

Banned fer HAVIN' purple bell bottoms!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for furtive riffling through my closet.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for thinkin' I riffle furtively... I'm an open riffler.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD cause you know darn well you got a pair of purple bell's in that closet...


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, cause a wolverine, has no jurisdiction in Ohio! Ha!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I found that wolverine in your pants!!! (While you were wearing them!!) :shocked:


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for reaching in my pants, grabbing wolverines!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because there are better places to store your wolverines.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, cause maybe it was wolverine habitat!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, how could you make me think about the implications of that?? Banned!!! Oh, sooooo banned!!!


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for attempting to ban the incorrigible!


----------



## Raeven

Banned. I can't find a reason this time, but just you wait.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, cause I have held you in such high regard, 'the voice of reason'*


----------



## Raeven

That was your first mistake. Banned.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for pulling a "flim/flam'


----------



## Raeven

Banned because it could have been worse... could have been a hurdy gurdy.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, cause it would have sounded more melodic*


----------



## Raeven

Banned while I wait for the One-After-Nine-Oh-Nine.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for not having enough zest for life . . but waiting for the down and dirty chocolate chip tart......


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not recognizing me. I AM the down and dirty chocolate chip tart.


----------



## Jim-mi

I recall that tarts were banneD on page 31 post 19,493....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for settling for Pop Tarts.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for using purple fingernail polish


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning me for something I already knew.


----------



## Jim-mi

I knew you knew but I knew I was in the dark about what you knew . . . .banneD
after I turned on my batman flashing light I knew you knew.....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for constructing an incomprehensibly long and overly-complicated sentence, indulging in excessive verbosity and blathering on and on and on, when economy of language would have more than adequately sufficed to make whatever obscure point you were attempting to make, on which I am still pondering in an idle fashion in the hope I may take your meaning and which, further, I find difficult to discern.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for composing a sentence with 67 words.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned for being neurotic enough to count how many words!! (Next time, I'll shoot for 100!!)


----------



## Echoesechos

The Dr is in, Dr Lucy that is. Only costs a nickel too. Knewrotic is a slight affliction. Banned for not paying your 5 cents.


----------



## Jim-mi

Because of all this pomposity I was forced to put on my muck boots and grab a shovel . . . . . . .baNNed . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not bringing skittles and beer. (And I know you don't drink beer, but that doesn't mean you can't bring it for the rest of us.)


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking I would contribute to the delectation of some goofy **adults** on a wacky inter net get together . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Echoesechos

Phew, glad I don't think as an adult.. udderwise I would be banned... Jim you are banned for using such big words...


----------



## arcticow

Thou art banned because groundhogs eat clover!!! (He said cryptically...)


----------



## Raeven

Banned because, myself excluded, most people would have to do a ten-year study to understand your meaning.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well my term paper was about groundhogs eating clover... Groundhog Freud stated that groundhogs suffer from self esteem issues. They have a deep DEEP admiration for honey bees. They have long watched and dreamed about Honey bees drinking pollen from clover thus making sweet clover honey. (Actually I think they want to fly but my study and short attention span couldn't find any supporting data on that thought) they crave that honey like ant eaters crave ants. Very in depth paper I wrote. Anyhoo...

Through their love of honey bees they have tried rather unsuccessfully to substitute that loss of reciprocal love by eating clover. 

Bloop! banned! snap! 

Passing grade thank you very much.


----------



## Jim-mi

You all is bannEd cause it is getting so deep in here that I am going to have to put on my hip boots just to stay unsoiled and pristine.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for disliking things that you find unpleasant.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned coz it's probably past your bedtime youngster!


----------



## 3ravens

Banned for enforcing arbitrary bedtimes.


----------



## summerdaze

Oh yeah, well it's probably past YOURS too, whipper-snapper!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for age-ism!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

bannEd for thinking that those of us with age are not on an intellectual level far and away head and shoulders above the wippersnappers.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Right uh huh sure, like they haven't gotten lost in a large parking lot before. Today I ban large parking lots.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for causing overcrowded small parking lots!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

bAnned for planting strawberrys in that old toilet bowl in your front yard.........


----------



## Raeven

Banned because now I know exactly where arcticow lives... I've driven past that house a hundred times!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because it's obvious why you've noticed the house, the flowers grow so profusely in that toilet.


----------



## Jim-mi

Anybody who takes offense at toilet bowel strawberrys is bAnned.............


----------



## arcticow

The older the porcelain, the sweeter the fruit... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for pulling a Descartes.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for using ancients' names that I have to look up.


----------



## Jim-mi

Tommyice you are baNned because of your short memory.
Of course Raeven is refer-ing to Descartes analytical geometry which was how the toilet bowl was able to be designed to reverently fit a platitude of different size bottoms.......


----------



## Echoesechos

Huh! I've always wanted to be revered by someone, didn't think it would ever be a toilet. Banned for not being able to do overs.


----------



## arcticow

Banned, for the great gray owl has caught his vole ( going cryptic again)!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for getting into the mushrooms. Again.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for mentioning fungus. Is it among us?


----------



## arcticow

Not now, thanks to Rae... Banned because I need ice cream!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Cow you are tripple bAnned for demanding I read that just before going to bed.....


shame shame shame . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## arcticow

They call me Ice Cream Junkie... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Ice cream junky with a toilet bowl of strawberrys . . . .Man youse is on the edge . .bAnned


----------



## Raeven

Banned, for managing to work scatalogical references into practically every discussion on this board.


----------



## Bret

Banned for not connecting scat, board and shingle.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for being poopie-heads!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for being scat-er-brained


----------



## Raeven

Banned for implying I can't keep track of... say.... has anyone seen my keys?


----------



## arcticow

Banned for leaving them in the front door lock... again!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Put your keys on your Harley belt chain and repent . . . .baNned


----------



## summerdaze

Try lookin' in the toilet planter of strawberries for em. Say...I'm in a pretty good mood, so I'm not gonna ban anyone tonight.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for refusal to ban!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for surreptitious cow-tipping. Don't give me that innocent look, mister. My infrared game cameras have the goods. For shame!


----------



## summerdaze

GASP! So! The rumors are TRUE! Ok, is he at LEAST tipping them 20% ? Oh wait....cameras? What?
Never mind, you're ALL banned!


----------



## arcticow

Gone way past cow-tipping... Not enough adrenalin rush. Into bull-tipping now... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

articow is bAnned cause he got tipped over by too much bull..........


----------



## Echoesechos

Jim you are banned because I thought it was just enough bull. But if he needs more adrenaline there are these drinks called red bull he can try.


----------



## arcticow

I'm 'fraid to fly...Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

If a TSA porn idiot groped me I would be BaNned from flying for a very long time.
and that TSA idiot would be in the horse-bittle or morgue .........

Sorry but the feelings are very intense on that subject..........


----------



## summerdaze

Ok, you don't drink, and you don't want to be groped....what fun ARE YOU??!!! Oh, I know!.......the kind that is BANNED.


----------



## Jim-mi

If we work out a mutual arrangement groping might be quiet pleasurable . . . . .
Just not by a TSA idiot . . . . . . . . 
better bAn myself for those thoughts . . . . . . .LOL


----------



## Raeven

Oh, fiddle-dee-dee. Banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

Dee Dee is a very nice person but she was BanneD on page 17


----------



## Raeven

Banned for thinking about fiddling Dee Dee. Where IS your mind tonight?? No, no -- it's a rhetorical question. PLEASE don't answer!!


----------



## arcticow

Bring in the usual suspects. Banned!!!


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for suspecting suspicious suspects


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me think of Ttthhhhhylvetthhter the Cat.


----------



## Jim-mi

But .. . . . . . . .fiddling Dee Dee . . . . . . . .I must respond . . . . . . . pretty please ??


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for just skating along the edge of the HT host content limits. Tsk Tsk Tsk


----------



## Raeven

Banned because banning right is wrong, or at least wrongish.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for not saying what should be done to them once rounded up. I say let's TICKLE THEM!! Oops, I ban myself for responding to AC's post, #2190 really, really late! BUT.......I STILL say that all troublemakers here (myself excluded, naturally,) SHOULD be held down and tickled until they cry for more......uh, ahem....MERCY! Until they cry for MERCY! Yeah, that's what I meant to say......


----------



## arcticow

The game is afoot... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! Tickle away for I'm non tickle ish... Banned for hinting otherwise. Or, maybe I'm excluded also. Hmmm there's a thought.


----------



## Jim-mi

excluded my eye . . . . . . .you is forthright banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because someone else was going to.


----------



## summerdaze

AC: A game is a game, and a foot is a foot, and therefore, a game cannot be a foot. So..banned!

ECHOES ECHOES ECHOES echoes echoes echoes: Think you might be excluded also? Nope, you're not! Dream on in Banned Land!

Jim-mi: You and you're excluded eye are both banned!

Raeven, :You heart wasn't in your banning. Think about this while you're being banned, (because you ARE, you know) I know you can come back with a PASSIONATE banning. I have faith in you.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for exceeding the bag limit on bans!!! Pay no attention to the little man behind the curtain...


----------



## Jim-mi

That man behind the curtain ain't so little . . . .baNned if you think otherwise.


----------



## arcticow

I do believe in spooks! I do, I do, I do!! Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Who's behind the curtain . . . . .

OH my its arcticow . . . . he are baNned


----------



## arcticow

There's no place like home...there's no place like home... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for filling your hot air balloon with methane.


----------



## Jim-mi

The old gray mare ain't what she use to be . . . . . . . . . .baNNed


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for denigrating gray, cuz you know most of here are, even if we color it


----------



## Raeven

Banned because only my hairdresser knows for sure!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for quoting commercial spiels that pre-date some of our regulars...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for lessening the doubts of my hairdresser.


----------



## arcticow

Let's talk a little treason... Banned!!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for putting me in yet another position to be threatened to be shot!


----------



## Jim-mi

After careful consideration by the broad of director's you are baNned because it is Monday....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being old fashioned.


----------



## Jim-mi

Old fashion is in . . . . . .Newbies are bAnned


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for having 'Nubbies'


----------



## Raeven




----------



## Jim-mi

baNned till you pound us out something meaningful


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for taking that tone with Raeven, Jim-mi.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well he is tone deaf after all... Banned for scolding him when he can't hear you. Haven't you noticed him walking around asking everyone "Can you hear me now"?


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for misquoting me 
The proper quote is more like "I can see clearly now"
thats after I take off my night cap in the morning........


----------



## Echoesechos

What you plan on holding up your dreams or sumthin? Banned for murading dreams that require authentic tools of the trade. Better be careful or your pillow will run away with the spoon.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for thinking that.
I have it on very good athority that my pillow has developed an extremely intimate relationship with my noggin


----------



## arcticow

"Shakin' the bush here, Boss"... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

bAnned for thinking you can shake your "bush" like Elvis


----------



## arcticow

Do. Not. Seek. The. Treasure! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned, although I'm not sure I feel good about banning someone who made me laugh out loud for reminding me of one of my all-time favorite films ever!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for eating the last of the gopher and not sharing!
AC is banned cause my VCR is broke and I can't watch that movie.


----------



## arcticow

Tomorrow is another day... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Make my day. Banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

I would be happy too . . . . . . . .except you is baNned


----------



## arcticow

I'm melting! Melting! Ohhh, my beautiful wickedness! Melting... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Slip sliding away . . . . . . . . .you is baNned


----------



## sustainabilly

You're banned....and your little dog too.


----------



## Jim-mi

Ah haa . . . . since I ain't got no dog in this race you is baNned


----------



## summerdaze

I don't think we're in Kansas anymore. You shouldn't ban little dogs...that's just mean. Unless they're yappy. And Jim-mi, you're banned for your own good. I don't..really know... what that means, but you're banned anyway.


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh Lordy summer! Banned for wishy-washy banning!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because tomorrow follows today. Who knew.


----------



## Jim-mi

Oh boy . . sounds like some here have been into the fermented 100 proof prune juice . . banNed


----------



## arcticow

Banned for insinuating we need prune juice!!!


----------



## Bret

It is not in my nature to ban. I have to make myself do it. Banned because my single off the shelf blocker made my eyes quit itching and made me ban for being juiced.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not putting your heart and soul into it!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for memorizing the "Rules and Etiquette Of Banning" manual.


----------



## Jim-mi

banNed for optional sanity


----------



## arcticow

Who said sanity was an option?!? Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I said sanity was an option . . . . .along with power windows, and power brakes . . you is banNed for not reckoning that fact


----------



## sustainabilly

What? No rally wheels, a hood scoop, and an 8-track player? Banned, Banned, Banned...tsk


----------



## Raeven

Banned for reminding me of my old Smokey and the Bandit Trans Am, circa 1977. Like this one:













Now I'm pining for my distant youth!! And it DID have an 8-track player in it!!! (Both the car AND my youth...)


----------



## summerdaze

That reminds me that I own a Plymouth Rally in an obnoxious color, and NOT one of THOSE, mean girl! (I've actually had 2 total strangers at 2 different times make fun of my car right in front of me!) 
I hate to do this, (not really) but you're banned for pouring salt in my wound. So there.


----------



## arcticow

I love the smell of napalm in the morning... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for purely specious reasons, but what can you do about it? Nothing! Nyeah!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for spontaneously spouting speciousness!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

All you who chose to pontificate are forthwith banNed............


----------



## arcticow

Heffalumps and woozles are very peculiar... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Huh? Banned for impersonating or impressioning as Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Raeven

Banning cannot be avoided in this instance. I know for a fact those are Pooh Bear references -- not Dr. Seuss. Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Jim-mi

Any reference to Dr.'s is verbotten


----------



## summerdaze

I don't like that word..verbotten. It is a word best forgotten. And now I must go to bed, while thoughts of banning Jim-mi dance in my head.


----------



## arcticow

When you hang a man, you better make sure he's dead... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

bannEd for making me think about all the idiots who are doing in this country who need to be hanged.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmmm nasty business hanging is. Banned because that shouldn't be a topic on mother's day. I read that on clause 415.78960 in the mother's day handbook under approved topics.

Edited to add. I know guys sometimes forget that handbook but it's very important. Just think of the confusion that poor guy near me and what he went through when he birthed his babies. One day his neighbors saw him as a guy then quickly he grew baby bumps. Confusing times my friends, confusing times.


----------



## summerdaze

^^^ So true that I can't even ban you. However, the 2 above you......SO banned!


----------



## arcticow

I know you are, so what am I?!? Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for discouraging user participation.


----------



## arcticow

I'm a Dapper Dan man... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Dan the man youse is bannEd . . . . . . just for the heck of it . . .no more, no less.


----------



## arcticow

Hobbitses is tricksy and false! Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

artic is bannEd for passing gas in church . . . . . . . . . .you cleaned out the whole pew. . . . . . lol


----------



## Raeven

Annedbay orfay anningbay omeonesay owhay endedhay eirthay ostpay ithway anhay LOLhay. <ileysmay acefay>


----------



## Jim-mi

bAnned for using the third world language that my sheltered living kept me from being exposed to......


----------



## arcticow

You've just been knocked down. Now it's up to you whether you stay down or get back up again... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

bannEd for thinking you can keep this old curmudgen down


----------



## summerdaze

Not sure what a curmudgeon is. Is that code for cranky old man? If so, you're banned. If not, you're STILL banned! Ha!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for obsessively happy banning. Curmudgeons strongly disapprove of happy banning.


----------



## Echoesechos

Curmudgeons usually aren't happy with anything, are they?... Banned for reminding me of my Great Aunt Bertha twice removed. Tried for thrice removed but I tripped over my feet instead.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for having feets so large that you tipped over thrice.......

when (if ) you see a curmudgen smile and laugh . .you know that YOU are in trouble....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not strapping in.


----------



## Echoesechos

They banned him for refusing to strap in but because he wouldn't wear the helmet. All because it didn't have the twirler on top. He wanted them to call him opey, spin the twirler right before he jumped off the platform. I heard them talking in the background that he was to high maintenance so they hid the twirled top hat. Opey just was too much.


----------



## Jim-mi

Echo's wild imagination is forthwith banNed from straying away from the cotton candy machine..


----------



## Raeven

Banned for getting too complicated.


----------



## Echoesechos

Now Reaven you are banned for banning Jim, just when he's getting warmed up.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me feel self-conscious about my posting habits, which will most likely prevent me from posting not only in this thread, but also any of the other threads because other forum members will think I'm only posting in those other threads to draw attention away from myself and the fact that according to you, I have spent too much time being active in this thread and am only now trying to give the appearance that I am active in other threads, and not just this one. I mean, look at my activity in the Story thread! That's... crazy!

Not being able to be active in ST anymore will probably mean I'll spend less time on the internet, which means I'll probably just curl up in my bed and listen to depressing music and stop bathing.

I'll start to smell so the Dachshund will move out, leaving me alone and depressed without anywhere to post, so years from now you see an article on the web about this mummified lonely woman who was found curled up dead in her bed, alone and forgotten.

Is that what you want for me?? Banned, I say!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh no no no missy. Stinky mummified remains are not allowed. Banned for making your doggie run away. Your part of Oregon has enough rain that you can just lay about in your yard to get clean. No excuses now, suck it up and rock on.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for bringing about Raeven's downward spiral, and for having no heart when she's obviously throwing out a cry for help. Help her help her help her Echoes echoes echoes........Do you have chocolate? That usually does it for me!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for a depressing rendition of When You Give A Mouse A Cookie!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I suggest we pass the collection plate so as to buy Raeven a pound of moldy chocolate . . . . this to help get her out of this spiritual funk.....

If you will unbaN me I will happily add my three cents.............


----------



## arcticow

Banned for misstating what kind of chocolate... I'm SURE you meant MOLDED chocolate!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Raeven is out side doing the barn yard shuffle. She will be banned twice if she doesn't get in here and claim that chocolate. I won't be held back for long. I'll bite those hollow ears very soon. Moldy, molded or not.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for even THINKING about biting those hollow ears of MY chocolate!!! Wicked thing!!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for walking away from the problem..........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for thinking I'm the girl.


----------



## Jim-mi

from the last pix i had the pleasure of seeing of you, you most certainly did not look like a dog . . quite the opposite . . . . . .you is banNed for fibbing......


----------



## Raeven

Banned for outing yourself as a Jessica Rabbit fan.


----------



## Jim-mi

Haven't the foggiest idea who jessica rabbit is . . .on the contrary, my Mossburg barks at every rabbit it can see.
Extreme apple tree damage from rabbits this past brutal winter.
You really struck a nerve on any rabbit reference . . . . you is bAnned


----------



## arcticow

Banned for shooting Roger Rabbit!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

roger and or jessica will all be eliminated . . . . .you is baNned


----------



## arcticow

Better take 'nother look at Jessica, dude... Banneded!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being 100% right.


----------



## Jim-mi

OK so I giggled jesrabit . . .WOW . . what moral decadence . . . . . . .
What a bunch of mindless dumb dumbs . . .

If you are proud to be "up" on that crap then you is baNned......


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making a shameless attempt to get serious on a silly -- but nonetheless exceedingly important -- thread. You're lucky we don't take your dentures and put you in a nursing home.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for threatening endangered curmudgeons with the N H words!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

If this is supposed to be a good humored, fun and games thread, I really fail to see why you felt it necessary to reference human trash in a post . . .?????

You bend the rules how ever you see fit . ??

You is banNed


----------



## bajiay

Jim-Mi ...you is banned just cuz I can!!!


----------



## arcticow

I do hereby ban thee for the duration of an hour's time, madame!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Ditto AC, ditto.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not even making an effort.


----------



## Echoesechos

Now I made an effort. You must have forgot it's short Sunday today. Banned for not already knowing that it's a state day. Every May 18th that falls on a Sunday is short Sunday. 

Now I'm late getting outside. See Raeven, that's why it's short Sunday. So much to do and so little time. I can feel my rabbit hole so slowly closing. I'm peddling my bicycle as fast as I can following the yellow brick road, with some broad yelling at me about as the world turns from the days of our lives about some little train singing "I think I can, I think I can". Me? I'm trying to stay alive, living in a modern world as a pioneer woman, dreaming about Alaska, the last frontier, but also worrying that those ice road truckers running over a survivor fan all the while singing with glee. I can just see it now at the end of the rainbow on the tonight show with a morning recap on the today show. Oh well, it's a good thing it's short Sunday. Right? Right Raeven? Umm hello you there Raeven? Knock, knock.....anyone? I'm lonely.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not questioning the motives of chickens.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for assuming that a chicken cares about motives... They're all emotion, as you well know!!!


----------



## Raeven

Oh!! How can you say such a thing??

Bawk-bawk-bawk-BANNED!!!


----------



## arcticow

Birds of a feather, and so on... Banned!!!


----------



## bajiay

Speaking of chickens, I saw a chicken wearing sunglasses yesterday! No kidding! 
Now I'm hungry...fried chicken sounds good! 

AC...aren't you part of this crazy flock?!? Banned...cuz you is and it can't be denied!


----------



## Jim-mi

bajiay is baNned for ingesting what ever strange substances that caused her to see chickens with sunglasses ...............

now go to bed and let it wear off..............

lol


----------



## arcticow

"Nevermore" quoth the raven... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

"Who" said the unbannEd owl . . . .??????????


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not being able to decipher my cryptic messages.


----------



## arcticow

The frog burps at midnite... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Louis Lane is pregnant .....baNned


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not getting the story rights to Louis Lane getting pregnant. I mean, if he managed to do that, it would be the story of the century!!


----------



## arcticow

" I never had sex with that woman!" Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

"I never inhaled" . . . . . . . . . . .bAnned


----------



## arcticow

Deep cleansing breath now... Bannnnnned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for all the panicked backpedaling. Sheesh.


----------



## Jim-mi

bAnned for not being aberrant


----------



## arcticow

"Abbie... Abbie... Abbie something or other..." Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Abbiegale is out to lunch. . . . .bannEd for disturbing him


----------



## summerdaze

I think ALL of yous is out to lunch! Now line up, and take your banning, and NO whimpering!


----------



## Twp.Tom

It's not lunch?, it's nearing breakfast?, Banned!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Just go ahead and try to baN me while I whimper and eat my can of sardines......

I dare ya............


----------



## Bret

Jim-mi said:


> Just go ahead and try to baN me while I whimper and eat my can of sardines......
> 
> I dare ya............


Banned because I just needed to recklessly ban.  Sardines are OK.


----------



## Echoesechos

YUCK! Banned cause sardines are not ok.... Heavens almost curddled my Sammie. Now smoked clams are yummy.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for unintelligible banning. Dagnabit!! I ban you! I ban you all to HECK!!![FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because madness takes it's toll. I don't have exact change either.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for wrongful use of an apostrophe. Madness takes ITS toll. Nothing makes me crazier!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' ' a dish full to calm yer nerves . . . . .banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not specifying a dish full of...???


----------



## summerdaze

I think it's a dish full of ice cream. Or maybe I just want a dish full of ice-cream. Banned for making me think of ice-cream.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because tis the season for strawberry shortcake. Yummmmmoooo. Had some the last two nights.


----------



## summerdaze

banned for being bragadocious! Where's OUR strawberry shortcake, missy?!


----------



## Jim-mi

Bragadocious went to the cellar to get some dill pickles to put on the ice cream . .banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a slave to trends.


----------



## Echoesechos

Trends, isn't fried pickles the newest. Had them they were ok. Banned because I'm tired, sunburned and half grumpy. In other words, JB (just because)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for identifying an absolutely awesome reason to ban.


----------



## arcticow

Henceforth, banned forthwith in perpetuity!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Your high-fa-luttin baN is banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for abuse of power. You bad, bad boy.


----------



## Bret

Banned for charging on-line with abuse of power.


----------



## Jim-mi

Your abuse of power is going to blow back in your face like a profusion of dandy line seeds........
there fore you is banneD


----------



## summerdaze

Hey! You keep that blow back talk to yourself Little Mister!


----------



## Echoesechos

Is this another way to say you'll huff and puff and blow her around? Banned for confusing little Bo Peeps and Red Riding Hoods stories all up. I'm not sure this will equals a good night time story


----------



## Jim-mi

Red Riding Hud was baNned in 1941...........
If your going to try to keep up with us prognosticators yous gots to does yer home werk.


----------



## summerdaze

And absolutely NO prognostification on this thread! Straighten up Jim-mi, or else you're gonna be banned. Nah....you're banned anyway.


----------



## Jim-mi

I will stand on all nine of my marbles and defend my prognostification to the very last strawberry............
So there fore you is baNned.........


----------



## Echoesechos

I'll see your nine marbles and raise you ten. Banned because I like playing poker with matchsticks not marbles. They roll around to much.


----------



## Jim-mi

You is bAnned cause I told you I only have nine...........shame on your bid . . . . . .


----------



## Echoesechos

I WIN.... Yipppe eee. Banned for not coming to the table with enough.


----------



## Jim-mi

winers are always bannED


----------



## Raeven

I'm a winer. Tonight it's a Davenport Pinot Noir from the Russian River. 2008. Banned for not appreciating the finer things!


----------



## Bret

Raeven said:


> I'm a winer. Tonight it's a Davenport Pinot Noir from the Russian River. 2008. Banned for not appreciating the finer things!


...for drinking out of the river.


----------



## Jim-mi

and calling it "the finer things" . . . . . . . .bannEd


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey Oregon river wine is fine. Banned I say for thinking udderwise.


----------



## Jim-mi

Ha . .my well water is udderly impeccable in the first order . . . .baNned for casting aspersions . . . . .


----------



## Echoesechos

Ya but Jim you think chocolate milk comes from Brown cows too. Banned for dwelling to far into your brain.


----------



## Jim-mi

Ha . . little does you know . . . I make choc milk by mixing milk from a black kow with a white kow . . . . baNned cause I had to reeducate you........


----------



## Echoesechos

Well sheesh someone has to. You say that likes it a hardship. Banned for hurting my feelings. SSSSNNNnnniiiiiF!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for being a snot nose. Jim-mi, you're banned to for MAKING her a snot nose! You kids!


----------



## Jim-mi

Yous is banNed for making me laugh so loud I woke the mice.........


----------



## summerdaze

Shhhhh...I'm typing this really softly, so as not to wake up any other rodents you might have at your place Jim-mi. Oh, and you're banned for not having a cat. Shhhhh.....


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned, all you had to do is ask, I could have leased you a kitty. Then you could of released it to Jim.


----------



## Jim-mi

Hey Oggie . . where is you . . I need some help . . someone's are trying to sic a cat on me.
Yous all are bannEd for those nasty thoughts..........


----------



## Bret

I have outwitted, outplayed and outlasted all of the banners. It is not sweet. He who banns last is left with his nasty thoughts.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for featuring in disturbing dreams.


----------



## arcticow

Winter IS coming... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for accepting defeat.


----------



## Echoesechos

Defeet, is just an excuse to buy shoes. Banned, summer is for bare feet.


----------



## arcticow

Bare feet can't outrun bear feet... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Bar feet can't run neither . . . . . . bannEd


----------



## Echoesechos

Well I'm running on my bare feet faster than the bear to the bar. Banned if you can't run faster than the bear. I'm selling front row seats. Any takers?


----------



## Jim-mi

Well I's got my Snickers ready to snicker when de bear bears yer butt.
Then's when I will say you is bearly banneD.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh a snickers picker 
I'll swap my skor
To the man next door
Because his hair is thicker
I'll teach your bear
To throw dirt and duff
Like my Smokey Bear
AND that is enough
Because we all need to remember
Only you can prevent wildfires.
Good heavens now I can't remember 
Why I should ban you
But banned you are
Until September...


Phewwwwww....


----------



## Raeven

Have you been rummaging through Deepak Chopra's underwear drawer? Good grief! Banned!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I think her bottle of cod liver oil fermented . . . .bAnned


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh lovely, fermented underwear. You both are banned, I'm trying to go to sleep. Now my sheep are frolicking in the tulips with questionable underwear on sipping cod liver oil. No numbers for my sheep.


----------



## Jim-mi

If you wernt baNned I would tell you the answer to your problem would be to go jog a 1/2 mile . . . . naked . . . .the effect is even better when all the rosters start crowin at you..............


----------



## Echoesechos

Have you ever seen large breasted women jogging? So now nekkid jogging just ain't happening. Banned for encouraging, suggesting, recommending, thinking it might help, even if nekkid roosters start crowing.

Edited to smooth out my answer and because I had the extra thought.


----------



## Jim-mi

Since nekid jogging is not to your liking, I am how willing to share with you some of my stash of Hadacol . . . . .for a price of course.
It will cure your insomnia and frolicking sheep and you wont have to be bannEd.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for failing to ban and for showing mercy in a game that is clearly supposed to be cut-throat all the way.


----------



## summerdaze

I can find no fault with this Raeven, so you are NOT banned. Oh what the heck am I TALKING about?!! You ARE banned for all that violent talk!! Whew! That was a close one.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not supporting a clean shot to take down radicalism. You radical.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## summerdaze

You're right...I AM rad! Like, TOTALLY! Banned for...uh, being....jealous! Yes! THAT'S it!


----------



## Raeven

<Hanging head...> It's true. Every day, I think to myself, how I wish everyone regarded me as more of a radical. Banned for spite.


----------



## Bret

Banned for being a free radical.


----------



## Jim-mi

bannEd for not taking your cod liver oil on a predictable time frame.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for use of bad language. Cod liver oil, indeed! Do you kiss your sister with that mouth!?


----------



## arcticow

Banned for dissing all those valiant cod who died to provide old cranks with their oil!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

bannEd for bad mouthing the elixir of life..............


----------



## summerdaze

"Elixir of life"???! Ewww! Anyone who swills THAT stuff IS the bad mouth! BANNED fishbreath!


----------



## Jim-mi

bannED for not knowing what repels mosquito's . . . . . . . . . . . . . .lol


----------



## arcticow

Banned for attracting bears!!!


----------



## Bret

Banned for laughing at someone"s lack of knowledge.

Edited. Ok...I was on the wrong page.


----------



## Jim-mi

knowledge was bannEd on page 32.75


----------



## Bret

Banned for confusing me with facts.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having a distorted self image.


----------



## Echoesechos

RAEVEN, you are banned for not being sweet and welcoming to fresh blood, or uh, umm, well I meant newcomers-ish....

Welcome to this fine establishment Bret. Youse is so very welcome. Come on back now ya hear? I said ya hear! Well, not a good way to start there Bret, ignoring one's welcome.

Carry on Raeven. Peace out.

One other thing, it's kinda hidden in the rules. Don't feed the bears. Believe me you don't wanna feed em either.


----------



## Jim-mi

I thought bear butt bears were bannEd


----------



## Echoesechos

Jim, Jim, Jim.... Bear butt bears aren't banned, bare butt bears are.. You are banned until you pass the bear and butt test.


----------



## summerdaze

BREATHING on 'em after you've had a good belt of Cod Liver Oil??? I don't know about you Jim-mi, and since I don't know, you're banned.


----------



## arcticow

We're not in Kansas anymore, Toto... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

You just look around ya and see all this cornie . . . . and you will know that we is in Kansas . . . . . . shame on you bannEd


----------



## arcticow

It's always winter, and never Christmas... Banned!!!


----------



## summerdaze

BANNED for bringing up winter AND Christmas while we're in the month of June. That's just WRONG.


----------



## arcticow

Be always sure you are right, and then go ahead... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

You is bannEd for even mentioning winter in the middle of June .. . . . . .
Shame . . .No supper for you tonight . . . . . .


----------



## arcticow

Donuts and cold milk rule... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned! Unless it's chocolate milk.... Then it's game on.


----------



## arcticow

Blecccch... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

What ever blecccccccch are . . it are banneD


----------



## arcticow

What about second breakfast? They know about second breakfast, don't they??? Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned! Calling brunch a second breakfast. Sheesh, first dissing chocolate milk now this.. Oh!


----------



## arcticow

Munch a buncha Frito's Corn Chips... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Betcha can't eat just one . . . . . . . .that are bAnned


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for eating one. He was such a nice bloke. Always a leader and in front of two.


----------



## summerdaze

Uh huh....ya'll been samplin' the mushrooms again, haven't you!? BANNED, the LOT of ya!


----------



## Echoesechos

Well noooooo, not really fond of fungus. You are banned for encouraging partaking of the neighborhood fungaliciousness.


----------



## Raeven

Oh, my gosh -- banned for not appreciating the largesse of the neighborhood fungaliciousness! And for making up words like fungaliciousness!


----------



## summerdaze

I think she should get style points for her creativeness. Even though I don't actually BELIEVE in fungaliciousness. (toadstools...blech!) The fungus among us should be banned, and so are you! Just cuzz, hehe.


----------



## Jim-mi

I just got off the phone with my long time friend Webster , and he assured me that . fungaliciousness is a very prim and proper derivation of the word dingbat. And that it may be used when ever deemed un appropriate ..............

So those of youse who think it ain't appropriate . . banneD.


----------



## Bret

Banned for being prim and proper. It feels good to let my passive aggressive out here now and again.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for accidentally shredding the schematics for a working model of a shark with a functional laser beam on its head.


----------



## Laura

Oh my! Banned for offending my self-centered sensitivities with creative word pictures beyond my intellectual grasp!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for pretending false modesty.


----------



## Jim-mi

intellectual groping was banneD back on page 7.46


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not having a bacon sammich as awesome as the one I'm eating right now!!


----------



## Laura

Raeven said:


> Banned for not having a bacon sammich as awesome as the one I'm eating right now!!


Banned for offending starving fat cells. Does your sammich have vine ripened tomato and thin sliced sweet onion?


----------



## Raeven

Oh! OH!!! Noooooooooooo!!! You CANNOT ruin a bacon sammich with onion!!! BANNED!!! <faint> (But yes, the vine ripened tomatoes are a necessity. They're not from my garden yet, though.)


----------



## Laura

Banned for not appreciating the qualities thin slices of Spanish Reds and Walla Walla Sweets have with bacon and tomato.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because it's ok to pick nits, but that does not mean that people won't be banned for doing so. Perfectly good and lawful actions can lead to bans, because banning is wonderfully arbitrary and capricious.


----------



## Laura

Raeven said:


> Banned because it's ok to pick nits, but that does not mean that people won't be banned for doing so. Perfectly good and lawful actions can lead to bans, because banning is wonderfully arbitrary and capricious.


Banned because you made me feel bad by using big words, and because I'm eating a vegetarian sammich on gluten-free bread. I'll go to town with onion breath instead of bacon breath.


----------



## Raeven

I know which one of us will get more kisses today. Banned!!


----------



## Bret

Raeven said:


> I know which one of us will get more kisses today. Banned!!


Banned if you tell and have ever scorched bacon intended for a BLT.


----------



## Bret

double banned


----------



## Echoesechos

AND it will be me... just sayin. So banned because IT'S all about me. The queen has spoken. Bacon good, maters meh.... leftover sketti for me. So cooked matters r good.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for improper englist......

It should be "The queen are spoken"


----------



## arcticow

More correctly, we have spoken... The Royal "we", of course... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Being proper is banneD


----------



## Bret

Banned for using the Queens English.


----------



## Jim-mi

The "english" of my basic training first sargent many many many many moons ago would put you all to shame. . . . . . . banneD


----------



## arcticow

Banned for shaming perfectly nice, innocent, little sweet peeled such as we are!!!


----------



## Raeven

Oh, my stars! My sensibilities are offended, and you've given me the vapors!! Banned!!


----------



## Jim-mi

"Sensibilities" were banneD by shrek..........


----------



## Echoesechos

You left out the ban on the vapors. Horrid little buggers they are too. Banned for forgetfulness.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for helping Jim-mi. That's like passing him an ace of spades with your toes while you're playing Texas Hold' em!!! Not cool!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

But fun. RAEVEN I'm going to have to ban you, I don't cheat. I just help.


----------



## arcticow

Snakes! Why is it always snakes! Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh! Banned! Snakes creep me out. Why would you bring those horrid things into the convo?


----------



## Raeven

Heh, heh, heh.












I know, I know. I'm banned. :ashamed:


----------



## Echoesechos

raeven said:


> heh, heh, heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know, i know. I'm banned. :ashamed:



x 20... Yuck!


----------



## Jim-mi

Oh for pitty snakes Echo . . . squeamishness will only get you banneD


----------



## arcticow

Whatever suits you just tickles me plumb to death... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Tickling a Cow is not such a good idea. . . . banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Jim-mi said:


> Oh for pitty snakes Echo . . . squeamishness will only get you banneD


Ok banned I am. I had dreams last night where she was canning snake mouth potions. Not my favorite potions to say the least. That picture was wicked. LOL


----------



## Jim-mi

since you feel so violenty about that pix all you have to do is tell shrek and he will baN it . .lol


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh no no no. I could look in the newspaper and see one of those slimy suckers and have oh what do you call those skin bumps???? So if Raeven starts talking snake mouth potions, she will be banned. You are banned now for telling me to do something. I forget what. LOL


----------



## Jim-mi

I wont tell you to go to bed --without--your cookies and milk . . . . cause you is banneD...


----------



## arcticow

Talking snake mouth potions... Sounds like a Parselmouth... Shades of Harry Potter! Bannnnnnned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned because you might be right. Might.


----------



## arcticow

I am the Ghost of Christmas Present... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmm do I need a reason to ban you? Nope you is banned. But I still want my present.


----------



## Jim-mi

Iffin yous is gonna stomp yer feets than yous ain't gonna get no present . . . banneD


----------



## arcticow

Please, sir... I want some more... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned. You can't control everything. Your hair was put on your head to remind you of this.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for insinuating I still have hair!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

a hair-less cow are banneD . . . . . . . . . . lol


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmmm a hairless cow. Are they similar to those funky hairless cats? Banned for not providing more details. It's all in the details....


----------



## arcticow

I do still have hair, but insinuations are banned many pages ago... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned, because you know sooner or later all of us quote our mothers....


----------



## Jim-mi

If you quote your mother(Annie Oakley) you will be banneD for almost ever.


----------



## arcticow

Because I am self-appointed Great Know-It-All, you may consider yourself banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because that's how we do things 'round here.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not following the yellow brick road.


----------



## Jim-mi

You are banneD cause you know darn well I tried to follow the yellow brick and got way layed by a fair haired harlot . . . . . .


----------



## Fowler

Jim-mi said:


> You are banneD cause you know darn well I tried to follow the yellow brick and got way layed by a fair haired harlot . . . . . .


Banned for calling me a harlot...LOL


----------



## Laura

Fowler said:


> Banned for calling me a harlot...LOL


Banned for thinking he was talking about YOU!


----------



## Bret

Banned for shouting sensitive subject matter.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for all manner of low and common discourse, as well as immodest comportment, ye people!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking my pristine comportment is lesser than your fermented cottage cheese....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for a non-sequitur ban. I don't even want to think about what you were trying to say there!


----------



## Fowler

Laura said:


> Banned for thinking he was talking about YOU!


:catfight: Banned for thinking you"re the only harlot....LOL


----------



## Raeven

Ahem. Banned for not adhering to the very strict and important rule to ban the loser ABOVE you. :nono:


----------



## Echoesechos

Harlots are better than bar flys fer sure. Banned for being the only harlot in red nail polish.


----------



## Laura

Banned for being so judgmental toward loose women.


----------



## Bret

Banned for not saying Harlot O'scarea.


----------



## Jim-mi

Harlot O'scarea was banneD by the feds and is serving 5 to 10 for bra lifting.....


----------



## Raeven

Banned because most brains have a mind of their own.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because I considered that, which hurt my brain!!!


----------



## 1stTexan

Banned for having too much time on your hands...


----------



## Jim-mi

Texan's are banneD for not washing their hands . . . . . . . .shame


----------



## Bret

Banned for washing your hands of Texans...for any reason...and for wearing too many watches.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for watching hand washers' watches!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because there is always a good reason for banning. And who needs a GOOD reason, anyway??


----------



## Jim-mi

you are banneD for even thinking that you have negative proof that any such happening ever happened outside of Detroit...........


----------



## Bret

Banned for making me think that for a moment that I was reading Mark Twain.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for mentioning Mark Twain when in fact you were thinking of Shania Twain.....


----------



## Bret

Echoesechos said:


> Banned for mentioning Mark Twain when in fact you were thinking of Shania Twain.....









Banned for distortion...with reverberation.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ok. Banned. Snicker, snicker......


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for mentioning Snicker bars....


----------



## Bret

Jim-mi said:


> banneD for mentioning Snicker bars....


...for Snickers Bars not frozen.


----------



## arcticow

Paydays are better than Snickers... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I baN your opinion . . . Mounds are more better'er


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned! Because sometimes you feel like a nut, mounds don't.... Almond Joy baby..... Actually any one them are great.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for excluding Peanut Patties!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for assuming I've heard of peanut patties, which I haven't.


----------



## Jim-mi

Cow pies I have heard of and stepped into . . . . Are they similar to peanut patties .???
banneD for making me want a good old mushy cow pie . . . . . . . .


----------



## Echoesechos

Cow Pies!!!??? Really? That's what you want or miss? Jim you are banned for having a cow pattie fixation.


Still don't know what a peanut patty is. Cow who's eating corn? I know gross....


----------



## Laura

Banned for grossing me out. and because you're not Raeven above me and I'm craving bacon and tomatoes again.


----------



## arcticow

Pralines, molasses lace cookies, and sassafras drops... Banned!!!


----------



## Laura

Banned for not offering me chocolate.


----------



## Jim-mi

We all know that chocolate makes Laura sweet and mellow and we can't have that .banneD . . . . .lol


----------



## Laura

Banned for making me laugh out loud!


----------



## Jim-mi

First it is chocolate now it is laughing . . . You should know by now that these are very baN-able offense's ...........


----------



## Echoesechos

Everything is ban-able here Jim. You know that right? Jim? Jim? Knock Knock.... Woo Hoo Jim... Waving hap hazardardly here.... JIMBO! Where are you.....? Banned for ignoring me Jim... Shessh you can tell it's a Monday.


----------



## Jim-mi

Echo you is banneD cause my ice cream cone was dripping all over by the time you handed it to me . . . . . . . .shame


----------



## Echoesechos

Fine! I'm banning you because I was just trying to help. Give me those squiggly eyed looks mister, just cause I licked your ice cream. I thought we were friends.


----------



## Jim-mi

How can we possibly be friends when you ate half the ice cream off My cone . .banneD.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well at least I was half way over my cold. Banned for not sharing nicely.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being charmingly witty.


----------



## Jim-mi

witty attitudes are strickly banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Well shucks folks ya don't have a lot of choices hear. You are banned for encouraging me to let loose with my ahhh "inner woman". She not so nice.


----------



## Jim-mi

Badges . . Who needs stinkin badges . .???

I un baN this line . . . .

you will be banneD iffin ya guess what it is from..........


----------



## Echoesechos

Humphrey Bogart, Sierra Madre ???, spelling is wrong I think... So am I unbanned? Huh, huh?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for your stubby toes.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for humiliating obvious half-Hobbits!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

And humiliated half hobbits find it very hard to play this little pig went to market. Banned, for bringing up that they have odd toes and not even. Math just isn't the same.


----------



## arcticow

Three is the number thou shalt count, not two nor four, and five is right out... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

See!!!! I told you, it messes the count. Oh well maybe five is right. Although not sure about half Wittted hobbits. Banned because they told me Bubba' s got shrimp.


----------



## Jim-mi

If you question Gump you is bannEd


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for thinking I would do anything to Gump. But Captain Ron now that's a hole nuther story.


----------



## Jim-mi

If you do not back Forest for president you are banneD.......


----------



## arcticow

Banned for promoting people of this timbre for office!!!


----------



## Fowler

BaNNed...for using a word I had to look up!!...lol!!


----------



## Jim-mi

You is banneD for looking up . . . . . . . . yer suppose to look down when royalty is present.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! I've not noticed you looking up when l' m present. Actually what I've seen is eye rolling. Hey! You are banned for not bowing and scraping for me.... why don't anyone respect me?


----------



## Jim-mi

You is banneD for attempting to looks me in da eye..........bow ye head in supplication . . . lol


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh sorry, didn't know you were so short I'd have to bow to meet your eyes. I'll ban myself for not realizing.  oh no I won't. You almost got me there. Forgot for a second I'm royalty. You is banned for your mind craftiness.


----------



## Jim-mi

Haaa. . . .professing to be royalty . . . haaa . . . .You is just a spoiled brat who are banneD


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! Banned. Like I haven't heard that before.


----------



## summerdaze

Yes, yes, you're both princes and princesses. Feel better? Good...coz now you are BANNED princess and princesses. The closest you two come to royalty is maybe being a ROYAL pain.. in...the........(takes a big breath) Ah..it's GOOD to be back!


----------



## Jim-mi

Summer you is banneD for questioning my wholesum royal linkage.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah what Jim said, x two. You is banned. Spoken in my lofty high brow voice. So you gotta listen to me, Jim - up to you if you listen to him or not. Personally I worry about his side of the royalty. I think his linkage is kinda cracked.


And just where is Ms Raeven, she started these posts and now she is AWOL.


----------



## summerdaze

Jimi, can you provide papers that prove you're an uppidy up? Thought not. Banned.

Echoes..."times two"?! You hurt my widdle feelwings, so go join Jimi on the banned wagon!! Hmph!


----------



## Jim-mi

I'll have you know that my linkage is garun-teeed for life . . never to need lubrication... So you is banneD for questioning my audacity.....


----------



## summerdaze

I think you might be MISSING a link there Jim-mi! And I would never question your audacity....your authenticity maybe....... U banned!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh no no no, Jim is his authentic self. Hence the slop in the linkage. Oops did I say that. BUT youse picking on him so you is banned. Only pRincess Echo can pick on him. By tomorrow I think I will be Queen Echo but maybe not. I'm still trying it on.


----------



## summerdaze

Ok, you score brownie points for sticking up for him, but you're banned for not letting him fight his own battles. Queen Echo sounds good. So does President Summer.


----------



## Jim-mi

little birdie tells me that I am being pro/demotted to the queens court jester position .
this will mean a considerable advancement in my pay grade status . . . you is banneD iffin you try to block my time machine........


----------



## Echoesechos

Now who has been telling tales? Usually demotions don't equal pay raises. What government you working for anyhoo? Banned for raising a ruckus about your position.


----------



## summerdaze

Fer REAL! I cant even ban you for that observation....well, MAYBE I can......yeah, turns out I CAN! 
**BANNED**


----------



## Jim-mi

How dare you baN queenie Echo.............you deserve to have yer knuckles slapped with a ruler.............


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for thinking small, a yard stick would have more impact. She'd like the ruler to much. Just sayin. Also a yard stick it wouldn't be so easy to reach out and touch you afterwards. Run Jim, run!


----------



## summerdaze

"A yard stick would have more impact?!" WOW. And Jim-mi wants to slap my knuckles?! You guys have gotten really mean since I left! Since you two have gotten all snarly-fied up in here, I think you should consider some anger management counseling or something.....I'll just go ahead and ban you while you think it over.........


----------



## Echoesechos

You're right, I'm sorry Jim has been bad. Very bad, I'm sure it's the heat. I will ban him until he thinks of something else. Forgive me Princess Summer.


----------



## Jim-mi

It ain't the heat . . it has been cold here . . . 

You got that right . . When I'm bad. . I'm really good . . . just ask my harem . . .

banneD for not knowing............


----------



## summerdaze

That SO DID NOT sound like an apology for being mean! Nice of your friend Echo to throw you under the bus like that! Her being squeaky clean and all.... I don't know about you two! And until I do, you're both banned! So there.


----------



## Jim-mi

Iffin yer gonna have a kissy fit we'll just baN ya...............


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah what Jim said. See I can be quite agreeable.


----------



## Jim-mi

The queenie will be banneD every time she ain't agreeable to the strawberry loving peons.


----------



## Echoesechos

Those darn peons anyhoo. I ban them because I like strawberry bannana today.


----------



## summerdaze

You two are tag teamin' me! I see how it is! Well. tag, YOU"RE it!!!! Whadaya think of THAT?! And Jimi, it's been quite a while since I had a KISSY fit, but the idea is not all that unappealing. Just sayin'.....


----------



## Raeven

Honestly. Go away for a few days and the place turns into a Summer (har!) Camp for the Permanently Bewildered!!

Banned, as there are no rules without exception. Except this one.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Whats wrong with being permanently bewildered*-I am sorry I don't understand?- Bammed!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for excessive militarism and provocation, and for having a rather stubby cannon.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am really sad now cause You said I'm stubby:Bawling: Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Awwww.... 

Banned because I totally deserved it, but you can't prove it. Or CAN you?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned!, I could prove it with a stubby photo!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for reminding me of Anthony Wiener.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Whats wrong with weiner's? (bewildered?) Banned!!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for weird sexual fetishes.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hey now* there could be children viewing? Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not having a copy of Schrodinger's dictionary. It became a word when you looked at it.


----------



## Twp.Tom

But I don't need a copy, I have a library card? Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh no no no education is going on. Jimbo you've lost control here. Raeven you're banned for leaving us alone for soooo long. I think Jim sent out a rescue squad for you.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not being aware of the conspiracy.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Echo*, Jimi can't save us now-he's not here! Banned!
You too Rae!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for an inflated sense of bannery self importance.


----------



## Jim-mi

I daintly remain a big kid and I are not happy viewing weiners weiner along side a bowl of strawberrys . . . .weiners are banneD


----------



## Raeven

Banned for cowardice in the face of danger. It's just a wiener!! Dubious food products made with questionable parts of a pig scare you??


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned! Where's the beef?


----------



## summerdaze

Echoesechos said:


> Banned! Where's the beef?


That's what I want to know! Some of us are still waitin' on that KISSY fit! :kissy:


----------



## Jim-mi

Well OK . . meet ya down at Misty's cafe and we will peruse the problem.
Iffin ya ain't there by 0600 then you is banneD.................


----------



## arcticow

Double, double, toil and trouble... Out of which, none of you can stay... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Sorry I won't be there, I'm a working girl. NO! Not that kind of working girl. Sheesh people. Banned for calling me trouble, that's miss trouble to you.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for scientific purposes. I'm studying the migratory patterns of characters between other forums and ST. That's what you get for being Miss Trouble.


----------



## Jim-mi

Nothing you say or do will have any impact on misS troublE's migratory flight recorder . . so you is benneD..


----------



## summerdaze

"You is BENNED"?? YOU"RE banned coz that ain't good English, boy!


----------



## Jim-mi

That ain't fair . . a gremlin transposed the a and e keys . . . It ain't my fault.


----------



## Raeven

I thought you were asking me to bend or bite me!! Banned for asking if you could bite me and then not biting me!


----------



## Jim-mi

This is getting a wee bit heavy for this big kid . . . . Think I'll go polish my clogs....


----------



## Echoesechos

Clogs? Umm ok big guy. LOL you will be banned if there isn't any show and tell.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for footwear fixation!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Yeah, ok, you all are thinking Dutch shoes, and Jim-mi's probably thinkin' TOILET CLOGS. And I don't wanna see none of that, thank you, although he can polish whatever he likes......man, this conversation went in the toilet right quick, didn't it?!


----------



## Jim-mi

It is Min-Wax Old English Dark Walnut that I use on my clogs. That is my secret for walking on water........
You all is banneD for reading this.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmmmm banned. Grand delusions is why. Sheesh walking on water. Kingly aspirations are one thing but this, nope.


----------



## arcticow

Y'all be banned cawz I done got tired uv lissnin to fussy-taled foke blowin smoke up my briches laigs!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because no one will be safe with you when the aliens come.


----------



## Jim-mi

I has already banned the aliens . . . . . .I told them to go fly a kite the last time they was here ...........


----------



## Echoesechos

Their kite won't land here, my tin foil hat repels them. BUT you are banned my friend for sending raccoons here. Tin foil doesn't scare them . Thanks


----------



## arcticow

Hit don't matter whether y'all ware tinfoil er not... Aleens ken tell whur you at... Haint non uv em ain't got a nose lak a hound... Band!!!


----------



## iti_oj

Jim-mi said:


> Summer you is banneD for questioning my wholesum royal linkage.........


You are banned for banning some one for having intellectual integrity and questioning something.


----------



## summerdaze

That's tellin' him, iti!!!! Wearing a cardboard crown from Burger Kind does NOT make Jimi ROYALITY!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey now! It's better than pretending to be Jack in the box. Banned for bursting his royalty bubble.


----------



## Jim-mi

I have an over abundance of Don Hoe's tiny bubbles . . . . .
You is banneD iffin you think you can burst them all . . . . . . . . . . lol


----------



## Echoesechos

Tiny bubbles wasn't that ? Williams? Don Hoe my mother liked that show. I never liked the ho shows. Banned for thinking those bubbles are the same as sucking helium.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because your milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned!, I could teach You, but I'd have to charge!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for underestimating the difficulty.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for ultimate, supreme, superlative, intense hard-headed-osity!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Hard-headed-osity. That's good word. I will remember that. Banned though because you waited so long to edumacate me.


----------



## arcticow

Lost causes are my stock in trade... Banned!!!


----------



## summerdaze

So you're calling Miss Echo a lost cause?? Big Meanie. Just wait till I tell Miss Lesley 'bout this here! You're banned. Not that I think it will do any good. Maybe you should go sit in the corner too, while you're banned. Just sayin..


----------



## arcticow

Banned fer thinkin' I'm mean... Or would stay in the corner !!!


----------



## Jim-mi

summer you is banneD for interfering with the cow trying to be pompous........


----------



## arcticow

That's right!! Sorry , Jim, but banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

Here I am trying to be nice, feeding the cow some hay, and I gets banneD
I am udder-ly disappointed .........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for bloviating.


----------



## Echoesechos

Huh? Sister you are banned for using words such as that.


----------



## Jim-mi

Don't blame her . . .she is just posturing for a higher rank on the food chain.
Some words have an udderly different meaning than what Mr. Webster sayith...


----------



## summerdaze

arcticow said:


> Banned fer thinkin' I'm mean... Or would stay in the corner !!!


Well, I think your a tad mean today, and I am UNANIMOUS in that! :whistlin: Yeah, you probably WOULDN'T stay in the corner. :grit: (mean people don't)


----------



## summerdaze

Jim-mi said:


> summer you is banneD for interfering with the cow trying to be pompous........


He's TRYING to be pompous? Well, if he hasn't perfected it by now, I don't think he's gonna. Besides, I don't think he needs your help Jim-mi. Quit "cowtowing" to AC!


----------



## summerdaze

Raeven said:


> Banned for bloviating.



I don't think we're allowed to talk like that on this here board. Watch it potty mouth!:lookout:


----------



## summerdaze

Echoesechos said:


> Huh? Sister you are banned for using words such as that.



Banned for taking that tone with family. Fer shame!


----------



## summerdaze

Yeah that's right.....I got somethin' to say ta ALL ya'll. I'm instituting a GROUP ban, starting.....NOW!


----------



## Jim-mi

Thats it . . . you done stuck your big toe way over the line of sensibility . . so you is baNned.....


----------



## summerdaze

Figures you'd be the first one to UNban yourself Jim-mi! Tsk, tsk, I REban you. You're so incorrigible!


----------



## arcticow

This is me sticking my tongue out, and my foot outside the corner... Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Iffin ya don't get back in the corner I am gonna put 101 grasshoppers in yer feed bowl....baNned


----------



## arcticow

Fried grasshoppers???? Yay!! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for unnecessary cruelty. Fried grasshoppers? Really? :yuck:


----------



## Guest

Mr Cow...hiding in a corner...specializing in lost causes...eh? swearing that there's no addiction to this thread !!! BANNED !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcticow

I gots to go now... I cain't play no more for now... Bye... Sniffle... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being PWNed by your wife!!! (Of course, you should be.)


----------



## summerdaze

arcticow said:


> This is me sticking my tongue out, and my foot outside the corner... Banned!!!



When I first read this, I thought you meant your foot was outside the corner of your mouth! Hmmm...then again, seems plausible. lol! 

So.....Miss Lesley DID reign you in, DIDN'T she?!! Bad boy!!! I can see she's got her work cut out for her!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for teasing about Cows addictions. We all suffer from the same. Hey Cow, put that toe back behind the line, face that corner now. Jimmmmmm Cows being bad again. Phew, it's hard always being perfect.


----------



## summerdaze

Hey, I'M not addicted! I can stop anytime I want!! Wait....we're still talking 'bout this thread...right?

Don't know why you're asking Jim-mi fer help....like asking the fox to guard the hen house iffin' ya ask me! 

That whole perfection thing? It gets easier with time....just ask me if ya need some pointers. Hee hee!


----------



## Jim-mi

The thought of cuddling with a hen do sound good.....

baNned for letting my feelings show


----------



## Echoesechos

You're right, it is getting easier. I'm not always right, but when I am it's usually all the time. Just saying.... AND, you didn't ban me so I won't ban you. WOW! That was easier than I thought it would be. Go us!


----------



## summerdaze

Don't worry Echo, wrong is the new right....but only for US, who are striving for perfection.  Ok, I didn't ban you the first time, but for pointing out my error, I'll have to ban you THIS time. Sorry.

Jim-mi, ok, I'm proud of ya for not being chicken about your feelings. I'll just leave you to it, but you ARE banned! 
















​


----------



## Jim-mi

How can I cuddle with a hen when I are baNned . . . . .??????????????


----------



## summerdaze

Jim-mi said:


> How can I cuddle with a hen when I are baNned . . . . .??????????????



I don't think anything else needs to be said. No one, and I mean NO ONE will blame me for banning you Jim-mi. (Just hope the cow doesn't get jealous)


----------



## Echoesechos

Ban, ban, BAN, BAN schman... who's going to run away with shoe? Coooooow patty. Oh man I'm going to bed.


----------



## summerdaze

Echoesechos said:


> Ban, ban, BAN, BAN schman... who's going to run away with shoe? Coooooow patty. Oh man I'm going to bed.



Again.....Nothing else needs to be said here. Ok honey, put the bottle down and go to bed. That's a good girl. Nite nite. And you're banned.


----------



## Echoesechos

I'm awake now.... Still not much to say. But you're banned for JB. (Just because)


----------



## summerdaze

sounds like retaliation banning to me, but go ahead....I can handle it. Whatever makes ya feel better. And I won't even ban you back, coz that's just the way I am. Kind. Forgiving. Long suffering. Now I'm gonna go and polish my halo. Ta ta.


----------



## Jim-mi

Iffin you wants to be called queenecho then you better straighten up........

there fore you is baNned until such time JB


----------



## Echoesechos

Jim! She can't be queenecho. There is only ONE queenecho. Should I ban you for that lapse? You did stick up for me... Hhhhmmmm will have to think about that some more. 

Now I'm off to throw tarnish at "someone's" halo. Doesn't she know that iffin you clean them they slip down around your neck. Then it's not a halo, it's a necklace. Man, what would she do without me around. This sharing and teaching my perfection is a full time job. Unpaid job at that.


----------



## summerdaze

I agree. I could never take your place as queenie. Wouldn't know where to start or what to do. Besides, I want to be PRESIDENT Summer! Figure I can't do any worse then what's in there now! 

I would make Jim-mi be nice to us, by executive order if need be. And it probably WOULD be needed, coz he ain't got his mind right....yet.


Edited to add: queenie, you're banned for insinuating I don't know how to properly care for my own dang halo! They make special polish so's there's no slippage these days. Rookie mistake.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well soooorrryyyy. I didn't know that. Mine never tarnishes so have no reason to know. HA! Should we just ban Jimbo for JB? 

I'm thinking so. He hasn't shown up to party yet so usins can run amuck....


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNned cause when I read the "never tarnishes " line of pablum. .gog reflex caused me to spit out the strawberry seed I was gumming and it hit and killed the fly on my puter screen............


----------



## Echoesechos

AND that's a bad thing? You are sure getting picky. Banned for killing those awful dreaded strawberry seeds. I've heard really bad things about them. Don't even get me going on flies. Bababaanned I say dear sir.


----------



## Jim-mi

It was my favorite pet fly . . . . . . 

you is still bAnned for this indignity . . . . . .


----------



## summerdaze

Aww, where's your forgiveness Jim-mi??? Banned for having a hard heart against Queenie.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for saying that while I'm in morning for my pet fly...

queenie will rise again . . . . . . .


----------



## doingitmyself

Why must one get banned for fly cry,
when infractions are as effective for drying the eye.

Cows and udders, we all cry for for our mudders,
French fries and burger joints packing on blubber.

Suckers and Lollypops, fruit loops and Cheerios,
Three lines of this and I'm getting very wearyo.

Banned for flies in my Cherrios.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for not sharing some of your good weed.................lol


----------



## summerdaze

Ewwwie, dat's some purty talk right there DIM! Jim-mi, why cain't YOU make up that purty talk for us women's on here! Banned fer not even tryin'!


----------



## Jim-mi

I are a poet
but don't knowit
I udderly despise
when flies gets in my eyes

summer is baNned for thinking I are not a closet poet...


----------



## summerdaze

Never mind....I ban MYSELF for askin' ya to DO that!! He he


----------



## Echoesechos

Yes you should be banned. AND Jim that sounds really familiar, isn't there something about copy rights infringement or plagiarism.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me want Italian food.


----------



## Jim-mi

Raeven you is baNned for bring food into our nonsensical discussion.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Fe fi fo fum,
Look what Jim's done
He banned Raeven
For a decision
Both obscure and nonsensical
But because Raeven mentioned Italian
I went out for Italian tonight
You probably don't want to know
But my belly is full
This poem doesn't flow
Fe fi fo fum
I'm going for a tum
Tttthhhhaaattts all folks, and good night

Oh and Jim for your encouragement in this, you dear sir are banned. Might not be your fault but I'm blaming you. It's just because I'm your friend and it's how I roll.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

You're banned for banning Jim I've so enjoyed his wit and humor:nana:


----------



## Jim-mi

Echo . . how you roll
. Will take its toll . . .

Any inference that I's got Humer is baNned.....

Doctor Carters Liver Tonic says its good for bad cases of humer


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Oh yeah well in that case your banned for trying to pass off some snake oil tonic for a bad case of humer.


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah that mossynut. Shifty eyed snake oiliness too. But you're still banned for your inflection about Jim's humer. His humor is good but I'm holding out in regards to his humer.


----------



## Jim-mi

I ban thinking that you was holding out on us peons . . . 
There fore you is baNned till ya straighten out girl......................?!?!


----------



## Echoesechos

Well! Take all the fun away. Sheesh, who said anything about peons? Banned for interjecting your humer again.


----------



## Jim-mi

yer banNed till I interdict absolute frumpiness .......


----------



## summerdaze

MOSSYNUT said:


> You're banned for banning Jim I've so enjoyed his wit and humor:nana:


We usually don't mention Jim-mi's wit, 
Unless we put NIT in front of it! :lookout:
Wow, my creative juices are really flowin'
But dinner's ready, so I must be goin'.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for spreading confusion.


----------



## summerdaze

Jim-mi said:


> yer banNed till I interdict absolute frumpiness .......


I think I need Rosetta Stone to learn how to decipher your language. And you're banned. Because.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh banned. I'd trade Rosetta in for Curtis Stone. Just as long as he smiled at me, ahhhhh. Rosetta smosetta, who cares about language. Like that would be hard to figure if you've read this series. LOL


----------



## Jim-mi

you is banNed for saying Rosetta has a big butt.....
butt she sure is nice


----------



## summerdaze

Echoesechos said:


> Oh banned. I'd trade Rosetta in for Curtis Stone. Just as long as he smiled at me, ahhhhh. Rosetta smosetta, who cares about language. Like that would be hard to figure if you've read this series. LOL


Don't know who Curtis Stone is....must be before my time! :nana: 

I'm using some sign language right now....can ya read it?! :happy2:

Edited to say YOU'RE BANNED!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for ignoring me earlier, disregarding the roolz of the game... and for hurting my feelings. <sniff!!> :sob:


----------



## summerdaze

Jim-mi, you're banned for your butt talk! Take a "crack" at being banned!


----------



## summerdaze

Raeven said:


> Banned for ignoring me earlier, disregarding the roolz of the game... and for hurting my feelings. <sniff!!> :sob:


Oh dear,.....I DID, didn't I?!!! I'm sorry, really I am!!!!! You're so tame and sweet and everything, and banning the 2 misbehavers, (Jim-mi and Echoesechoesechoes of course) is SO time consuming, (like a full time job almost,) that I guess I'm slipping a bit. PaLEEEEEEEESE forgive me! I promise to give myself a good talking to later! Maybe even some of this: :bash: And this: :frypan:


----------



## Raeven

ROFL!! Banned for calling me tame and sweet... and for being a closet masochist.


----------



## summerdaze

You are too!! Except... when you're NOT!! You might be a little MORE "not" then some of us..but...we love you anyway!!  To show you HOW much, I'm going to BAN you, (you're banned) and now I'm LIFTING THE BAN! I don't DO that for just ANYONE!

Oh, and I'm NOT a CLOSET masochist!


----------



## Jim-mi

Since your not a closet case, your banNed for being a out in the patio masochist........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for wanting unreasonable simplicity.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for thinking there might be someone on HT who's unreasonable


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being too reasonable.


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for thinking there might be someone on HT who's reasonable 

LMAO


----------



## Raeven

Banned, because you just HAD to make it apparent that I lost my mind for a minute!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! A minute you say.... Banned for being reasonably Twitter pated. AND summerdazed - apt name there. . Back at you .:bash::catfight: AND last but not least :banana::banana: one for Jim and one for me.....


----------



## Jim-mi

banNed for thinking it was just "a minute"


. .you left your self wide open for that one.............lol


----------



## Jim-mi

could you list all the symptoms associated with being "Twitter pated" . . . .???
is it curable . . . . .??
does it leave scars . . . .??


----------



## Echoesechos

Jim-mi said:


> could you list all the symptoms associated with being "Twitter pated" . . . .???
> is it curable . . . . .??
> does it leave scars . . . .??


GASP! Have you never watched bambi? It's love dear Jim, just pure love. Now watch the movie. Have a hankey ready though.


----------



## Jim-mi

banNed for inferring that I'm into hankey-pankey . . . . . . .shame


----------



## Raeven

Banned for deviating from your native language and for excessive pride in multilingualism.


----------



## Jim-mi

banNed for thinking that I are into multiingualism . . I are just a sweet loving multidimensional kind of guy..............


----------



## Tommyice

Banned for thinking that people aren't like the Earth--FLAT.


----------



## Echoesechos

TI, I haven't been flat since 7th grade. Banned for tmi.


----------



## Jim-mi

whomever said Queenecho is flat is banNed................lol


----------



## Raeven

Banned for a double hypocrisy. That kind of unprincipled but shrewd banning means that you are a snollygoster!


----------



## Echoesechos

A snollygoster, gasp. Oh Jim it was fun buddy. Sorry. Raeven you snollygostered My friend. Banned for such random snollygosting. I believe that was banned in England many years go.


----------



## Raeven

It was, only in secret. Echoes, you are banned for revealing this sacred truth!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh great, just my luck... sounds like typical government snollygostering. Secret truths my hinny. Poor undersea gold mining folks anyhoo.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a very naughty girl.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for banning a naughty girl. Everybody loves a naughty girl. What's wrong with you?:drum:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for catching me out and embarrassing me.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I Like You, so I am going to ban You for being a 'nice' girl!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not knowing me AT ALL.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for fibbing, all the while being a nice Girl*


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being afraid of offending me.


----------



## Jim-mi

Your inference to snollygostering is more than enough reason to bAn you for 23.5 hours . . . . . 
after witch . . . . . . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned for calling me a witch!!! I hex you!!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

I'm skerrid banning you for hexing. But you are out of control tonight. First snollygoster then vexing. Shudder... Ok pulling up my big GURL panties and banning you. (Running and hiding behind the pigeon).


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for not just turning Jim-mi into a toad. He'd make a great toad. Oops, guess I gotta be quicker then Miss Queeny! And SHE'S banned for being a big fraidy cat!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you've pushed our post count to 2,721 posts. I mean, really, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Echoesechos

2721 posts. Who knew? I mean really, who knew we had it in US. Spoken in my queens voice. Banning you Raeven for calling Miz Dazed ridiculous. Play nice now.


----------



## Raeven

Tsk. Banned for deliberately misunderstanding my reference to ridiculousness. Not Ms. Dazed -- the POST COUNT. Honestly, you're smarter than that! I'm banning you for that, too.


----------



## Jim-mi

Didn't finish my sentence.........pollygustenheimer will go away if you rub copius amounts of witch hazel on it

baNned for thinking that I would dare to call Raeven a which.........


----------



## summerdaze

Why on earth would I want my pollygustenheimer to GO away????? It's such a nice shade of plaid, and matches my eyes! You can rub witch hazel on "it", whatever "it" is, if you wanna, but I'm CELEBRATING my "polly". Honestly.....things must just be DIFFERENT in Toad World! 

Ribbit....ribbit.....BANNED!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Your banned for trying to rub witch hazel on something and you don't even know what it is. That's just wrong.


----------



## summerdaze

No, no, no BOSSY....er, MOSSYNUT.....Toad boy Jim-mi is the one wantin' to rub witch hazel on somethin.....don't know what he's wantin to rub it on.....I'ts probably best I DON'T know! I'm just an INNOCENT bystander in all this!! Ask Raeven. Although she'll ban ya for post count. 

Yer banned Nut, for......for...living in Florida, where I've been trying to visit for YEARS, and ain't made it there YET! Now, THAT'S wrong!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

My bad well in that case Jim-mi is banned for being to freaky. Your banned for not being freaky enough and Raeven is banned for having nothing better to do than count all these posts.

summerdaze I really am sorry that you have been trying to come down here for these years and haven't made it. You know it really is so much prettier than all the pictures that you've seen and more wondrous than all the stories that you've heard. it's really hard to put in to words just how magical this place is and it is just a pleasure and joyous occasion each and every morning to wake up in paradise. Wish you were here. Oh and by the way when do y'all start getting snow up there? For us we don't get any snow just sunshine everyday. Picture if you will being on a tropical island everyday of your life. It's kinda like that:happy:


----------



## summerdaze

Oh you are SOOOOOO BANNED for rubbing it in Nut!!!!!!! Ya stopped JUST short of "Nanny, nanny boo boo"!! Nice touch with the snow and all too! Ok, I'm banning you TWICE! 

Anymore SNOW talk, and I'm 'bout to get ALL freaky up in here!!!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I ban you thrice for being jealous because I was born in a tropical paradise. 
And by the way this winter when your freezing with your teeth chattering and all I just want you to keep one thing in mind I will be here in paradise wearing shorts and a short sleeve shirt basking in the glorious sunshine. And don't forget to plug in your heater for your car:hysterical: I just learned that on here the other day :hysterical: Well sorry bout cha luck.


P.S. nanny nanny boo boo


----------



## Echoesechos

Well nutty your banned for mocking mix dazed' s Nanny Nanny boo boo' s. What do you mean you just learned about plugging in vehicles? That is just a common everyday thing for MONTHS a year. Sorry, I got caught up in the misery of that job. 

Teeth chattering is way better than hurricane hatties, snakes the size of houses - I watch discovery tv too, gaters bigger than semi' s, retirees wilder than March hares, um um um I forget what else ! you have there very year. Phew that is a mouth full there.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for forgetting noseeums, chiggers, fire ants, alligators, roaches, unbearable humidity and Chikungunya.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for whinning that your air conditioner is on the fritz and you can't take the heat and humidity for one more minute....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for confusing me for one of the NICE people on the board. My A/C is working fine, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Bret

Banned for runonsalutation.


----------



## Jim-mi

banNed for accusing Raeven of salivating


----------



## Echoesechos

Especially when we know he really meant that she drools. BUT you and I know that girls rule and boys drool. I'm skipping back two posts and banning a certain someone who mentioned runonsalutation....


----------



## Jim-mi

I agree . . . iffin he wants runonsanitation we's better baN his buttski........


----------



## summerdaze

Well then, I"M going back to post # 2731 then, when mossy nuts threw out the nanny, nanny boo boo at me!!!! That was mean, and I'm, uh,.....I'm TELLING! Hey, can Nuts really ban me THRICE?! That seems a bit harsh for a newbie and all! 

And Jim-mi, I think Raeven IS worthy of salvation, .....so I ban you thrice also.

Echoes....you brought up something we should ALL remember and never forget....girls rule and boys drool. WORD. Can't really ban ya for that. Carry on.


----------



## Jim-mi

After fuming for a day I is gonna baN summer for wanting to turn me into a toad. 
May you forever be infested with toad warts especially on the tip of your nossy nose...

so there na na


----------



## Echoesechos

Ohhhhh remind me never to tick you off Jim. Ole buddy old friend.. when you get a mad on you is wicked dear sir. So with that said ole buddy ole friend you ARE NOT being banned by ME!


----------



## summerdaze

I was COMPLIMENTING you Jim-mi! I uh, said you'd make a GOOD toad! And technically, I didn't want to turn you into a toad, I wanted someone ELSE to turn you into a toad. And what's a "nossy nose?" 
You're wishing TOAD WARTS on me??? WOW. BANNED.


----------



## summerdaze

Beat me to it again Echos! Hey, by the way, you suck up better then my Hoover! Fraid I haveta ban you for THAT!


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey! If you say I suck then I suck sheesh. But you are banned for calling me a Hoover, I should at least be a Eureka. Caaaauuuse I just know that's what everyone says when they see I've posted. Snap!


----------



## Jim-mi

Mr. Kirby says I otter baN youse both

and I am willing, almost, to bet that my Dirty Deviler makes more noise than yours...


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! I'm tough haven't you heard? I wear ear plugs to Hoover things up. You are banned you dirty little deviler. Dust!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

You're banned for using such a loud vacuum cleaner. Women and their vacuum should be seen and not heard.
Yeah that one won't get me any heat.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ok Nut, you are stepping out on a limb here now. Did you not read recently that gurls rule and boys drool? Well I'm here to tell you that yes we usually do the work because we excel at everything we do. THAT is why it's so hard to be humble and hurt the boys feelings. You are banned because it's obvious we need to take you in hand and teach you some lessons. They won't be painful, much. Promise....


----------



## Jim-mi

Sounds like bossdyhut you are in for a spanking good time.............

baNning myself for my thoughts......


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning only yourself instead of everyone, and not even the loser above you.


----------



## Jim-mi

If I bAn the loser above me I am afraid she will have an emotional hissy fit.......

So there fore I will have a PBJ samwich instead.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Your banned for being scared of a girl:gaptooth:


----------



## summerdaze

MOSSYNUT said:


> Your banned for being scared of a girl:gaptooth:


YOU"RE banned for....for.... not going to the dentist!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well your banned for pointing out my lack of Chiclets.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh yeah Miz Dazed that one hurt. LOL You should have shown Nossy Mut whats what.... Make him really skerrid of the gurls. Banned for not lining him out...


----------



## MOSSYNUT

And your banned for being a trouble maker.


----------



## Jim-mi

And you are baNned for calling Queenecho a bubble maker.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Jim! Youse banned for telling that I've made bubbles and I hate banning you, you know that right? That's saluting the queen, not bubble making. Come on dude.


----------



## summerdaze

Anyone who says "I hate banning you" but then goes and bans them anyway deserves a super duper banning. Whether they're queen or not! So, I SUPER, DUPER, BAN YOU!! There! How does THAT feel? (I hated to do it, but it was for your own good you see.)


----------



## Bret

Banned for capital banning...and if you ever had bath with Bubbles.


----------



## Jim-mi

You are banNed for inferring that I double bath..
May your arm pits itch forever.....


----------



## Bret

Forever itchinpits? I can endure it.










Banned for eternity banning.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

You're banned for using Old Spice. I hate those stupid commercials


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for being a "hater." I'd expect you to be a real laid back sort of dude...you livin' in PARADISE and all!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for expecting too much out of me. Haters gonna hate


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for harshing my love buzz! You should go watch the remake of "Flight of the Phoenix" Funny stuff there! Peace out.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

banned for being high on love. stupid love


----------



## Echoesechos

Haters gonna hate, harshing my love buzz and high on love, stupid love. Really? You're both banned for those tag lines for real house wives and husbands of the homesteading today show. 

Actually I think haters gonna hate is a tag line already used.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I wanna ban you so bad but I got nothing.
screw it I'm banned.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for still wearing a clown outfit, even though Clown Week ended two days ago.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for knowing that.


----------



## Echoesechos

Summer, Raeven is our grand pubba(not to be confused with bubba) she sees and knows all. I'm banning mossynut because that is the nuts job to inform folks. :thumb:


----------



## MOSSYNUT

You're banned for implying that I'm an informer. 
snitches wear stiches:bash:


----------



## Jim-mi

You is banNed for not holding your Glockenspiel correctly


----------



## MOSSYNUT

ur banned for using words like glockenspiel


----------



## Raeven

Banned because we were all hoping you'd play your... you know, Glockenspiel.

Oh, and Echoes, I'm pretty sure your finger slipped on the keyboard, you were actually trying to say grand PITA. And banned for saying it out loud.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well grand... or just huge pita would work also.
So you're banned for being a huge pita


----------



## Raeven

Wuh? Well then, you're banned for having no avatar! But you're not fooling anyone... that isn't your real hair color.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I don't know how to put up an avatar with my phone.
ur banned for pointing out my highlights.


----------



## Jim-mi

Nossy you can not argue with the main pita or your dental work will be banNed for ever


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being O.C.D. *O*ld, *C*ranky, and *D*emented (just like me).


----------



## Jim-mi

BanNed for phototouching your good looking pix


----------



## Raeven

Banned for telling my secretest secrets!! You... you cad!!


----------



## Jim-mi

I turned my cad for a truck . . . . BaNnEd . . . . na na


----------



## MOSSYNUT

banned for being a wizard


----------



## summerdaze

You're banned for having a user name that we can keep playin' around with there, Nossymuts. I can amuse myself and make many words out of it. Moss, mossy, nut, nuts, sun, suns, toss, musty, out, outs, oust, stun, most,smut, sot, not, snot.........SNOT hard to do Mustyson!


----------



## Echoesechos

ROTFLOL Summer Mustyson. Love it. I agree with having fun with the name. Sorry Mustysmut. I guess I have to ban you for I spit when I laughed.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

ur both banned for being easily amused. It's like romper room with you two:nana:


----------



## summerdaze

Well, so are YOU, or you wouldn't be in THIS thread!! Banned for making me point out the obvious! [prophead]


----------



## MOSSYNUT

you're banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ummmm someone has to. Sheesh you are banned for being so obvious.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because tuna is the chicken of the sea. There; that wasn't obvious, was it?


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for calling me honey. We just met:nono:


----------



## Jim-mi

many people call ruffian's "honey' so as to disarm them . . . .you is bAnNeD


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I are not a ruffian. I are a big teddy bear. Hence you be banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

teddy bears were bAnNeD back on page 91


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well not this teddy bear. u banned for digging up the past. Can't we just let bygones be bygones?

I went to page 91 and saw no bears no bears atall.


----------



## Jim-mi

That is because you do not have an up to date encoder ring.........


----------



## MOSSYNUT

encoder ring? Who are you 007? Only 007 ( Sean Connery of course ) should have one of those things. ur banned for impersonating A legend... no not 3acres Sean Connery.


----------



## Echoesechos

Daniel Craig is pretty special too. P Brosnon (sp) not so much IMHO. Probably why you couldn't find it on page 91, was a different spelling was used. Banned for twirling Jimmies propeller hat.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

banned for marking out to Daniel Craig.


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah it's all okay until someone gets their eye poked out. Banned for promoting violence. Bloop.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I didn't realize I was. Apparently I'm not used to dealing with such seedy caricatures.
banned for being seedy.


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmmm seedy caricature huh? So is that similar to cloud seeding? Because cloud seeding lets sprinkles and glitter fall through the blue blue sky and lights the stars up each night. Queens have glitter and sparkles so that would lead me to believe it's quite befitting Queen Echo. yup dat me.... A beautiful seedy caricature.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh youse is banned for doubting that. Yeah I have mind reading abilities too.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

banned forusing your witch craft to read my mind.


----------



## summerdaze

Don't worry Nuts, she told me it was a very QUICK read, hee hee...I can't believe you went back to page 91. All I can say is "HAW haw, made ja look!" 
And ........You're banned. Almost forgot that. And that wouldn't be prudent at this juncture.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well lil miss dazed & confused you're banned for just pokin fun and not banning anyone. Now maybe next time you'll follow the rules. We're here to ban the loser above. Well my job here is done.


----------



## Jim-mi

summer told me that she is never ever partly confused . . .even during half time.
So you is still bAnNeD.........


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I sure would love to get a glimpse into your world and see all the pretty colors. Which I can only assume looks psychedelic kinda like a bad acid trip:spinsmiley: BANNED for making me want to drop acid so that I can understand what is going on in your posts:rotfl:


----------



## Echoesechos

Well it is an acquired taste ya know. You might need to settle in awhile longer before you try on any color. It's an established and exclusive neighborhood. You are banned for trying head banging before your time.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Before my time huh
Sorry for trying to fit in with my eh em elders:hysterical:

Yous banned for being too established and exclusive


----------



## summerdaze

WHAT'S an acquired taste? Acid? I wouldn't know coz I'm a GOOD GIRL. ((( ME ))) ( I just hugged myself) You're banned for makin' us sound all snobby up in here. Sure Mossy nuts is new, and uppity, but weren't we ALL at one time? (Well, except me of course) So lets all hold hands and sing BarbraStreisand's "The Way We Were" and cut Nuts some slack, at least until the NEXT time, and then BOY, is he gonna get it!!!!

DOH! Got beat to the response once again!!! Well, guess what Mossy? YOU'RE BANNED!!!!!! Just because. How do ya like me NOW? BANNEDBANNEDBANNEDBANNED.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well you're banned for hugging and touching yourself this is a family forum. Clean up ur act u dirty lil monkeyeep:


----------



## summerdaze

WELL,..... I NEVER!!!!!  How DARE you talk to an :angel: in this manner!!! I would have responded quicker, but I had to stop and pray for your soul first, not that I have high expectations in THAT regard. And did you just call me a MONKEY???!!!!! 
I'm afraid I must bestow my most SERIOUS banning EVER on your uppidy butt tonight. And please no whimpering. Take it like a MAN Musty....er....Mossy.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I meant monkey in the nicest possible way. u know cute lil monkey:hysterical:
But you're still banned for butchering the English language beyond comprehension. uppidy?
And banned again for the musty remark I shower the first Sunday of every month.


----------



## Jim-mi

Around here the only thing we would ever butcher is pink tailed mice's .

BaNNed for suggesting udder wyse......


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for not chiming in more with ur lucid remarks.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well we can't say smutnuts hasn't livened things up here. But snotnuts you are banned for stating we not lucido. rincess:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for interrupting the flow of ban with your unjust nonsense.


----------



## Jim-mi

With 100% uncertainly I feel the need to baN Raeven despite what bossy thinks.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I ban you sir for banning Raeven. Poor thing bless her heart.


----------



## summerdaze

I agree that Raeven shouldn't be banned. We need more ladies 'round here. But just how do you presume to know her financial state newbie??????


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I was referring to her mental state not her financial state
and your banned for not banning me.


----------



## summerdaze

Ohhhhh.....so you're saying that her MENTAL state is poor, gotcha. Mmm, mmm, mmm...you've realeased the hounds of the bad place now!!! Why are you even here???? You should be PARALYZED from the super duper ultimate banning I gave you earlier! You're a TOUGH mossy nut to crack, aren't ya?!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I'm here to hopefully bright everyone's day with a little humor. And easy with the paralyzed don't u put that evil on me. 
and again my lady u be banned for not following the rules set forth in this thread and banning someone. You poor thang bless ur heart:teehee:


----------



## summerdaze

Well, yes, you are a comical character I'll give you that. And yet, ya got me so worked up that I forgot to ban you... twice!! Well, won't happen again.....I've got my EYE on you Nut! And you're banned for all that insincere heart blessin' you been doin' lately.


----------



## Echoesechos

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't. That must be why he calls himself Mossynut, slippery little nut. Don't feel bad miz dazed, it happens to us all. But because it's happened twice I will slightly ban you so you will get the protocol back in your head. K?


----------



## Jim-mi

Ha . . protocol long ago went out the window . . . . .you is bANNEd for thinking it survived..........


----------



## Raeven

Yikes. Clicking on this thread is like walking into a preschooler food fight! Banned for throwing perfectly good yams out the window!


----------



## Echoesechos

Well I don't like yams. So I'm gonna yam it up thank you very much. LOL banned for trying to corral my yamming..


----------



## Jim-mi

you is bANNEd until you go protect yer self from getting pasted in the yammer....
duck........splat..........told ya............


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for yammering on Jim-mi.


----------



## Jim-mi

now that was a big grooner.............cause of that you are baNNed


----------



## Raeven

Banned for encouraging her raging internet addiction.


----------



## summerdaze

HEY! My internet addiction is the best one of ALL my addictions missy! Banned for outing me.


----------



## Jim-mi

because of all these interdiction's Daze, you is promptly banNed


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for banning an angel :angel:


----------



## summerdaze

I can find no fault with this. Carry on. :thumb:


----------



## Jim-mi

you is banNed for being overtly biased.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Well overtly or not the angel thingy is just a mite overdone. How does one go from princess to Angel so quickly anyhoo? Jim you are banned for forgetting something. I'll tell you later what you forgot. I forgot too.


----------



## summerdaze

That's PRESIDENT to angel miss Echoetroublemaker! Some things CAN be blended you know. Like peanut butter and jam in the same jar. Like peanut butter and chocolate. (Reesie cups) Banned for thinking in black and white. So says the angel president.


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNNed for keeping me in supenders for forgetting what ever on earth it is that you think incorrectly that you may or may not have furgotten......

so there........


----------



## Echoesechos

Well madam Angel president and whatever Jimbo, you say it like it is. You both are banned because obviously it's Saturday the 6th.


----------



## summerdaze

Jim-mi said:


> You is baNNed for keeping me in supenders for forgetting what ever on earth it is that you think incorrectly that you may or may not have furgotten......
> 
> so there........



I'm sorry.....I don't speak Space Cadet. It was offered a lonnnnng time ago when I was school, but I didn't take the course. Had I known then that so many Americans were going to speak this language fluently one day, I'd have taken it in school, and then you would be making perfect sense to me. Since you DON'T, it's my duty, nay... my PRIVILEGE to ban you. :nana:


----------



## summerdaze

Echoesechos said:


> Well madam Angel president and whatever Jimbo, you say it like it is. You both are banned because obviously it's Saturday the 6th.



Maybe we just have confidence. (although Jim-mi's might be a bit misplaced, so I can understand HIS banning) And you banned us b/c it's SATURDAY? Well, tomorrow is Sunday and I have to get my badness...er, I mean my CONFIDENCE and so forth out today, b/c we :angel: are nothin' but good on Sundays! :happy:

Edited to say YOUR BANNED!!


----------



## Echoesechos

What is it with you forgetting to ban people? LOL So to follow your "logic" I'd better ban you again before Sunday because "I" am good on Sundays. More than any udder day.


----------



## Jim-mi

Ah . ha . . she told me I was good any day of the week . . . . .

You weak-enders are hense forth baNNed


----------



## summerdaze

Echoesechos said:


> What is it with you forgetting to ban people? LOL So to follow your "logic" I'd better ban you again before Sunday because "I" am good on Sundays. More than any udder day.


I forget to ban b/c I don't have that judgmental thingy living in my heart. Only images of puppies, kittens, and little children's laughter abides there. But I shall try very hard to implement some corrective banning when it is needed, even if it hurts me to do so. :sob:

Ok, this is gonna hurt me more then it's gonna hurt you, but,........you are banned for pointing out my banning fails. Wow! That wasn't as hard as I thought it would be!


----------



## summerdaze

Jim-mi said:


> Ah . ha . . she told me I was good any day of the week . . . . .
> 
> You weak-enders are hense forth baNNed


WHO?? WHO told you that you were good any day of the week Jim-mi?? The Space Cadet ladies? :whistlin:

Edited to say you're banned for sayin' our ends are weak!


----------



## Jim-mi

the gal who live here for a spell.......

you is baNNed for thinking I said you had week knees...........


----------



## summerdaze

I got nuthin'. You're banned for leaving me speechless.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh come on, he said you make him weak in the knees. Don't you remember when boys pull hair they like you? Same thing. Man I have to tell you everything. Sheesh you both are banned for reading Winnie the Pooh backyards.


----------



## summerdaze

I LOVE Winnie the Pooh! :bouncy: Silly ol' bear. He makes me laugh What were we talking about? 
Oh bother! Guess I have to ban you for bringing up my condemnation AND Pooh Bear in the same post. Take THAT rabbit!


----------



## Echoesechos

Rabbit is better than eeyore. So who ran off mossynuts? Haven't seen him here for a bit. 

"But, Eeyore, said Pooh in distress, "what can we - I mean, how shall we - do you think if we," 
"Yes," said Eeyore. " One of those would be just the thing. Thank you, Pooh."

Oh, bother.

Piglet is banned! He just can't properly say Tiggers name. T I double guh er, Tigger. Woo HOO....


----------



## MOSSYNUT

HOW DARE YOU SAY RABBIT IS BETTER THAN EEYORE!!!
ur banned nuff said.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for suggesting that my Winnie went poo..........


----------



## summerdaze

Probably did. But you're banned for bringin' up the wrong kind of poo in a very sanitary conversation!!(Please don't do anything with the word sanitary.)


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for altering a very obtuse conversation with chocolate chips..............


----------



## summerdaze

Aww, sweetie, are you hearing them voices in you head again? Banned for listening to the peanut gallery! :lookout:


----------



## Bret

Banned for insensitivity to peanut allergy.


----------



## Echoesechos

Yum peanuts. Slow roasted goodness. Creamy but not so much the chunky. Now I want a PBJ Sammie. 

Bret you are banned for ignoring us for so long. Sheesh thought you might not like us. 

Sometimes you feel like a peanut, sometimes you don't.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for wanting to eat my fellow nuts


----------



## summerdaze

Assuming that you're calling Echoe nuts......You would CANNIBALIZE her?? Would you make butter out of her and spread her on bread? How do you feel about fava beans? Yikes! You really HAVE to be banned for that you....you....YOU!


----------



## Echoesechos

I'm almost frightened with that post dazed and confused. Cannibalize me? That's harsh nuts. I'm not sure who to van here. Maybe both.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I'm not sure who you should van neither. but your banned for being to indecisive.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for promoting nuts rather than pork and beans.


----------



## Echoesechos

Pork and nuts just doesn't sound as good as pork and beans. You're right Jim. Take that mnuts, you are banned for picking on me.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

What is wrong with you people not being able to follow simple directions! The whole purpose is to ban somebody. 
So u is banned for not having any sense of direction.:duel:


----------



## Jim-mi

sense of direction for this thread was obliterated way back on page foor. 
You is baNNed for thinking........


----------



## summerdaze

I'm having a good late dinner with several vegetables, some homegrown, and some bought. Okra, yellow squash and toms from my garden, potatoes and snap peas from store. And a Johnsonville "better with cheddar" sausage link in the middle of it all. Mmm mmm good! If you'ins was closer, I'd share with you'all. Banned, the lot of ya, for not being here!!!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well you're banned for eating okra:yuck:


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for almost puking on my blessing. :nono:


----------



## Echoesechos

It all sounded good until you got to the mater... unless it's cooked well and disguised well, count me out. Now I like deep fried okra but then it's disguised isn't it. Banned for not fixing something I'm craving.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

you ain't cravin pickles & ice cream are u?
ur banned just cause it seems like the thing to do this morning.


----------



## summerdaze

Sorry, I like to fix nakid veggies. Nothing smothered, covered , or disguised. But I don't have much use for mushrooms. I bet you guys are a bunch of shroom lovers, AREN'T YOU!???

Banned for probably being toadstool people!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Judging from some of your posts I would've thought you love shrooms.
If the truth were ever told your probably tripping right now. Banned for miss use of mushrooms.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for your very poor imitation of Buford T Justice........


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Jim-mi said:


> baNNed for your very poor imitation of Buford T Justice........


Who did that? 
Banned for... I got nothing but your banned none the less:nana:


----------



## summerdaze

Well, ya COULD of banned Jim-mi coz he's the fungus among us, but NOOOOOOOOOOOO, you'd rather accuse ME of toadstool abuse. Well, I'll have you know I. DON'T. DO. THAT. 



anymore.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Looky here are we gonna have to have a remedial course in banning? 
u is banned for not following directions


----------



## Echoesechos

Miss dazed and confused guess what you forgot AGAIN? Yes Mossy she needs further training ASAP. BUT the word (anymore) might explain some things. Mossy you are banned sir, and you call me indecisive. Make the decision on whether she needs training.


----------



## Jim-mi

the whole congress intends to watch as missy dazes breeds . . . . . . . . . . .training

Echo you is baNNed for standing still on the tread mill..........


----------



## Echoesechos

Jim-mi said:


> the whole congress intends to watch as missy dazes breeds . . . . . . . . . . .training
> 
> Echo you is baNNed for standing still on the tread mill..........



Hate auto correct. Sometimes I'm really amazed what my Kindle will choose for a word. Corrected.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

apparently both of you need training but I doubt it'll do any good.
banned for not banning cause it's to early & I'm not awake yet at work just not awake yet coffee time


----------



## Jim-mi

and here I thought you had put in 'breeds' on purpose as a little zinger . . . . to see if any one would catch it.......

bossy you is baNNed for needing coffee as a crutch to wake up.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Nope. I would never think that would get by you. You're banned for encouraging me in all this madness. " here hold my drink and watch this".


----------



## summerdaze

I don't need no stinking training!!! I just dance to the beat of a different drummer is all. Maybe I'm NOT forgetful. Maybe I was just showing mercy is all. You are ALL collectively banned for trying to squash my gentile nature. You should be ashamed. But I forgive you. Except YOU Jim-mi..... with your filthy breeding talk!!! For shame!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

You are banned for acting like you don't like all the filthy breeding talk
You know u like it.


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah Jim you should be ashamed of that kind if talk. Sheesh. You hurt poor dazeds psykie. Snort. Mossy, you are banned for following jimmies example.


----------



## summerdaze

Echoesechos said:


> Yeah Jim you should be ashamed of that kind if talk. Sheesh. You hurt poor dazeds psykie. Snort. Mossy, you are banned for following jimmies example.




:stirpot: Little miss rincess: Innocence, right? Rrrrrrrrrright! We're onto you girly!
Banned for snorting. This is a "no snort" zone.


----------



## Jim-mi

Actually all the peoples are snorting cause we are in a "no breeding" zone . . . and they are snorting because of being flustered.........

To think otherwise is grounds for being baNNed


----------



## Echoesechos

You men..... Not sure why you're talking about breeding, no idea at tal... But because it's causing snorting we had better ban it. Someone might hawk up a lung if we're not careful. So I'm banning snorting for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Raeven

What's all this, then? You can't ban what I'm so good at! Banned for banning snorting.


----------



## Jim-mi

With extraordinary restraint I have not been commenting about the constant back ground noise . . . . .Now the culprit has come forth and is admitting to making this snorting noise all the while............
Rae . . .you is baNNed...........


----------



## summerdaze

Well, I have to give Raeven credit.......at least she's not a closet snorter! Be proud and snort free Raeven!!!!! :clap: Jim-mi, for chastising her, you are very, very banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

Daze . you is baNNed for using two very's in one profound exclamation . . .


----------



## summerdaze

That's all you got Jim-mi?! Since I did not use an exclamation (!) mark at the end of my sentence, it wasn't REALLY an exclamation. I was just very, very serious about banning you. Still am. BANNED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh man from one extreme to another. Very very banned, that is serious. Apparently sending her to school worked. Who knew. What's that saying about teaching ummmm less than young dogs New tricks? Dazed my dear you are banned for being over the top.


----------



## Raeven

I am banning you for holding the spoon wrong. It is a utensil for food, the curved part which actually holds the food, whether it is kale soup, organic yogurt or Fruit Loops, is actually resting on the ground. On the ground, mind you. Yuck.

That is dirty, and it is unacceptable. None of the finer restaurants would have you. Imagine if you and I were out for dinner, and they refused to serve you. Do you realize how embarrassed I would be?


----------



## Echoesechos

And it's all about you? Ha! Didn't know that. AND all of that would apply if I only used spoons. Fingers to the rescue. Ha! You are banned for running away with my spoons.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for furtive activities while in the State of Oregon. I know what you did. And you did it with your.... FINGERS.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for misinformation . . . . . . .
She was in the State of Confession


----------



## Bret

Banned for not being Miss Oregon.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for being Miss Oregon:rotfl:


----------



## Echoesechos

Hmm never called Miss Oregon, maybe Miss Perfect.:teehee: AND how could I be banned for that, I mean really. You last two yawhos are banned for objectifying wimmins. Signed Miss 36 24 36. NOT!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Sir mix a lot said 36 24 36 Only if she is 5'3" 
ur banned for insinuating that I would objectify a woman. I mean I would but you don't have to just put it out there for everybody to witness.


----------



## summerdaze

Pardon me while I whip this out......or put it out, or WHATEVER.........Hey! You're banned for having the attention span of an otter!


----------



## Jim-mi

I suspect that you boozoos otter let Missy 36 24 36 fade into the twilight zone . . . . .cause she are here with banneD............


----------



## Raeven

Banned for wearing Crocs.


----------



## Echoesechos

I love crocs. AND you are banned for laying all the blame on my crocs. Just what do you have on your feet? NOW Jim we WILL be talking ya no and soon.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

What does she wear on her feet? Well I don't think they make a size 24. For some reason I just picture her running around stomping out forest fires. ur banned because I still haven't been able to get my coffee this morning.


----------



## Jim-mi

Again bossy your banneD for your coffee crutch........

The crocs on my dainty feets are just fine thank you.........


----------



## Fowler

BanNed for saying you have dainty feet!! And its not a crutch it coffee crack!!.....LOL!!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for being the fairy of poo. Why I never heard of such. Then call yourself Texas angel? Sounds like ur trying to hornswoggle somebody there galy.


----------



## Fowler

MOSSYNUT said:


> Banned for being the fairy of poo. Why I never heard of such. Then call yourself Texas angel? Sounds like ur trying to hornswoggle somebody there galy.


Banned for  at the poo fairy and her sweet charming angel skills


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for thinking poo is charming:teehee:


----------



## Jim-mi

When i googgled up "charming poo" all I got were stinky answers.
You is banneD for making me research the poo subject.


----------



## Echoesechos

So what you're saying Jim is that now you are the poo God. What a life skill there pard. Banned for thinking that is such a high title.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for poo pooing on his parade an rubbing his nose in it


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Jim-mi

Yes I will admit part of my deportment is too sit on the 'throne' often, but that has nothing to do with my apperception of my good life.

banneD for instigating a celery stalk . . . . . . .


----------



## Raeven

Banned. The regulations regarding minimum ventilation requirements while transporting chickens in your underpants, although very important, are not as interesting as why you do it in the first place.


----------



## Echoesechos

So ventilation, does that mean he transports his chickens in holy underwear? Now I know the answer to your why question. To finally learn if it's the egg or the chicken. Right? Right? Banned for transporting then in your holy underwear Jim. I think that's illegal in 2.98 states under section .06, paragraph 13.99999. Or maybe only in Oregon.


----------



## Jim-mi

The only thing around here is my holly cow....incidently when she farts it smells like finely roasting coffee......

banneD for thinking I would carry chickens in my pee-air car-done undies.


----------



## summerdaze

Oh good grief! I would think that ruffling a few feathers in your underwear would be the LEAST of your issues at this point! But you're too chicken to admit it. Banned for...for.... snorting your cow.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for mentioning cow-snorting in the conversation, thus corrupting the minds and sullying the bodies of the younger generation.


----------



## summerdaze

Really? I don't FEEL corrupted...hee hee....You're banned for not knowing that you can't save the world!


----------



## Jim-mi

You is banneD cause you failed the test of holding the spoon correctly . . . . So there fore you are uproariously corrupted.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Well in Summers defense it's the forks fault. I'm sure it was the coffee cow who ran away with that expelled spoon. Jim have you been smelling moon cheese again? Banned for pretending you're a cheesehead.


----------



## Jim-mi

Us Lion heads ate up the cheeseheads today...........
moon cheese ??. . .naw I am too prim and proper for nonsequitur festivites .......

Limburger banS you


----------



## Raeven

Banned for cryptohyperspoffulistic tendencies. You really should see someone about that.


----------



## Jim-mi

I have an appointment to see an existentialist on the 31st.
you is banneD for letting the bag out of the cat..........


----------



## summerdaze

Save your money Jim-mi! I've just made an appointment for you with a nice young Doctor named Lucy. She only charges 5 cents!! Banned for almost throwing your money away!


----------



## Echoesechos

Just don't try to kick a football with her. Banned for impersonating chuckles.


----------



## summerdaze

You're banned b/c it's Monday, and I had a late night with friends/grandkids, and I'm tired, and the coffee ani't doin' it's magic, and I don't wanta go to work. I don't know exactly how banning you will make me feel better.....but... it might! .


----------



## Jim-mi

That post makes you sound very dazed and grumpy . . .now go back and get up on the right side of the bed.......
you is banneD........


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned. Hmm maybe because it's my Friday but it's your Monday, or maybe just because. I'll let you know more later, maybe. AND no I didn't shave my legs for this, thank you very much.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

your banned for having legs that look like a Sasquatch:facepalm:


----------



## summerdaze

Sasquatch, hahahahaha, that made me laugh out loud! And snort a little. And now, after doing a line, I feel pretty good! But I'm still gonna ban you for making fun of Miss Echoes legs!


----------



## Echoesechos

We have them you know. Never seen one but if you want to watch something funny go into a bar(not that I do) and ask a slightly intoxicated person if they've ever seen one before. It can be flat hilarious. BECAUSE almost all will have a story.

But I digress. Snorting lines are so yesterday. Banned for not snorting in D minor by this stage.


----------



## summerdaze

Well I'd snort circles, but it leaves me a little dizzy....er. YOU"RE banned for ridiculing my snorting preferences and abilities! How 'bout THEM apples!?


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD bringing those scrawny oHIo road apples into the limelight..........


----------



## Bret

Banned for drawing the limelight from my margarita and redirecting to road apples which leaves a poor taste.


----------



## Echoesechos

Bret you're banned for eating Ohio road Apple's. Man no one said to taste them.... Can't take you anywhere. Kinda feel like I'm in a Cheech and Chong movie. Duuude.
....


----------



## Bret

Banned for apple core values.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well of course, cork is so yesterday... Banned for mocking my values. Snifffffffff


----------



## summerdaze

Oh jeeze Louise, woman! Whataya sniffin' NOW?????!! And I'll have you know...Ohio's road apples are the BEST ro........wait.........nevermind. (note to self...thinking something through b4 jumping to defend it is probably a GOOD thing.) 

You're banned for SAYING you have values. I think we would like to see them listed, if you don't mind. Banned if you DO mind. Nah, banned either way.


----------



## Jim-mi

Lady put a cork in it.........
banneD iffn ya don't

shows ya how daring I am to tell the queen to put a cork in it............


----------



## summerdaze

Put a cork in WHAT? Oh......I just realized you're bullying queenie and not me. Hey! Don't make me come over there!!! Gurls rule you know, and you're probably drooling right now! You're banned silly boy.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for banning while you yourself were still banned for failing to have a cork in it. Rule 327.52: "No person who has been banned may ban anyone else until he/she has been reinstated by the Forum Reinstatement Committee, or until 7 days have passed since that person was banned." 

After all, if you can be banned and then immediately ban again, the ban is meaningless. Honestly, WHAT IS THE POINT?


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah so there dazed and confused. Jim, you broke my heart. Raeven you are right. I had forgotten that. Miss dazed should have remembered that. She was after all on the rules committee. Summer you are banned for making Raeven haul out the banning tomb to review.


----------



## summerdaze

Jim-mi said:


> Lady put a cork in it.........
> banneD iffn ya don't
> 
> shows ya how daring I am to tell the queen to put a cork in it............


If you notice in this last sentence, Jim-mi tries to convince us how brave he is for "daring" to tell the QUEEN to cork it. QUEEN. And just WHO around here has referred to herself as being QUEEN like? When one is referring to the QUEEN, is not one referring to none other then Miss Echoesechoesechoes herself????? So, Jim-mi was NOT responding to ME, ladies and well, just ladies I guess, he was responding to QUEEN Echoe. Therefore, I am NOT GUILTY, and I am UNANIMOUS on that! 

So, what sayeth ye? And by the way, ye are all banned for jumping to conclusions and trying to throw the rule book upside the head of an INNOCENT woman. I REST MY CASE!


----------



## Jim-mi

I am so discombobulated by that last post that I must baN you until my eyes uncross.


----------



## Bret

Banned for ban-induced Esotropia. Cross my heart.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not being here to taste my soup. How can I know if it needs anything?


----------



## MOSSYNUT

num num num it needs more salt, flavor, and someone else to cook it.:banana:

banned for not being able to cook.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, banned for being sooooooooooooooo wrong!!


----------



## Jim-mi

how can you enjoy your soup when your holding your fork wrong.......??
you are banneD to the pantry........


----------



## summerdaze

Fork? I don't need no stinking fork! Just drink it straight from the bowl silly! SLURPPP Banned, b/c I seemingly have to teach you the basics of soup eating.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for thinking you are gonna teach me how to eat soap.....


----------



## summerdaze

Naw, that would just make your mouth all slippery and stuff, and there'd be NO TELLIN' how much gobblity-goop would come out of it then!! You're banned for wantin' to slather up!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned. There is just to much that comes to mind with that post dazed. Gonna sneak right back outta here now. Snort...


----------



## summerdaze

Hahahahahaha! Banned for being a chicken,.......a snortin' chicken at THAT! Maybe I should just call ya a "Snicken".


----------



## Echoesechos

Wullll this snicken sometimes knows her limits and that one was smacking me in the head. Sooo on another note, I'm done snorting. That is your "thing". Banned for spreading your snorting around. Germies.


----------



## summerdaze

Aww...don't be a SULKY snicken, Buwahahahahaha! Hey! You've got notes? Banned for not sharing about your musical side until now!


----------



## Jim-mi

The queen only sings in the key of A double flat in the shower.
With an old Guy Lumbago record playing . . . .
banneD iffin you think udder wise


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey, you been sneaking around my shower? Banned for not joining in. Singing I mean. Get your mind outta the drain. 

Sd, believe me no one wants me to sing and I can't play anything.... soooooo I'm tuneless.


----------



## summerdaze

That's what I was thinkin' Echoes! Have we got a peepin Jim-mi in the house??! But, then again, I guess iffin' you want him to join in, who am I to judge? :shrug:


----------



## Jim-mi

truthfully iffin ya don't want me watching listening to ya then ya best put yer c-phoney in the freezer............

thats how I know that the queen sings way off key. . . . . .It was rather painful.....
and Dazze ain't much better........
and yer both banneD fer yer chicken snorting.........


----------



## Raeven




----------



## sustainabilly

All generalists are banned. Specifically!


----------



## Raeven

It needed doing, and you know it needed doing.

Banned for making me defend my ban.


----------



## Echoesechos

So who made the top dog of banning? Sheesh leave a day or so and all check breaks out. Banned for not pretending we are at least a somewhat of a democracy.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for confusing democracy with hypocrisy. C'mon, you know getting what you want is more fun than getting what's best. Sheesh!

ETA: Umm, I was only joking. I just like rhyming words.


----------



## Jim-mi

Getting what "you want" is gonna get ya banneD to the big Iron Hotel. . . . . . .lol


----------



## Bret

Banned for turning the heat down on metal motels.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for rock climbing with your shoe laces untied.......


----------



## arcticow

Shhh... Lesley don't know I'm here... Yer ALL banned jes' cause I ain't been here and can't stay!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh great. Pull us into this conspiracy. Banned for making us stay quiet and not for just letting the good times roll.


----------



## Jim-mi

Echo you is banneD for throwing a bucket of hog wash into the proverbial fan-ski....


----------



## Echoesechos

Ummmm what? Hog wash is expensive so I never throw that around without cause. Banned for not knowing that.. AND then throwing a fan-ski into the works. For shame Jim, for shame.


----------



## arcticow

Two words... SHEEP DIP!! Banned!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Cow you is bannEd for having the audacity to compare cheep dip to authentic hog wash .............


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh... banned! Cuz everyone knows all that pork is really just a bunch o' bull.


----------



## Bret

Banned for hypnotizing banners with the cool avatar.


----------



## sustainabilly

Ehhhhhh! Low resistance to the power of suggestion. When you wake up, you'll be Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

You is bannEd for reminding me of my low resistance to the power of pumpkin pie......


----------



## sustainabilly

Pie...Mmmmm. Crap! Now I gotta watch "It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown." Banned!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh love Charlie Brown. Tis the season too. For the reminder I won't ban you Sus. But next time watch out.


----------



## Jim-mi

queenecho you is banneD for being entirely too unnecessarily liable


----------



## Bret

Banned for seasonal animation banning disorder.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for practicing psychology without the Lucy seal of approval. 
...........Hey, How much do ya charge?


----------



## Bret

sustainabilly said:


> Banned for practicing psychology without the Lucy seal of approval.
> ...........Hey, How much do ya charge?


Standard of course--5 Cents. It's on the sign. Banned for not being able to afford it as indicated by asking. At least, that's what they always tell me when I ask the price of something.


----------



## sustainabilly

Maybe next time you could turn the sign around after you write it up? Insensitivity towards byslexics. Tut, tut. Danneb!


----------



## Jim-mi

Then when ya turned da sign around it was upside downward......shame . .bannEd


----------



## sustainabilly

Yup. Me thinks Bret needs a triple-banning. Why, she's not even Chuck M. Schultz sanctioned with her ol' generic psycho shack. Ban Ban Ban!!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for belittling pediatric psyche piercers!!! Lucy is a qualified counselor, and so are we all!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Cow you is bannEd for promoting mustard on your carrots.........


----------



## summerdaze

So what's wrong with THAT? Next you'll be scolding for grape jelly on hot dogs! Or hot sauce on brownies! Banned until you expand your mind Jim-mi.


----------



## Jim-mi

You is bannEd for knowing I like grape jam on me hotdoggies........
how the devil did you know......??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Echoesechos

She's a hot dog clairvoyant Jim. Banned for not knowing just how special a talent that is. Special ya know. She charges a dollar two ninety eight an hour just for her services.


----------



## Jim-mi

Thats thirteen cents more than I make in a year . . . .so bannEd


----------



## Echoesechos

Well that's a whole penny more a month plus one to spare. Banned for giving yourself a tip. Not sure that's how life works. So stay banned until I figure that one out, k?


----------



## Jim-mi

No its not K . . My infernal secret has been let out so I are not not a happy camperou..bannEd


----------



## handymama

Banned for having secrets with caribou


----------



## arcticow

Chocolate pie with red beans on top for everyone! Banned!!!


----------



## Bret

arcticow said:


> Chocolate pie with red beans on top for everyone! Banned!!!


Banned for French Burnt Bean Pie...heay that sounds pretty interesting for a pie. This is a warning only. That's a first. It will surely get me banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

You is bannEd for letting the French get any where near my beans . . .them is fighting words.


----------



## summerdaze

I, the weenie queen, ban you Jim-mi, for hoarding your beans. Such anger....tsk, tsk....


----------



## sustainabilly

:tmi::tmi::tmi:...Ms summer, Banned!


----------



## Echoesechos

Ok Jim you heard the weanie beanie Queenie tell you that you are banned. Well dude youse is double banned because on post #3004 I told you that you were banned until I could make a determination and alas I have not yet. 20 lashes with a wet noodle for you sir. Banned, banned, banned and bannedid.


----------



## handymama

Banned for practicing bdsm with noodles


----------



## sustainabilly

No, no echo. That's katykid, not bannedid. The grammar Nazi'll get you for that. And your little dog too! So I'll ban you first. See? I did you a favor.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh phew, glad someone is looking out for my fictional pooch. But me? I live for the wild Times. Banned for repressing my groove. Now I have nothing to do.


----------



## sustainabilly

Ha! Like anyone could do that. You a banned for fibbing missy.


----------



## handymama

Echoes, you're banned for having a groove to repress. I'm jealous.
And billy, you're banned for catching katydids. Poor defenseless things.


----------



## Echoesechos

I think I read somewhere where little white ones don't hurt.. So that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Banned if you don't believe that. So your fate is all up to you.


----------



## handymama

Banned for using only the tiny white ones...you gotta really mean it lol.


----------



## Echoesechos

Now mamma you sound like my Dad. He told me that if I thought I needed to cuss I might as well go for broke. Reverse Psychology at its best because I could never cuss in front of him knowingly. 

You just earned a reprieve because I hadn't thought of my Dad today until now. Thanks


----------



## sustainabilly

She ain't gettin out of it that easy. I ban her for thinking about bdsm and bugs on the same page. You're kinky ma'am.:cowboy:


----------



## handymama

Bugs are creepy. Banned for stating the obvious Billy


----------



## Echoesechos

Sssshhhhhhh, quiet. No one else knows that. Banned for trying to spill Jim French beans. He's a bean boarder you know. He will be mad at yyyYyOuuu.


----------



## handymama

Banned for making me spit coffee out because that hurted my brain


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for spreading tales. Everyone knows Jim's a Master Curmudgeon. Mad at everyone is what they do. He's even got an ebook out. I bought one. Good stuff. Nothin bout beans though.


----------



## sustainabilly

handymama said:


> Banned for making me spit coffee out because that hurted my brain


In my best Nelson from The Simpsons......

Ha! Ha!

Banned!


----------



## handymama

Banned for not possessing adequate bean literature


----------



## handymama

Banned for making me want "dooouuughnuuuts"


----------



## Jim-mi

The weinnie queenie banneD dog nuts eons ago.
banneD for irigating this gurmudgen.


----------



## handymama

Banned for over irrigating- you'll drown the beans.


----------



## Echoesechos

Saw this and had to share.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned! for trying to commercialize this not for profit banning fandango!


----------



## handymama

Banned for not supporting the adorable turbaned skeletal terrorist!


----------



## Jim-mi

All you coffee addicts are bannEd till you admit you highly resemble this wonderful turbaned skeletal terrorist first thing in the morning.........


----------



## sustainabilly

Hmmm. Strong you may be. But banned you still are.


----------



## Echoesechos

LOL. Lukkke you're still Sus's father. Oh ummm banned too.


----------



## handymama

Jim-mi is banned for withholding my coffee (gnaws arm off)! And echoes and billy are banned for using excessive force.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for giving little children nightmares. I mean, really. It's not even Halloween!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for not supporting the general Halloween spirit!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for evil laughter.


----------



## handymama

Banned for calling my sweet girlish giggle evil


----------



## sustainabilly

handymama said:


> Jim-mi is banned for withholding my coffee (gnaws arm off)! And echoes and billy are banned for using excessive force.


Pursuant to article VII, Sec.B, subsec. 234.638 of the Banning Bylaws, hitherto and furthermore to be known as banning bylaws you are hereby notified and forthwith instructed to present yourself in front of the committee for enforcement of aforementioned banning bylaws on the date described in the addendum to citation and investigation of banning bylaws infractions to formally answer charges of unlawful triple persons banning in direct violation of Art. IX. Sec. A, subsec. 198.3330 of banning bylaws and heretofore and forthwith be presented with a citation of banning. If for any reason you are unable to comply you may contact the business office for appointment rescheduling. Please remit check or money order to MH5-OU812.


----------



## sustainabilly

I was wondering where you got to Rae. Banned for making me wonder!


----------



## handymama

Banned for punishing me with a citation sans noodles...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not playing in the Story thread, which will always bring me back.  Your posts there were always so hilarious!!

ETA: Above is directed to Karl. Handymama, you are banned for being too quick on the draw!!


----------



## sustainabilly

That's what you get for letting it go off the front page. You know I have the attention span of a goldfish. Banned!


----------



## handymama

I'm banning myself for being so bored I'm paying that much attention lol


----------



## Raeven

Banned for burdensome bureaucracy.


----------



## Twp.Tom

I can' t ban You?, cause I like You*


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned. Second offense, for excessive Twp. Tom niceness.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because vacations, sick leave and bereavement requests are no longer your responsibility. As you remember, you were demoted some time ago to "Forum Pencil Sharpener," so please get back to work on those #2s, (And please pick up and dispose properly any pencil shavings. I'm tired of finding those everywhere. I just may have to give everyone a mechanical pencil. With big erasers.)


----------



## sustainabilly

There wouldn't be pencil shavings all over the floor if you had supplied the peanut shells like you promised. Banned! You peanut hoarder.


----------



## handymama

Banned for discarding pencil shavings that are useful in wig creation.


----------



## sustainabilly

I was framed!! And you are banned for a predilection towards Shirley Temple hairstyles.


----------



## handymama

Banned for downing my fabulous locks


----------



## Jim-mi

fabulous socks . . . you got any religious socks . . . banneD iffin ya don't.....

I have a drawer full of religion


----------



## handymama

Banned for trying to exorcise the toe demons from my unholy socks


----------



## arcticow

Yer all banned for promulgating group insincerity, mass lunacy, and total inanity!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for drive by banning!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having an automatic refrigerator cucumber. That is just too kinky.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for being a prude:happy2:


----------



## Raeven

Banned for... wait. How do you suggest I remedy this?


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD unless you come to Prudenville Mich. and we can work this out over a coffee and dognut.........


----------



## handymama

By purchasing your own automatic refrigerator cucumber of course. Banned for not seeing the possibilities.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## sustainabilly

Your both banned for being entirely too subjectively objective.


----------



## arcticow

Banned, all, for being far too suggestive for my totally innocent, pure mind!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for being too haughty.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well ummm hate to ask the obvious but aren't they a might cold? Inquiring minds want to know. Banned for being haughty naughty.


----------



## handymama

Adds to the excitement. Banned for not bringing your noodles.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for contributing to the delinquency of noodles!


----------



## handymama

Banned. They said they liked it.


----------



## sustainabilly

Well. Um.... got nothin.


----------



## handymama

Banned bwahahaha


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you are not getting any closer to that windmill. It's like you are frozen in time or something.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for channeling Don Quixote.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for sussing me out. Guilty as charged. Now, git!


----------



## sustainabilly

Heck, it was just a lucky guess. Banned for thinking much too hard.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for accusing me of something I'm seldom accused of.


----------



## sustainabilly

Me thinks I'll just pre-ban you now. Feels like I've been here before.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being the presumptive winner of the Singletree Bulwar Lytton Fiction Contest. It was either you or me, so I'm making it you.


----------



## sustainabilly

Crap! Now I gotta rent a tux. Banned for making me spend my beer money.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for just announcing you are going to be away. I don't remember seeing your paperwork requesting leave. But bring me a keepsake, willya?


----------



## sustainabilly

Ha! Banned for thinking your not going Jessie. I'll need a dame to hang on my arm. Sheesh!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because you know I don't have a thing to wear, which means I'll have to haul out that old bridesmaid dress from 1987. You know, the one with the puffy sleeves that makes me look fat. Which is like... all of them.


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh yeah. I remember. The one that plunges way down in the back. Banned for trying to discourage me.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh that was the one she wore backwards wasn't it? Was afraid of falling out if worn correctly. I remember now. Banned. When you're with the stud you need dress not like a dud. Go Jessica, go.


----------



## Jim-mi

Fall out was inappropriately delt with on pg 79 . . . .baNned


----------



## Bret

Banned for chlorofalling.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for prejudice towards the supine sports. Didn't you know they're the hottest thing since bungee jumping and para-boarding? Usually, directly following catastrophic failure of one or the other.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for making me look up the word "supine".


----------



## sustainabilly

I'm sorry. Don't ban me cuz I'm nerdiful...


----------



## Jim-mi

Being nerdiful causes lingering indigestion . . . . .you is banneD


----------



## sustainabilly

Uh huh. I know you really meant lingerie indigestion. We know what you been up to. And, don't blame it on auto correct. You're busted! And Banned!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for hunting without killing anything but time. Twice!


----------



## sustainabilly

Says our resident computer game huntress. Is that banned twice or killing time twice. Banned for inconclusive ambiguity with a misdemeanor for redundancy.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for llamas. 

And yes, even as we write, I have another new game cooking around in my head... but as usual, it will be literary in nature and probably not popular.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for llamas? What is this? I like llamas. Banned for pickin on me. :awh:


----------



## Jim-mi

They know they get banneD if they don't pickle you


----------



## Raeven

Oh, please. Banned for disregarding that the entire thread is about picking on people.


----------



## handymama

Banned for sensitivity


----------



## Raeven

And Jim, banned for simultaneous banning!!


----------



## Raeven

And that goes three times for handymama!!! Yeesh!!


----------



## handymama

Feel my banning wrath, grr


----------



## Jim-mi

yer banneD for gritting yer tooths


----------



## handymama

Banned for batting your eyelashes


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for eyelash envy.


----------



## handymama

Banned for hurting my feelings (sniffles). I can't help it I want prettier ones....


----------



## sustainabilly

I reckon you didn't get the memo.



Raeven said:


> Oh, please. *Banned for disregarding that the entire thread is about picking on people.*


Banned for not paying attention to affairs he-ah. This is serious business, with important subjects. Discussed by all the most discerning banners worldwide. 

If you wanna run with the big dogs, hunnee, you gotta get off the porch.


----------



## handymama

Banned for making me get off the porch. I had COFFEE.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not owning, and having at instant readiness, at least two choices of travel mugs. Every well versed coffeeholic and midnight rambler knows this.


----------



## handymama

Ooh, banned for midnight rambling. What have YOU been up to, sir?


----------



## sustainabilly

I ain't sayin. And you can't make me. Banned for tryin.


----------



## handymama

Banned for being in denial of your trifling ways.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for trying to get me to deny it-- whatever it is, so many times that I'll end up looking guilty anyway. Sheesh! You women. And double banned for kicking me in my paranoia bone.


----------



## handymama

Banned for mentioning paranoia. Now I'm nervous. THEY'RE WATCHING...


----------



## sustainabilly

Not me. I'm gonna turn over, tune out, and drop off....to sleep. And you are Banned for the night.


----------



## handymama

Ok, ban you tomorrow


----------



## Echoesechos

You're all banned for forgetting to wear your tin foil hats. They are watching and listening. I would love to see their faces as they try to follow your posts. Mine, easy peasy.... Yours?


----------



## Bret

Banned for encouraging passive aggressive human knit picking of inconsequentials and causing me to be over my head.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for assuming my mantle as chief haughty person and high-handed dispensator of self-important judgment... Also for being a pretender at curmudgeonly!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

Theres only one curmudgeon on here . . . so you is nanneD for trying to push me aside.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well now is nanned the new banned? Jim you are robustly banned (until I hear otherwise) for creating confusion and for JB. (Just because)


----------



## Jim-mi

Curmudgeons can nann anybodys they wants including queenies . . and so you is....


----------



## arcticow

Absolutely RIGHT!!! Banned.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for lack of originality. Those mismatching socks are _so_ the 90's.


----------



## Echoesechos

But originality isn't a job requirement. Banned for confusing the natives. Mismatched socks are very thrifty ya know. Very progressive.


----------



## sustainabilly

There's your problem. Banned for considering this noble enterprise as...just a job.


----------



## Jim-mi

you is banneD unless you consider this job a gigantic farce . . . . . .


----------



## sustainabilly

Not a gigantic farce Jim. Not even a little tiny bit farcical. More like an honest hobby. Salt of the earth stuff, ya know? Banned for traitorous and seditious editorial commentary on the benefits of banning.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for jockeying so hard for the position.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD cause you let the jockeys saddle loose


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for watching jockeys' saddles.


----------



## handymama

Banned for sitting in front of the computer for hours on some forum


----------



## sustainabilly

59 minutes on, 31 minutes off. Lather, rinse, repeat. You can't catch me. :nana: Banned for trying.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not just getting the app and glancing at it periodically


----------



## sustainabilly

:hysterical: Banned for needing an app to tell you the time. What did they _teach_ you youngsters in grade school?


----------



## handymama

Banned for criticizing my superior education


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not divulging where you actually got it. Or, maybe I should congratulate you for discretion, huh?


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey, there is nothing wrong with her Acme education. Banned for stomping on her 10year degree. She worked hard for that.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for wearing that funny hat while you couch surf! Everyone knows, you know.


----------



## handymama

Banned for having no taste in fashion...everyone. knows Perry the platypus is in


----------



## sustainabilly

Fashion smashion! Pfhht... Banned for not having one in camo.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not knowing I DO have one in camo. Pink and camo that is.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for claiming said pink cam, Perry the Platypus hat without proving it with pics. You broke ST rule#9. Tsk Tsk...


----------



## handymama

Banned for misunderstanding. Perry isn't on my hat because I'm not trying to pick up women. They flock to it, doncha know.


----------



## sustainabilly

So you're implying echo is? Banned for starting vicious rumors!


----------



## handymama

Banned for not knowing hers merely says his name. Its only if Perry is pictured that it calls them like zombies to flesh.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for flimsy excuses. You ain't gettin' shy of it that easy, missy. Nuh uh.


----------



## handymama

Banned for thinking I'd do such a thing. You're just jealous cuz your spongebob jammies ain't cutting it.


----------



## sustainabilly

My Sponge Bob jammies are reserved for special guests only; private receptions, high level conferences,... like that. You Sponge Bob hater. Banned!


----------



## handymama

Banned for causing me to remember that horrible spongebob pic you posted lol


----------



## Echoesechos

Spongebob huh? So does this mean you wear wet jammies? Undersea ya know. Banned for squishy jammies. 

If we talking jammies then bring on granny gowns. Sooooo sexy. And I know it.


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for wearing a granny gown when you go swimming


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for secretly liking the idea. LOL, maybe I should just go ahead and ban myself too, then.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for falling on your own banning sword. You got to raise it high and proud, like THIS guy!:hobbyhors


----------



## sustainabilly

Hmph! Banned for not realizing that's a gentleman's ban; honorable and all that stuff like that there... And that guy? He must've swung his sword low at least once. That horse ain't got no body!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for dehumanizing us by implying we are kinky. We prefer "humans of a kinkical nature."


----------



## Echoesechos

Body or not you knew what it meant. Banned for literality. Lots of grey matter in these posts. En gard pard...


----------



## Raeven

Hah!! Hahahahahahaha!!!! Banned for not being QUITE quick enough!!


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for collecting all that stinky cat literal


----------



## sustainabilly

Echoesechos said:


> Body or not you knew what it meant. Banned for literality. Lots of grey matter in these posts. En gard pard...


Yes. Well it goes with the hair. A fashion statement, doncha know.

Banned for not having plenty of stinky cat literal on hand for Ebola preps.


----------



## Echoesechos

With three kitties there is plenty of cat literal on hand. Shipping some your way. Don't stomp the bag,k? Now you are banned for mentioning my kitties unmentionable s.


----------



## sustainabilly

Please! Please don't? I'm allergic. Outside mousers? Like 'em just fine. Inside kitty? It's a self banning straight to the dog house for this hombre. Something about the dander on matures, IDK. When they're kittens I'm fine.

Now..... Oh no you don't. Banned for even _thinking_ about trying to lure me into an exchange that has anything to do with a lady's kitty.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for thinking there are any ladies on this thread.


----------



## Jim-mi

nice day if it don't rain


----------



## summerdaze

That was nice and safe Jim-mi. I'm not even gonna ban ya. Enjoy your freedom!


----------



## Jim-mi

Yer nanneD for making me think I had freedumb . . .I went out side to flap my wings and got soaked from the very heavy rain......Now my pompador is a mess


----------



## sustainabilly

HA ha Ha ha hahaha... Pompador Hm hm hm ....Banned!!! :hysterical:ound::rotfl::hysterical:ound:


----------



## Echoesechos

Now Sus it's not nice to make fun. Fun but not nice.... Maybe you should be banned until you can play nice.


----------



## Jim-mi

Ya . . . . play nice like the neutra dame feets ball team . . . .or you is banneD......


----------



## summerdaze

"Neutra dame feets"....?? I'm sorry Jim-mi, I don't speak Jive. You're banned coz ya do!


----------



## Echoesechos

Times two. What?????


----------



## Jim-mi

My bad tis spelled Nutre Dame . . . . .you know it as footballs "school"


----------



## handymama

Honestly people. Banned for not speaking hick. Notre Dame football.


----------



## Jim-mi

I knew my fun-ing would step on some Catholic's toes . . . .banned for lack of a sense of humidor..........


----------



## handymama

Banned for assuming I don't have humidors. I'm getting my ruler, which all Catholic nuns carry. And you're gonna get it.


----------



## summerdaze

Get 'em mama! That reminds me....this has nothin' to do with nothin' but I have a great nun outfit for Halloween. I was a zombie nun 3 yrs ago..time to whip it out again. Hey! I could dress up, and we could take turns cracking Jim-mi's knuckles with our rulers! Think it's a good idea? Banned if ya don't.....but banned if ya do.


----------



## handymama

Hmm, can we dress Jim-mi as a choirboy? Banned for making me picture this lol


----------



## summerdaze

Yeah, he's a bad, bad choirboy, and must take his punishment. Banned coz I'm starting to enjoy this scenario in a dark and disturbing way....BWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## handymama

Banned for enjoying this a bit too much...


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD for doughting my choirboy super instinks


----------



## Bret

...banned for singing to the choir.


----------



## handymama

Banned for too much communion wine.


----------



## Bret

Banned for regulating spirit spirits.


----------



## handymama

Banned for forgetting the wafers


----------



## Jim-mi

banneD cause ya don't eat enough garlic............


----------



## summerdaze

Banned coz you eat too MUCH garlic! Whew-eee....what's that smell? Banned coz that ain't EVEN right Jim-mi!
Let's go get our rulers Handymama!


----------



## handymama

Banned for underestimating the additional horrors of onions. I'm getting the ruler AND THE BREATH MINTS.


----------



## Jim-mi

Ha-ha . . thanks to my secret dick tracy telescopeing pocket straw you is gonna get a spit ball right between the eyes . . . . . bannEd


----------



## handymama

Banned for attempting to spread germs during this season of torment. I'm getting my nerf gun. And I assure you, at our house, we have lots...


----------



## Jim-mi

Ittin you show up with yer nerp gun I'll step on your big toe and baNN ya


----------



## handymama

Banned for toe attacks! You fight dirty.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for encouraging toe jams. Party on dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because my county has put up confusing yellow turn signals and you did nothing to stop them.


----------



## Bret

Turn, turn, turn banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

Bret is baNNed cause he made me turn so much I gots dizzy--er


----------



## Raeven

Banned because if you are great and powerful as you claim, then you hoped I would ban you, so you can show me your stuff.


----------



## Jim-mi

Can't show all my trade secrets . .baNNed for attempting to let the bag out of the cat.


----------



## arcticow

:gaptooth::gaptooth:Banneded!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Does your wife know you're here??? I'm gonna go find her....she might need some rulers to straighten out the unruly. BANNED till I get back!


----------



## arcticow

No rulers!! She learned how to use 'em from the nuns at school... Banned!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Well AC? You know that only leaves one other thing. And, I'll just go ahead and ban you now, cuz No... Wire... Hangers!!


----------



## summerdaze

Wire hangers? SCARES ME!!!! (and you're banned for scaring me)


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh brother... sissy! You're such a...a... Girl! Banned!


----------



## handymama

Banned because girls rule and boys drool.


----------



## sustainabilly

Sure. Over girls. (or steak, or fishing, or trucks...get the idea?) Banned for not acknowledging that.


----------



## handymama

Banned for displaying your primal urges


----------



## summerdaze

Yeah Billy! Banned for not keepin' that slobber to yourself! :yuck: 
Did you notice that I didn't even ban you mama??? I've turned over a new leaf.


Naw, I can't do it.....you're banned. Sorry.


----------



## handymama

Banned for mercilessly crushing my hopes lol


----------



## sustainabilly

Okay there Ms. Dazed, now where did you get the idea I wasn't keeping it to myself? I'm wounded...mortally wounded. I'll have you know I don't drool over just any fool thing. I have a very particular slobber gland, thank you very much. And, I'll ban--err, thank you to remember that!

mama, banned for building your hopes out of flimsy cardboard cereal boxes.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for makin' fun cause I buy cereal in a bag!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for revealing my penchant for reeses puffs. I can't help that they don't make the boxes like they used to!


----------



## Bret

...for thinking outside the box.


----------



## Jim-mi

Bret yer baNNed for stealing my patented line


----------



## arcticow

Banned for trying to patent common property!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for not having public restrooms on your property


----------



## arcticow

Banned for trying to sell porta-potties!!!


----------



## Bret

...for attempting to regulate BMs.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for being irregular. Eat more prunes. 50,000 plum growers can't be wrong.


----------



## Bret

I show up everyday. Banned for trying to give me the slip.


----------



## Jim-mi

BaNNed for having inappropriate fall out


----------



## Raeven

Banned for deja vu. It's like I've... been here before.

Banned for deja vu. It's like I've... been here before.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for passing yourself!!! Did you wave at you??


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for waving at your toes


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for having a foot fetish. Not that I'm judging that's just nasty:gaptooth:
I finally figured out how to understand you. It takes lots of Jim Beam:banana:


----------



## handymama

Banned for making me have whiskey envy!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for over-dramatizing your drunk hiccuping act.



Bret said:


> *I show up everyday.* Banned for trying to give me the slip.


Banned for letting the internet eat your soul.


----------



## Bret

Banned for trying to prevent it's indigestion.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for including an apostrophe in the word, "its," when it's incorrect to use one. Way to make me squirm -- and not in a nice way!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for noticing punctuation errors in a page full of foot festish pondering, whiskey and whiskey envy, squirming and the eating of someone's soul by the interwebs (hiccup)


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not accepting me for who I am, warty grammatical pedant and all. <sniffle!>


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for making me feel bad on a social call <looks at ground contritely> Sowwy.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for judging kinks.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for thinking I was judging. I was taking notes!


----------



## Raeven

Oh, all right. That's a point. I'll ban myself for judging your judging.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not mentioning rulers when kink is involved.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned coz I want to get back to the foot fetish. :teehee:


----------



## handymama

Banned because I had an ex with one. Foot jobs can give leg cramps you know.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Banned for making me laugh out loud with the windows open and possibly annoying the neighbors


----------



## handymama

Banned for living where it's quiet enough for the neighbors to hear you laugh when all I hear is my dad singing Kenny Chesney til three AM.


----------



## Jim-mi

mama you is baNNed for not trimming yer toes nail


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for enabling Ms. Dazed's foot fetish.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for ignoring the ugly truth about mama's nails


----------



## handymama

Banned for not seeing the supreme usefulness of my long toenails


----------



## Raeven

Banned for giving me a visual that will haunt me for the entire day. Eeeeuuuuggghhh!!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for dirty mindedness. I meant in case I need to scratch an itch and my hands are occupied. Bwahaha.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not getting that THAT'S the visual to which I was referring!!!


----------



## handymama

Aww. Banned for being a downer.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for using all these excuses so as not to preform the necessary rituals needed to be prim and proper.


----------



## handymama

Gasp! I'll have you know they're painted up all pretty and purple! Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

Oh my . . of all the colours . . .you had to pick the banneD purple . . . .shame


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for not being able to appreciate pretty purple bear claws:banana:


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for mentioning bear claws. I just ate the last of my banana nut bread and there's no more goodies in the pantry. Time to make the doughnuts.


----------



## handymama

Mmmm banned for making me contemplate a midnight doughnut run.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me think about the last time I had a doughnut, which was at least 5 years ago!


----------



## Jim-mi

On your very own game you up and forgot that it was you who banneD dognuts 5 years ago.........shame


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for bringing up such a terrible ban.
All in favor of reinstating the doughnut say I


----------



## Raeven

What's this? An insurrection of one? Why, the very idea!! You, there!! Banned for insolence, insubordination and... why am I explaining myself? Banned!!


----------



## handymama

Uh oh, trying to enforce a dictatorship. I'm starting an underground movement to ban you.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Underground movement?
You little lady are banned for being yella!!!
Let's put this mutiny out for everyone to see and make an example out of this tyrant. Her evil rule has gone on too long.
You may take our lives but you'll never take our doughnuts!!!

:hobbyhors:hobbyhors:hobbyhors


----------



## handymama

Banned for not wearing your kilt. Freedom!


----------



## Jim-mi

bAnned for showing yer knobby knees..........


----------



## Bret

Banned for dual double consonants talking and sending lesser double vowels walking on knobby knees. Wow, my head hurts.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for admitting you got confused in this very important, enlightening thread.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for... Because... Uuumm... Shoot!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

HEY!! @!Q*#!:grumble: You made me lose my plaaaacce! _Bad ac!_ Banned!


----------



## Bret

Lost in place. Banned.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me ban at such a beastly hour of the day. Double-banned, in fact. Where's my coffee??


----------



## sustainabilly

Waah! Waah! Face it. You're hooked... Acting like you don't love to ban. Pah!! Banned for trying to pass yourself off as a Banaddict Arnold!


----------



## Raeven

Oh, I admit it. I shout it from the rooftops, in fact!! I WAS BORN TO BAN!! So... you know... banned.


----------



## Bret

Banned for being "Up on the roooooooooooooof."


----------



## Raeven

Banned for trying to turn this into a mooooooosic thread.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for specieist propaganda.


----------



## Jim-mi

Children...........just sit on your hands and suck a licorice or I'll bAn the bunch of ya


----------



## arcticow

Banned for promoting licorice over horehound or sassafras...


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for forgetting bananas .......


----------



## Bret

...for barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Raeven

Oh, quite mixing your metaphors, you two. It's not rocket surgery, you know. Banned -- both of you!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for non sequitural prejudice. The grammar nazi nazis are watching YOU!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, I'll wager I could out-grammar-Nazi any grammar Nazi you care to propose. I am deficient in many skills -- but pedantic grammatical twichiness is not one of them! Banned for even thinking it would be possible.


----------



## sustainabilly

No argument there. Only, I meant the nazis who pick on the naziers for naziing in the first place. Did that clear it up? :rotfl:

BTW, You really should see a doc for that twitchiness. Banned for self medicating with cooking sherry.


----------



## Echoesechos

I don't ban for a few days and I'm amazed at what you all have gotten up to. You're all banned for having to much fun. WITHOUT ME!! I'm so hurt y'all.


----------



## Bret

...for tardiness to the parimutual banned track. And there off...


----------



## sustainabilly

ST OTBanning... :hobbyhors: For impersonating a truant officer while encouraging the hopelessly incorrigable... you are banned. 

Gambling is _The Devil!_


----------



## arcticow

Down, down to banishment and say I sent thee thither!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

sustain you is forthwith given a almost life time bAn for publishing my picature.....

and that is one of my better ones . . you should see me when I gits mad......


----------



## Bret

...for non endorsement of sustainable happy banning.


----------



## sustainabilly

Does it even _need_ endorsement? For not realizing that the state of banning is happiness sublime. And, in and of itself, an ethereal, self-sustaining, transcendental medium... I ban you child. I ban you.................................................

Hari...hari banya.....


----------



## summerdaze

"Banning is happiness sublime"? Not for me. I practice selfless banning. I take no pleasure from it, I just do it for YOUR own good. Sort of like the Mother Theresa of banning. 
You all are banned for taking such pleasure. It's wicked. You should go flog yourselves now.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Maybe for our wicked pleasures you could flog us instead:gaptooth:
Banned dirty lil :angel:


----------



## sustainabilly

summerdaze said:


> "Banning is happiness sublime"? Not for me. I practice selfless banning. I take no pleasure from it, I just do it for YOUR own good. Sort of like the Mother Theresa of banning.
> You all are banned for taking such pleasure. It's wicked. You should go flog yourselves now.


Mossy you're banned! Trying to corrupt that poor confused... -n dazed- woman, Shame!! 
Read that up there ^^^. Don't let her fool ya. She's just practicing her martyr act. If it works out she'll wear her habit for trick or treating.


----------



## Jim-mi

Suggest you not pick on dazed or she will do funny things to your candy bag on Friday and your candy baggie will forever get baNNed


----------



## Raeven

I missed you, Echoes!! Special banning to you -- for staying away so long!!

Jim, you are banned for being RIGHT!!


----------



## handymama

You're all banned because I missed all the dirty flogging action :' -(


----------



## sustainabilly

Hesh you! You don't need the flogging. You're banned for cutting all the feet off of your footy pajamas.


----------



## handymama

I'll have to find something bad to do worthy of said flogging then.
Banned cuz I HAD to cut them off to accommodate my bear claws.


----------



## Bret

Banned. Ban all outlaws and soon only outlaws will ban.

I had forgotten about the killer bear that cornered me in the inescapable coulee.


----------



## handymama

Banned for being so far out there that I am totally lost.
ETA I googled, and get it now. My age was showing


----------



## summerdaze

sustainabilly said:


> Mossy you're banned! Trying to corrupt that poor confused... -n dazed- woman, Shame!!
> Read that up there ^^^. Don't let her fool ya. She's just practicing her martyr act. If it works out she'll wear her habit for trick or treating.



Yeah, I actually DO have a nun outfit, hee, hee, hee....AND a big ol' ruler!! YOU'RE banned coz first you call me that poor confused and dazed woman, and THEN you accuse me of "practicing" my martyr act. Now stick your knuckles out.....I got somethin' for you!


----------



## sustainabilly

Tease!  I did... and about knocked my laptop off the coffee table. But I got the Nun's get up right, didn't I? What... you're already good enough you don't need practice? Now I'll have to ban you for bragging.

mama, banned for getting lost. Stay with the rest of the group please, dear.


----------



## handymama

Banned for advising me to stay with the group of flogging nuns who hate doughnuts.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for common sense.


----------



## sustainabilly

I can't ban that! 
So umm... banned for wearing white after Labor Day..... and eating Fruit Loops straight from the box... Shoot! I got nuthin :facepalm:


----------



## handymama

Banned for not allowing tree rats to collect their foods in a safe and nonthreatening manner.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for chewing the tops off all the pens!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for allowing tree rats safe passage..........


----------



## handymama

Banned for inappropriate use of hiney tickets sus.
Jim-mi, banned for burning the gravy you created when you revoked the passports of the tree rats.


----------



## sustainabilly

Not me. This butt is law abiding. Banned for planning on hijacking your kiddos' Halloween candy.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well what did you expect him to do while wearing the feet of your jammies that you butchered. Rat trap gravy over acorns. Banned for not selling that at the five and dime laundromat.


----------



## handymama

Echoes, banned because I'm waiting on the gravy patent.
Sus, banned for knowing! I only take reeses cups...


----------



## sustainabilly

Hah! Fibber. Banned for secretly hoarding the candy corn so you can stick it in your nose and make faces in the mirror.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because that sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## sustainabilly

Hmph. Banned for repressing my second childhood.


----------



## handymama

Banned for cutting too many holes in your ghost costume


----------



## Bret

Banned for dissing my swiss cheese ghost costume.


----------



## handymama

Mmm banned for making me want cheese. Phantom cheese will do nicely.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for indecent exposure. It might be Halloween but decorum is still advised and needed.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not allowing us to celebrate skyclad in the tradition of our forefathers.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for......... nothing. Skyclad is good.
But, banned anyway, cuz the Great Pumpkin would want it that way.


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz tonight my skyclad suit got frostbite 
But I did get you some extra candy since you were sitting in the pumpkin patch all night...


----------



## arcticow

Banned, you're all banned, my little ones!!! Banned, for although I searched the Earth over, never did I observe a pumpkin patch sincere enough to merit my appearance therein... Ah, well... Perhaps next year...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for reminding me to leave out milk and cookies for the Great Pumpkin... if it's not too late, that is!!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not putting out goodies earlier, child... Though now is not too late...


----------



## Echoesechos

But I heard you're on a diet... Banned for getting fluffy.


----------



## sustainabilly

Fluffy? Really.. really? Banned!


----------



## Jim-mi

fluffy duffy puffy dee is all baNNED


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz fluffy is better than sparse
[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qRC4Vk6kisY[/ame]


----------



## summerdaze

The lot of you are banned coz not one peep said "Trick or Treat, SMELL MY FEET, give me something GOOD to eat! 
I'll expect you to work up something appropriate and special for Thanksgiving...or else. (cracks palm of hand with ruler for emphasis)


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNNed for parading around with that lethal weapon in yer hand . . you is scaring away us sheep.........


----------



## handymama

Banned for baaa-ing too loudly.


----------



## arcticow

Baaaaaanned for not feeding the ewes!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for liking pudding skin. Yuck.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not toasting your peanut butter and Canadian bacon sandwiches.


----------



## arcticow

You like back bacon, eh?? Banned!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Arcticow a foodist? Who woulda thunk it? Banned for abandoning your open borders, culinary diversity policies.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for opening YOUR borders... fer shame. AND what's in your wallet?


----------



## Jim-mi

that is a state secret . . . . . . .you is baNNed for having the audacity to ask.........


----------



## Bret

...for mocking the Borders of Audacity.


----------



## handymama

Banned for distracting me from my house cleaning


----------



## Bret

Banned for making us all so self conscious that we had to go clean for a while. Dust is Banned.


----------



## sustainabilly

For letting yourself be so easily swayed... Banned!!

FIGHT THE POWER!!


----------



## Jim-mi

BanneD for not using black strap molasses .........


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for confusing black strap with back strap.


----------



## Bret

Banned for dancing around the two-strap.


----------



## sustainabilly

Yer banned for not shining your saddle shoes for the hop.


----------



## arcticow

Too much hopping from subject to subject! Banned, I say!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Purposefully preferring plodding, punctilious pedantry, often points to problems parallel to particularly perplexing personality problems. The preferred procedures and practices pertaining to preventing this particular predicament?

Peaceful, yet pointed, pedestrian P-banning!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for being a thesaurus:hammer:


----------



## handymama

Banned for not telling me the scrambled eggs are delicious with mayo in them. I've been deprived for 27 years!!!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for not being handy enough to realize that on ur own:sing:


----------



## handymama

Banned because I'd never tried it since I don't like egg salad. Flossy butt.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

flossy butt:ashamed:
How did u know I wear g strings?:facepalm:
Banned for stalking me


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Banned for NOT stalking me.... HAHAHHAHA


----------



## handymama

Banned for wearing the g strings. Don't you know they cause moss to grow on your nuts?


----------



## MOSSYNUT

That's what a razor is for. I look like a big baby:rotfl:
Banned for getting me to tell all my secrets.


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh Lord! And you banned me for being a thesaurus? TMI dude.
Here. I'll make it simple to understand.

Grunt! Banned for grunt snort scratch grunt. Better?


----------



## handymama

Banned for encouraging cavetalk Sus.
Flossy, you are banned for shaving that which you cannot see. It is bound to get painful at some point.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Your banned little lady for treading on our native language.
Maybe I can't see it but do you remember the stretch Armstrong toy?:drum:
sus ur banned for believing everything u read on the internet.
Guys don't or shouldn't that is wear g strings


----------



## Jim-mi

Iffin ya baNs cave talk then we would be speachless. . . . . .

You is baNNed for that uppity start idea..........


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for your reactionary attitude towards the weird, yet oddly irresistible, upstart loonies here.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned, I resent being called 'upstart'!


----------



## handymama

Banned for resenting that which you resemble lol.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Your too cute!! Banned*


----------



## handymama

Awww. Banned for not perceiving me as vicious and fierce. Rawr.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for thinking I might underestimate a Lady*


----------



## handymama

Banned for being far too charming.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for giving me reasons to charm*

*PS-Ji-Mi, Ohio State is gonna win!


----------



## handymama

Banned for leaving me speechless and blushing. Are you sure you're not from Georgia?


----------



## Twp.Tom

Naw*, Your banned again, just a simple Boy from Ohio*-Go Buckeyes!!!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for bringing sports into this. Where's my ruler?


----------



## Jim-mi

buckeyes were fanatically baNNed ages ago ........
TwpT needs the ruler applied to his vindictive left testie . . . post haste


----------



## Twp.Tom

Hurt's when Your team/State loses huh Ji-Mi*, Banned!!!

*You'll need a yardstick, and not a puny ruler, to whack a Buckeye!!!LOl.


----------



## summerdaze

Because when you're right, you're right, I suspend all bannings on you today. Carry on.


----------



## sustainabilly

Pffftt! Banned! Such blatant cronyism! What can you expect from peeps who's team name is a tree nut? They don't even use the right shade of red.  
Badgers rule, Buckeyes drool. :nana:


----------



## summerdaze

We can make keychains and necklaces, and bracelets from our buckeyes to show our support for our team. Banned coz ya can't make anything from a badger.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned cuz you never heard of Badger Balm.


----------



## handymama

Banned for balming your badgers.


----------



## arcticow

If he can balm badgers and keep his fingers, good for him! Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

All you men. Banned if you're not regularly growling at badgers. :icecream: :whistlin:


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for discouraging their irregularities Raeven. Buckeyes smuckeyes. Quack quack baby. Have you quacked today? Goooooo Ducks.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for doubting me for even ONE SECOND!!!

QUACK ATTACK!!!! >@__/


----------



## sustainabilly

If it walks like a duck, and talks like a duck, it's probably some crazy fan chick from Oregon. :nana: Ban her... fast!eep:


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I really can't say how I feel about their chances... I'd be flayed alive. But I hold you entirely responsible all the same!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for falling to convenient scapegoating. It's okaaay I guess... I got broad shoulders. I can handle it. At least you're not picking on some hapless Michigan State fan. :trollface


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making me laugh. Evilly.


----------



## sustainabilly

_You_ are banned for enjoying your schadenfreude like a bag full of mini Dove bars.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for big words early in the morning. That's just mean.


----------



## Bret

Early Words Get Banned. And birds excluding ducks.


----------



## Echoesechos

Especially birds eating worms. Banned for spoiling my breakfast.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for knocking wiggly oatmeal!!!


----------



## summerdaze

arcticow said:


> Banned for knocking wiggly oatmeal!!!


:yuck: BANNED!!!!


----------



## Bret

summerdaze said:


> :yuck: BANNED!!!!


Banned for making faces beyond (insert grade here) grade. The one has been slapped off of me several times.


----------



## Raeven

You're still making that face. Banned for redundancy.


----------



## Raeven

Oh, and Echoes, in case you missed this:


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qhHre38QeZI[/ame]


Ok, now I'll ban myself for gratuitously using the Banning thread to taunt losing opponents to the Ducks. (It was worth it!)


----------



## sustainabilly

"...for gratuitously using the Banning thread to taunt losing opponents to the Ducks." .........


----------



## Echoesechos

I could not believe that when I saw it. Makes the saying about not counting your chickens applicable doesn't it?


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh and he is banned. LOL


----------



## Raeven

Echoesechos said:


> I could not believe that when I saw it. Makes the saying about not counting your chickens applicable doesn't it?


Oh, I KNOW you saw the play -- but the video is something other than that. You owe it to yourself to watch it. 

Oh, and banned for... not watching the video!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned because you're all obsessed.


----------



## sustainabilly

_Thank, You!_ But, you know I'm gonna have to ban you anyway, right? Sorry. Just business.


----------



## handymama

Banned for confusing cats with Chihuahuas.


----------



## sustainabilly

Blink, blink? Banned for thinking I differentiate. To me, they're both just moving targets. :heh:


----------



## handymama

Banned for implying a threat to kitties! You may commence the murder of the yappy rats, however.


----------



## arcticow

Rat HATER! Benned!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned, I only hate yappy ones. I had a very sweet pet rat named Annabel Lee once.


----------



## Echoesechos

OMG. That is to funny Raeven. Yo Mama you are banned for not being obsessed. Quack!


----------



## arcticow

Something in the water in OR... Banned!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for finding swamp thing


----------



## arcticow

Swamp thing nice, good creechur. Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Big foot is better. Banned for misleading information. And after our last election, it's not the water.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Yes handymama is better than swamp thing but ur still banned.


----------



## handymama

Banned for bringing my feets back into this!


----------



## Echoesechos

Ummm feets versus what may I ask. Banned for saying feets anyhoo.


----------



## handymama

I guess my feets versus flossys thong???


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah I don't like Flossy's thong either. I'm banning Flossy for that thong too.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I don't like my thong either but u is still banned:buds:


----------



## handymama

Banned for not trying manties.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for making it real easy to figure out what you do with _your_ spare time. Is that how you got the name handy?


----------



## handymama

Banned. Wouldn't that be footie?


----------



## MOSSYNUT

sussy ur so banned for implying that hanymama is a dirty girl.
handymama ur such a dirty girl. What the hell is manties?
:ashamed: for even asking the question that I really don't want to hear the answer to.


----------



## handymama

Banned for implying I'm dirty. I just took a shower, and I smell like jasmine, thank you very much.
Manties? Man panties? My ex hubby had some, and he's nearly fifty. C'mon now, get with the sexy undie program lol.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

mmmmm jasmine but ur still a dirty girl that's why we luv ya. lol
As far as the manties go to be honest I'm a boxer brief kinda guy myself.


----------



## handymama

Banned for...idk, you just are. Reckon boxer briefs are better than tighty whities anyday lol.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for spray painting graffiti on woodchucks.


----------



## handymama

Banned for thinking it's ok to shave the woodchucks as long as I don't graffiti them.


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh dang! Banned for guessing your Christmas present.


----------



## handymama

Banned because now I have the time warp stuck in my head. Its just a jump to the left!!!


----------



## Bret

Banned for contracting Charley McCarthy Disease and making me jump start this loser thread again.


----------



## handymama

Banned for letting it get down to 12 degrees tonight.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned like 13Â° is better.


----------



## sustainabilly

The weather. Everybody talks about it, but no one can do anything about it. Except ban you for talking about it.


----------



## handymama

Banned for trying to ban my freedom of speech.


----------



## sustainabilly

Freedom? That's cute. Banned for childlike gullibility.


----------



## handymama

Banned for calling me cute again! I keep telling you people, I'm vicious and fierce. Beware. Grrr.


----------



## sustainabilly

Grrr?...Grrr? Oh stop, please. You're killing me. If you want to scare someone, wag your hairy feet at them, LOL. Banned for blustering.
.
. 
...Grrr. Jeez...


----------



## handymama

banned!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh handy. What have you done?! _Who's foot did you steal!!_ Banned cuz I see a chip in your polish. Tsk Tsk


----------



## handymama

Banned because your pedicure is better than mine


----------



## sustainabilly

You've got me confused with a different regular poster to this thread. You must have taken the blue pill. You'll have to be banned for that. Sorry... --it happens:shrug:


----------



## Echoesechos

I always wear red.... Banned for buying into the "just happens" generation.


----------



## sustainabilly

Echoesechos said:


> I always wear red.... Banned for buying into the "just happens" generation.


.........so did Papa Smurf....... Banned for not realizing, I was --it happens before --it happened.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for baking prettier peach upside down cakes than I do.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned cause I heard grandma got ran over by a reindeer.


----------



## sustainabilly

I really shouldn't ban you, seeing as how you've had your nose to the grindstone lately, being all industrious and responsible and all. Plus, you gave me a compliment, and I'd hate to upset your delicate sensibilities by not acknowledging it. But that's kind of missing the point here. So... All work and no play makes Jessica a dull girl. Even with the low cut dresses... And being a former Cali-girl, you should know better. Banned! Bad Raeven! Play more. Cuz lots of laugh lines will make everyone think you know something they don't.

ETA: @ Echoes, Banned for your obvious excellence with non-sequitors.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for creepily looking into other people's cars to see what radio stations they are tuned into. Very creepy. Do you also hack into computers and watch people? I thought so.


----------



## sustainabilly

Weeds?...I've hacked em, maybe even a couple of project builds. Loogies?... I've hawked em. But computers? Nope. Although I've wanted to from time to time. Think, _BIG_ machete here. Banned for being so self conscience about wearing that classic yellow chicken suit around the house. I won't tell :rotfl::kiss:


----------



## Echoesechos

Well just recently weed became legal in Oregon. Might be a second income in there for us. Banned fir confining her weedy suit to inside only. Live free Raeven, live free sistuh.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for lack of commitment to Long Johns.


----------



## Echoesechos

Long John's are so yesteryear. If you are hoping to outsell the competition you need a new concoction. Bright works for you. Especially in western Oregon in the winter.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for leaving your car radio tuned to the "Classic Rock" station. (Oops. How did I know that?)


----------



## sustainabilly

The classic union suit would work for me Raeven. ...Just sayin...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for writing obscenities in snow. The poor snow...


----------



## sustainabilly

...doesn't really care. Banned for being interested enough to read them.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for promotion of frivolity. The Next Person seconds my request that all future posts be in Latin.


----------



## sustainabilly

Sic volvere parcas and Banned! for shunning hieroglyphic double dutch.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for menacing facial expressions and unjustified growling.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for pulling the ol' sugar in the salt shaker trick.


----------



## Bret

Banned for Ad hoc Shaker Magic.


----------



## Echoesechos

Shake your booty, shake your booty, yeah yeah. Banned now I have that song in my head.


----------



## sustainabilly

You do know you put it there all by yourself, right? I know I should ban you for being so goofy, but...well to be honest, I really don't see anything wrong with it. So, here you go Echoes.

"*OFFICIAL*

CERTIFICATE OF UN-BANNING

This certificate, presented to Echoesechos, on the 24th day of the month of November, in the year 2014, is hereby recognized by the banning committee of the Organization of Nonsensical Internet Thread Topics as an official 'Get Out Of Banning Free' card, good for one(1) un-banning, and forthwith, will be honored by all certified members of the Banning Club of TEOTWAWKI.​


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being unreasonably reasonable.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned cuz you used up all the whipped cream in ways that would make any self respecting pie blush.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because this: ..._No one really knows, agreed? _-- phrase makes me laugh every time, and laughing out loud may be beneficial to your health, and it may not be. Nobody knows. Agreed?


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for distracting me with deep thinking while I'm trying to get a large bottle of Captain Morgan to stand on one leg.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because Grandma deserved it. Seriously, you should've met the woman.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for giving Pringles the idea for chocolate potato chips!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for the sins of your educators.


----------



## arcticow

Banned because I am, yes, Santa Claus's reindeer herder!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for posting nice, soothing lies.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for flagrant disregard of youthinasia.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for whatever you do with Uncle Bert.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned because this: ...No one really knows, agreed?


----------



## handymama

Banned for the banjo music in the background.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for taking an extended leave with out permission.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not sufficiently holding her attention.


----------



## handymama

Banned for watching punkin chunkin.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for creeping me out.


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz I thought you was a toad frog...


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for talking to your feet.


----------



## handymama

Banned for living in the past.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for disregarding the past, for disrespecting your elders, for disassembling the TV remote, and for antiDISestablishmentarianism.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not visiting your eartometrist.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for reading over my shoulder.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not bringing your over the shoulder boulder holder.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for wearing yours.


----------



## handymama

Banned for using hamsters for skeet.


----------



## Bret

handymama said:


> Banned for the banjo music in the background.


Sorry, I left the door open again. I thought it was a little drafty.

Banned for As the Hamster Turns.


----------



## handymama

Banned for giving the hamsters a paranoid complex by leaving the video camera in the cage. Big brother watching the pets is going too far.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a leetle too preoccupied with hamsters. :cute: :teehee:


----------



## handymama

Banned for dissing my hammie obsession. 
Actually penguins are way cuter. I've always wanted to squeeze one to see what sound it'd make.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because although penguins love to roast turnips and other root vegetables, they never clean up after themselves, and leave horrible messes in the kitchen. If you squeezed a penguin, it would deserve it.

But the more I think about it, anyone who thinks about squeezing penguins deserves to be banned. Really banned.


----------



## handymama

Banned for making me feel guilty. I only hurt them cuz I love them. I bet their eyes bug out when you squeeze too hard...


----------



## Bret

Banned for giving penguins Strabismus and making me go full circle. I did not think about squeezing penguins...until now.


----------



## handymama

Mwahaha, banned for succumbing to my influence.


----------



## Echoesechos

I didn't think it had been so long since I've been here. I missed you guys.. loved the certificate, although I am not goofy. I'm Glenda the good witch.
So to the matter at hand, I ban penquins cause I just love you all. Tis the season ya know.

Edited to add: Was told that Sus' s niece Raeven, told Bret that Mossynuts had wrote a PM to someone on another thread that Handymama has squeezed our secret Santa. Not sure he will be able to fly this year, he's suffering with eye problems.


----------



## summerdaze

Hi Echoe!! :bouncy: I haven't been on here in a while either coz my computer turned on me. Well, I hate to say this, but you're banned coz I didn't understand any of that last part you said.


----------



## Echoesechos

summerdaze said:


> Hi Echoe!! :bouncy: I haven't been on here in a while either coz my computer turned on me. Well, I hate to say this, but you're banned coz I didn't understand any of that last part you said.


Now I'm not quite sure why not. Glad you're back, rotten puters anyhoo


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not watching that mama closer. Them East Tennessee girls got fast hands...keep you on yer toes. And banned for making Rae my niece! That'll mean I'll have to stop thinking of her _that_ way. Besides,:gossip: Shhhh, don't tell, but she's older than me too.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh Sus haven't you ever heard that age doesn't matter. I heard that she is 39 and holding so see problem solved. LOL

And you are banned for thinking of your niece in that manner. Don't cha no that's illegal in Russia?


----------



## handymama

Banned for trying to deport sus and for relying on penguins for such important duties as being secret Santa's.


----------



## Bret

Banned for the 3,500th banning. But who is counting.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for counting.

And Karl? I see chivalry is dead. Banned!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Well, I was thinking on the fly. So shoot me... :nana:... Nothin' wrong with an older woman. Banned because chivalry isn't dead, it just smells like that after work.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for fantasizing about your niece. And talking about it.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for thinking about it enough that you'd want to bring it up again. And, you and Echoes both, are banned for falsifying the DNA test results. That only works in Russia.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for considering that I could POSSIBLY still have such thoughts... I mean, at MY age, and all.


----------



## sustainabilly

Don't _make_ me post "Grumpier Old Men" outtakes. See? All I had to do was get you all riled up. You're feeling spry as a spring chicken now, aren't you?

I'll still have to ban you for hoarding all the snuff though.


----------



## handymama

Wait a minute...sus is after his niece AND her uncle Bert...is that sus's brother?Banned!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for conveniently not mentioning the shotgun she's holding.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for hiding my support hose and my dentures.


----------



## sustainabilly

Umm, honey? You're wearing them. Banned, you forgetful ole lady, you!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for coveting my colostomy bag.


----------



## sustainabilly

I'll trade you, even up. Newly waxed and everything. Banned if'n ya don't.


----------



## summerdaze

Well, I just want to know what she's holding.....Seems kinda mean to tease us like that. You're banned for teasing. 
Age doesn't matter? I thought it was SIZE doesn't matter? Age AND size don't matter? Doesn't anybody CARE about anything anymore?!!? What's this world coming to....grumble, grumble, grumble.....


----------



## summerdaze

Oh well Hell-O Kitty, I'm late to the party. Scuze me, I'll just ban myself as I back on outta here.........grumble, grumble, grumble........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making us plead with you to continue banning!


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! I don't beg anyone... plead gently and ladylike yes, but never plead. Man Raeven you are banned for starting up those rumors about about summer taking out a hit for Hello Kitty penguins.


----------



## sustainabilly

Yeah! What she said. Only she's banned cuz I thought it first. And your banned too, Dazed. Cuz...well just cuz.
Thursdays are, let the 17 yr old male kitchen trasher cook, nights. I've got an excuse for being slow. It's amazing the places I find dried up bits of food on Thursdays! :hair


----------



## handymama

Banned for allowing dried food to collect on your giant stuffed hello kitty.


----------



## sustainabilly

Hello kitty. You are banned for calling my stuffed badger a high-falutin cat.


----------



## handymama

Banned for saying falutin, thought only I said that. You must've heard me over there through your ancient hearing aid peepaw.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having delusions of a high-falutin' vocabulary. Really??


----------



## handymama

Banned for gettin sloomicky on us.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for bringing my age back into this!


----------



## handymama

Banned because according to my 86 year old granny, sloomicky means dressing trashy.


----------



## sustainabilly

Don't need no hep hearin missy. Yer banned an yer scrawny dawg 2.


----------



## handymama

Banned, cuz the beagle is actually getting kinda pudgy.


----------



## sustainabilly

Tsk...Banned for feeding your beagle purina bon bons.


----------



## handymama

Banned for dissing any kind of bon bons.


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah! Banned for letting the kitties out of the bag concerning our addiction to bon bons. Some things are not meant to be shared all public like...


----------



## summerdaze

Raeven said:


> Banned for making us plead with you to continue banning!



Well....ok,.......if you insist!  Now YOU'RE banned for scolding me! Hahaha


----------



## summerdaze

Dang it! I screwed up again!!!!! I gotta quit smokin' that stuff!!!!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not sharing! Pass it Bogart.


----------



## handymama

Banned for coveting the devil's lettuce.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not being sympathetic to my needs. You would if you lived next to that Itis bunch like I do. There's Bronch and Col, and those twins Dermat and Encephal are hateful little things. But the worst is ole Laryng. I'd lose my voice if I screamed that much!


----------



## handymama

Uh, wow. Banned for living next to hell lol.
It's ok sus. I too fondly recall my days gardening with the dark Lord.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned if you think only your Itis' are bad. Arthur is the worst. He's not all seasonable like your neighbors. He's mean no matter what. Not the bee's knees or fingerlicious, or or or whatevah! He's just toe jam itis.


----------



## summerdaze

sustainabilly said:


> Banned for not sharing! Pass it Bogart.



Well I'm smokin' fish, but,:shrug: ok! Banned for uh, ...namecalling!


----------



## sustainabilly

Sorry dazed. Is Ms. Bogart better? Or maybe Ms. Manners Bogart? I have no choice but to ban you for excessive persnicketyness.


----------



## handymama

Banned for spray painting your flat tires green and putting bows on em for Xmas wreaths.


----------



## summerdaze

That there is such a great idear, that I'm not even gonna ban ya mama! Now....whar's my keys? I gots to get me some sprayin' paint!


----------



## handymama

not that I've done it or anything lol...


----------



## Echoesechos

Well banned for banning on the value of persnickityness. Could be a whole lot worse than that ya know. Could be for stealing tips left on tables, picking buggers, scratching unmentionable s, wearing underwear on the outside of their clothes, dreadlocks, taking bites out of the ice cream in the store and putting it back, licking your cookies and just plain sneezing on the lettuce.


Edited to add: taking to long for a post to post. Whhhaaatttttt!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for making your dog wear that hideous Christmas sweater your Aunt Edna knitted for you. You know, the one with dancing Grinches and the too long arms only an orangutan could love?


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for dissing Aunt Edna after she worked her little fingers to the bone! For shame!

Hey this has nothin' to do with nothin', but I saw a farting piano toy at Walmart tonight! You could fart out little "musical" tunes on them! Well, I HAD to push a couple of keys, and it emitted several different, quite audible, and VERY realistic "earthy" sounds. I started laughing to myself, and then looked up to see 2 people at the end of the isle giving me the hairy eyeball, because they of course, had no way of knowing that I was playing with a TOY. I'm sure because of my giggles, they thought that I was not only incredibly RUDE, but also quite enjoying myself!


----------



## sustainabilly

I'll lay you 3 to 1 you could be playing farting Matilda by the end of one night. Oh, go on dazed, go back and buy it. You know you want to. Sure bet you could be the next youtube sensation.

And, banned for blaming the toy. What, the dog wasn't handy?


----------



## summerdaze

I was thinking the theme song in The Grinch Who Stole Christmas, but no, I'm not gonna buy that thing, and pray my grandsons don't see it!! The don't need any help or encouragement what so ever!!! 
And it WAS the toy! It WAS!!!! Banned for suggesting otherwise!


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz that movie is AWESOME, I even watch it when the kids aren't home! You're gonna deprive your grandbabies of the classics? Bad granny!


----------



## Echoesechos

But, but you could stand beside someone and just let loose (with the toy I mean) and act all innocent. Just smile big like you know sumthin they don't. Banned for lack of adventure folks.


----------



## arcticow

Ye art all henceforth bann-ed forthwith for preponderance of mindless banning, nonsensical pickiness, and excessively enjoying thyselves!!! Bah, humbug!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! Banned for bah humbugness.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for not acknowledging that ESS (that's Ebenezer Scrooge Syndrome) is a real and crippling dysfunction. Show some compassion for the guy.... ya know? Jeez! The poor man eats gruel by candlelight.


----------



## Echoesechos

Yeah but it's gruel with artichoke and parmesan. Banned for not realizing the more high end organic gruels are the number one favorite of gruel eaters.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for suggesting artichoke in gruel!!! Parmesan, too pricey... Velveeta if any cheese...


----------



## sustainabilly

Guilty of cheesy banning practices. Banned!


----------



## summerdaze

Ok, all this talk of artichokes and cheese and gruel is making me hungry, and it's.. too.. late... to.... eat..... Besides, I just finished a piece of blueberry CHEESECAKE! :clap: You're banned for somehow not working cheesecake into the convo.


----------



## Bret

Banned for trying to write new words for C.W. McCall.


----------



## Jim-mi

Each and every one of you is banned for not having too have had the experience of the horsebittle and rehab food that I just went through...................

My humor has gone way way south..........


----------



## Bret

Ok...no bones about your humor, humerus or Hummer for that matter. My last hospital cafeteria food was excellent. Banned for waisting(yes) your rehab food.


----------



## handymama

Banned for humming while you eat.
I'd been wondering where our dear jim-mi had gotten to. Sorry. And please feel better soon. Sending get well glitter your way.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for molly-coddling curmudgeons!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being a reindeer murderer.


----------



## handymama

Banned for revealing the true reason Rudolphs nose is red.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for dissing humming. Anyone who has had to suffer through a 41 mile run to the next rest stop appreciates the value of humming a loud, boisterous tune.

Welcome back Jim! You ol' curmudgeon. Here's hoping you make a speedy recovery back to your old grouchy self.


----------



## Jim-mi

darn . . .that get well glitter --almost-- brought a smile to my face.........


----------



## Echoesechos

AND a tear to your eye. Banned for horsepitaling your food, instead of punkin chunkin it. You might have been able to sell TV rights with that.


Glad you're back to bug the others. Been wondering where you were. I've about worked my fingers to the bone representing us both on here. Caused some mighty vapors fer sure.


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for trying to pass off your dual personality as something new to us.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned and smite you for the disapproving remarks about my sistah kin. She is so uptight that you don't have to worry about heerrrrrr. Me, on the other hand is unmediated and ready to rumble. Whatcha gots to say now?


----------



## handymama

Banned for sounding like all three of my bipolar aunts! Eek!


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for dressing your chickens up as elves.


----------



## handymama

Banned because it was just the ducks. The australorps were too fast.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for making merry!!!


----------



## handymama

You leave Mary and her red dress alone! Banned.


----------



## arcticow

Boiled with your own pudding!!! Banned, humbug!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Wow harsh... Boiling is just so vikingish. Or something. Banned for ruining the pudding with hot bodies.


----------



## Jim-mi

BanNed for dying all the plums for the pudding bright green


----------



## summerdaze

Sounds festive to me. What have you got against FESTIVE Jim-mi????? Get with the holiday spirit man!


----------



## handymama

Banned for being the ghost of Christmas present to ole scrooge Jim-mi.


----------



## arcticow

Attention, Blue Light shoppers! Banned till the White Sale!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Well at least you didn't mention shopping the red light district. We would have lost all the people's then. Banned because I wanted the colored sale. White is so yesteryear.


----------



## arcticow

Yew air banned fer call in' me OLD!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned for hearing voices again...


----------



## arcticow

Hey, if you were close enuff , you'd hear 'em too! Banned!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Probably just BL tellin' ya to straighten up and fly right! But I guess ya can blame it on "the voices" iffin' ya want to! Course, you're banned for that.


----------



## sustainabilly

Uh, huh...Sure. This from someone who blames excessive flatulence on poor defenseless toys...  Banned for denying your inner voices. They each sit on a shoulder. And, if you don't heed them equally, you start to walk lopsided.

Listen. There's one now. She says, "Eat more Christmas cookies...." :gossip:


----------



## summerdaze

Well...I ..NEVER! Isn't that what they always said in the old movies? Let me ask AC since he's old and all....
I'm not denying MY inner voices....I'm denying that AC is hearing inner voices! He's thinking it's "the voices" and I"m thinking it's his lovely wife asking him to take out the garbage! 
I'm not listening to the cookie voice. (today) I'm sitting here being a good girl, eating a bowl of broccoli with lemon juice. And no cracks about needing some defenseless toys to blame later either!!!!! 
You're banned for trying to get me to listen to the cookie voice! Must...be....strong.....


----------



## handymama

Ew, banned for putting lemon juice on the broccoli. Lord, just leave it plain or with cheese.


----------



## Jim-mi

I suspect that those of you with excessive flatulence have been sitting in your own pew for way too long . . . 
.So you is baNned.............


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned for making jokes about farting in church. I know, I know..."but the acoustics are perfect!..." Still, what would Harriet Olsen say?


----------



## summerdaze

Wait..who's Harriet Olsen? You're banned for bringing up people that I don't know!


----------



## Jim-mi

Harriet Nelson always sits alone in her own pew............cause she are baNned from church


----------



## arcticow

Don't turn around... You KNOW you can hear that tiniest noise behind you, even if you try your hardest not to listen... It IS there! Banned !!!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for thinking you was gonna sneek one over on us........


----------



## Bret

Banned for being lower than a sneeks belly in a wagon rut. Now throw down that box. It's Christmas in a two-days ride.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because arachnid pudding is absolutely disgusting. What a nasty thing to serve to your relatives at the holidays. Tsk.


----------



## sustainabilly

Oh my, banned for feigned mauvaise honte. What's wrong, Charlotte darling? Web pickings been a little slim of late?


----------



## Raeven

Banned for messing in my web. By the way... do you know a good place to get oct-focals?


----------



## sustainabilly

Banned cuz I'm not EVEN gonna look that up!... Clever girl


----------



## Raeven

Banned for secret banning rationale. All executions on this forum should be public, with the reasons clearly posted in writing on the courthouse door and on the scaffold over by the large oak tree.


----------



## sustainabilly

That's a scaffold? Looked like a singletree to me. Banned for confusing nomenclature.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for heavy thinking on Christmas!!!


----------



## Bret

Why would a scaffold be erected.near a perfectly good oak tree. An example of wreckless spending. Oh well. All are unbanned this Christmas anyways.


----------



## arcticow

Banned, for unilateral unbanment without proper legal documentation and proof of the necessary tax stamps!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for not keeping your imagination under proper containment........


----------



## Raeven

Banned for imagining I have some kind of magical banning powers. (Even if I do.)


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz you have a pet unicorn.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for disclosure of pertinent personal information!!!


----------



## Bret

Banned for disclosing disclosure. Back on your heads.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNned for putting minnows on your hat


----------



## handymama

Banned for not wearing the cat hat.


----------



## Jim-mi

The John Deere hat takes preference over all others.....
baNned for even suggesting a cat hat.....


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for being a hater. Cats r cool. You just need to be shown the power of the kitty. Then you will be BEGGING for a Cat Hat!


----------



## Jim-mi

I drove the big Cats for years. But then we got the big John Deere's...much niicer...
My cat hat sits gathering dust somewhere.
So you is baNned for even mentioning cats


----------



## Bret

CAT plate on my bumper. CAT hat on my dash. Letting it slide for professional courtesy. I know I will be punished. It has been two days and EVERYONE is keeping score.


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause I forgot what the score is!!!


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz it's been too long since I scored


----------



## Bret

handymama said:


> Banned cuz it's been too long since I scored


Banned for braking(yes) on the scored line, or using cuz and score in the same sentence.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because incest is relative.


----------



## handymama

Banned for cheeky wordplay.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for giving me so many, uh, openings.


----------



## Jim-mi

Than you shalt be baNned again for your verbal transgressions ..........


----------



## Jerry in MN

Banned for not thinking outside the box-er shorts.


----------



## handymama

Banned for having an overabundance of lawn gnomes.


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNned for snooping on my bestest Gnomes


----------



## glazed

:help:

huh???

:help:


----------



## Bret

Banned for looking into the headlights.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for calling Jake at State Farm while wearing moth eaten undershorts.


----------



## Jim-mi

Any talk of my religious clothing is preposterous and so there for is baNNed


----------



## handymama

Banned because I'd been worried about you.


----------



## summerdaze

Mama, you're worried about Jim-mi when you're all sideways and stuff? I'm worried about YOU! Banned for making me fret!


----------



## handymama

Banned for teasing me over my stupid phone.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for not getting a "smart" phone!


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz they lied and told me it was smart lol


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for thinking a four buck phone is smart. Four bucks, four bucks, four bucks.


----------



## handymama

Banned for excessive repetition (skips away to find ruler).


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for what I THINK you're gonna do with that ruler!!! Glad you fixed that pic.....I hardly slept a wink the whole night for FRETTING about it!! Hahahaha...


----------



## handymama

Banned for winking in your sleep


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause YOU watch people SLEEP!!! WIERD...


----------



## Jerry in MN

Banned for spelling "weird" in a weird way


----------



## summerdaze

:bouncy: Hi Jerry! Haven't seen ya around here for a while! I think THAT"S kind of wired, and I'm gonna have ta ban you. Sorry.


----------



## handymama

You're all banned for not using the weird spellchecker thingamabobbiedoodle


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey mama, is there such a thing? AND if so I ban you for not typing it three times.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed cause her seplling is way offf


----------



## summerdaze

I noticed that two, but your band two coz ewe spelt "way" wrong.....should be "weigh" I believe. It's in the hillbilly spellcheker handbook.


----------



## Twp.Tom

Banned for crackin' on hillbilly's, cause they're good people!


----------



## Bret

...and have good bread. Banned for loafing and not putting the twist tie back on. (It's under the microwave)


----------



## handymama

Banned for condoning the use of those wretched twist ties.


----------



## arcticow

Banned... For supporting the use of those blasted plastic clips!!!


----------



## Bret

arcticow said:


> Banned... For supporting the use of those blasted plastic clips!!!


It's the future. Banned for being a graduate. I had to hold back on this one to keep from getting banned by real banners, whom I respect...also.


----------



## Echoesechos

But they are almost as good as duct tape. Banned I say, banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNNed for having the audacity to mumble about ducking tape


----------



## handymama

Banned for taping your ducks. You're sick and twisted.


----------



## Echoesechos

Twirl sistuh, twirl. Dang duct taped ducks are nasty. Notice I said ducking not Peking ducks.

A little housewives of somewhere reference there. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh oh oh, forgot to ban.... So banned! Sneaking quietly back out again.


----------



## handymama

You shouldn't be peeking at them ducks neither! Banned.


----------



## Echoesechos

HA! If they are flashing, I'm peeking. Just sayin'. Banned for interrupting my peeking. Now they've flown off and it's getting dark and there's someone in a trench over yonder.


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz you didn't successfully tape them lol


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh! Didn't know that was in my job description. I once had a job given to me. Job title was foam rubber. Ummm ok. Then I learned I was supposed to take off the foam on glasses of beer. Sounded much nicer then. Ha understand, right? Right?. Huh, you is banned for ignoring me.


----------



## handymama

Banned for rubbing foam on the feller in the trench.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well he asked for it. He skerrid off the duckies. Banned for reminding me of my meltdown.


----------



## handymama

Banned for thinking anything could melt right now.


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNNed for foaming at the mouth


----------



## arcticow

Banned for all this sick, twisted horrendous folly!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for being kinky.....and the REST of you are banned for NOT being kinky. One size fits all banning...works for me..:whistlin:


----------



## summerdaze

Woops, responded to the wrong one. Never mind, ...it stands. 

AC, you're banned for JOINING IN on the sick, twisted, horrendous folly!


----------



## arcticow

Banned for follicular snobbery!!!


----------



## handymama

My follicles are also delightfully kinky, so I straight up ban you.


----------



## Echoesechos

So you have an afro huh? Banned if you don't have a tie die shirt and bell bottoms on too.


----------



## handymama

Banned because I'm NOT Macy Gray lol


----------



## Echoesechos

I like Macy Gray. Maybe not her lyrics. LOL Banned because Humpty dumpty says so. He's a good egg, didn't listen to those ads that talked about how crack kills though.


----------



## handymama

Banned because humpty dumpty had secret dealings with Jack and Jill. Wasn't water they went to fetch, if ya know what I mean...


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for going kinky on us AGAIN


----------



## handymama

Banned for not acknowledging the still your neighbor is building out back.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well it's probably because he can't see thru the marijuana plants off his deck. Banned for spilling HIS secrets mama.


----------



## handymama

Banned for calling me a stecret stiller spillerer. HE says they are just cleome. Hmmm....


----------



## Echoesechos

Once a stecret stiller spillerer, always a stecret stiller spillerer. Banned for keeping things real, I guess.


----------



## handymama

Banned for being one of da boys from da hood yo.


----------



## Jim-mi

Crap talk like that **** will put you on the BANNED forever list..................


Keep it clean and decent


----------



## summerdaze

I see you've been sharing your bountiful harvest with the girls, Jimi. Where's mine? I wanta speak jive too! Banned coz you ain't passin' it!


----------



## Jim-mi

I am highly offended by that crap jive talk........

This has been a fun thread . . . .we do not need to take it to the bottom rung of today's decadent society with references to the dregs of today........

my .03 cents


----------



## summerdaze

Oh lighten up, will ya!? Don't you remember the movie "Airplane"? "Pardon me miss, I speak Jive" spoken by Beaver Cleaver's mom? That was funny stuff. 

The kids talk like this all the time, black and white, with the "yo" and all that. If you have young kids around, your bound to have heard this. 
I don't believe anyone here meant anything negative, or even gave it a thought that what they said in fun might actually offend someone. 
I'm not very PC, so I say what I want. 
I'm not exactly sure what you were trying to say. Looks like you're saying that the people that talk this way are the dregs of today, but I'm sure that's not what you REALLY meant. But since I'm not PC, I don't really care, free speech and all that.

Now back to the light hearted banter I hope...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for good timing.


----------



## Jim-mi

I really meant what I posted.
Nor am I PC.
Of course there are no young kids around.
Never have seen the movie Airplane.

I have no respect for anyone who thinks they are something with that jive crap "talk"
So it does not need to be introduced into a thread like this


----------



## Raeven

Banned for taking anything in this thread too seriously. Seriously.


----------



## handymama

Wow, I didn't know anyone could get that offended over me talking the way everybody from the city high school talked back in the late nineties. It was meant to sound stupid. Sorry if I offended you Jim-mi. It truly wasn't my intention.
We've discussed kinky nuns with rulers and that's okay though? Help! I need an adult lol!
I think I'll ban myself for giving a care.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not leaving him to me. A joust is in order.


----------



## handymama

Banned, because I have no horse or lance. We can shoot skeet for it tho...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for canoeing sideways over the river and into the trees.


----------



## handymama

Banned, its what you must do to reach grandmothers house...


----------



## Raeven

Banned for stalking my grandmother, and knowing she lives in the woods.


----------



## handymama

Banned for pretending you don't live in the woods also! What big eyes you have!


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I don't know WHAT you're talking about.












<huff!!>


----------



## handymama

Banned for huffing and puffing. I'm off to shave the hairs on my chinny chin chin.


----------



## Raeven

Banned because I discern you like my teeth.


----------



## handymama

Banned for wearing grannys nightie when you go to visit the piggies.


----------



## Raeven

Oh!! OH!!! Banned for ridiculing my sleeping costumes!! And what do you know about my piggie visitations??


----------



## handymama

Banned, for I doth commune with thine piggies, whilst I paddle....


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having designs on my bacon.


----------



## handymama

Mmm banned for bacon.... and I didn't tattoo them, I swear!


----------



## arcticow

Everyone who has read the older story knows that the bright little swine invented Wolf Brand Chili... BANNED!!!


----------



## Bret

Surley you joust. Do I need to say it?


----------



## summerdaze

You DO! Banned for not sayin' it.


----------



## arcticow

OÃ´ooooh!!! You banned him! Your turn... Bann-ed!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for being a copy cat banner.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for hating puddy tats.


----------



## handymama

Banned for being awol


----------



## MOSSYNUT

My uncle has been in I.C.U. So I've been with him and to much going on at work. Your banned just because it feels so good to ban you:sing:


----------



## Bret

Sorry about your uncle. Hope he is improving. You are, however, banned for drinking the ink from the coffee dispenser in the I.C.U. waiting room. All the best.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well at least he is home now. But you're banned for insinuating I would drink that horse piss they try to pass off as coffee.


----------



## handymama

Banned because I think it smells more like burned cat poop.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Why are you collecting and burning your cat's poop?:yuck:
Banned for being dirty and not in a good way!!!


----------



## handymama

Haven't done that since I was a kid. Even then it was just to throw on people's porches on Halloween. 
Banned for insulting my nostalgia.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for insinuating that I would ever ever ever put a turd in a paper bag and light it

shame


----------



## handymama

Banned cuz it's a family tradition. Dad taught me. Least I didn't chop down trees across the roads and set them on fire like he did as a kid on Halloween too!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned, it's 2015.


----------



## Jim-mi

That cheap price of 20dollars and 15 cents is reason enough to baN it


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for poo pooing my thriftyness.


----------



## summerdaze

WELL, I WON'T POO POO YOUR THRIFTINESS!!!!!!!!! However, I WILL ban you for GP.


----------



## Echoesechos

You banned me for GP. I will ban you for JB (just because).


----------



## Jim-mi

Your both baNNed to the outhouse to argue it out.....................


----------



## Echoesechos

The outhouse huh. Well Jimmie you are banned cause I'm thinking we will come out of that little room with it fully decorated and your phone number plastered on the wall. Oh yeaaaah!
:buds::thumb:


----------



## Bret

Banned for dropping the cell phone in the outbooth.


----------



## summerdaze

Banned for sayin' "Hello? HELLO?! Can ya hear me NOW????!" after you fish it out!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for having that crap-eating grin on your face after trying to complete your phone call.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for poo-pooing this insanely vital subject


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh banned for throwing out that word. Insanely. Might give someone on here a complex.


----------



## handymama

Banned for aggravating my insanity complex.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for your latitude, longitude, and attitude.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for YOUR height, depth, and yes, width... Oh yes he did!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for ogling my width.


----------



## arcticow

I did NOT ogle... Just made reference... Banned!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for making rocks so heavy that you yourself can't lift them.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for splitting hairs instead of rocks.............


----------



## Bret

Banned for not attending the.Woodsplitters Ball.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for not playing Glenn Millers version......


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for not explaining Glen's version of what...


----------



## Jim-mi

For got I'm conversing with youngsters.......baNNed

"Woodchoppers ball" by Artie Shaw or Woody Herman . . . . .classic old stuff.........


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned! You stopped the flow of me doing the hokey pokey. Now I have to start over.


----------



## bajiay

No!! Shake the other left!


----------



## Jim-mi

You left coasters are baNNed for shaking so much yer causing the earth to quakey.....


----------



## Bret

Banned for incorrect music and dance reporting. The Coasters did not perform Achy Quakey swing left or right. Slowww Slowww quick quick...


----------



## Echoesechos

Bret you are banned. You broke my ackie breakie heart.


----------



## Bret

That which bans you make you better. Don't stay banned. Get banning. Remember Carol Banning?


----------



## Jim-mi

carol banning was banNed for wearing her bras inside out...........


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not herding cats properly... You left at least a dozen strays behind at that last river crossing... Banned!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned! I wasn't herding cats, I was singing. Sheesh it's a witch I say, a witch hunt. I sing sooooo pretty. Just don't be asking those rotten cats who were complaining at the river. I said see ya to them.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for being Oggie's best friend and cat-torturer.


----------



## Bret

Banned for cross promoting feline unfriending.


----------



## Jim-mi

Your argyle socks put you on the baNNed list


----------



## Echoesechos

Not just the argyle, but with individual toe sleeves..... That is what causes a severe banning.


----------



## arcticow

Banned for those big ol' juice can rollers in yer hair and those fuzzy pink slippers that keep falling off!!!


----------



## Raeven

Banned for disdaining my sense of style. <huff!!>


----------



## Echoesechos

Well Raeven when that is all they can find to ban.... But I can ban you for your perfection. I'm kinda like that sometimes. You know queenly and all ish.


----------



## Jim-mi

your queenly accoutrements have been tarnished because of your argyle socks. BaNNed till you modify your ways.........................


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned Jim. I told you those socks were mobile moth eradicators. You need to shuck those moths outta your ears so you know what's up dude.


----------



## arcticow

Banned 'cause your socks walk all by themselves!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

mobile moth eradicators indeed . . . . . . . . .baNNed for thinking up such mothy tails.


----------



## Echoesechos

Jim, you and AC just need to get over my lovely sock moth erdicators. You both are banned because I'm pretty much awesome.


----------



## arcticow

Avocados and overt awesomes are BANNED!


----------



## Jim-mi

overt awesomes were placed on the endangered specifics manifesto strictly to accommmodate Raevan's worst wishes............You should therefore baN tangerines and not avocados


----------



## Bret

This is so obvious that it will get me banned. You are absolutely not comparing apples and oranges. On behalf of citrus growers everywhere, you are banned.


----------



## Jim-mi

yes; comparing apples to harpsichords will get you baNNed


----------



## arcticow

Apples, hedge apples, hedgehogs... Who cares? Banned!!!


----------



## Bret

...getting to the core of banning and wearing a tin pot on your head.


----------



## Jim-mi

I'll have you know that is a genuine goobermint issue helmet . . and not a tin pot.
It protects my tinfoil........
you is baNNed


----------



## arcticow

Banned for hoarding tinfoil!!!


----------



## Bret

arcticow said:


> Banned for hoarding tinfoil!!!


All of my original Wrigley gum wrappers are worth a mint. Banned.


----------



## Echoesechos

I understand. It's the used wrappers that are worthless. Banned for not explaining that faster, Jim now has a drawer full of used wrappers. Doesn't need and more tin foil caps.


----------



## Jim-mi

I was always very careful to flatten out my used wiggly gum and re wrap it in those beautiful wrappers.
figuring what to do with a trunk full of used gum . . . . . . .
baNNed for the heck of it............


----------



## Bret

Banned. RRR on the bed post.


----------



## Jim-mi

baNNed for eating crackers in bed............


----------



## arcticow

Banned for not including smoked oysters with the crackers!!!


----------



## Echoesechos

Smoked oysters, YUCK! BANNED, BANNED,BANNED.


----------



## Bret

...for cavernous oyster shaming.


----------



## Echoesechos

Have you never seen the green gunk that spills out of those suckers? Oh gross, oysters are henceforth and for ever more banned.


----------



## handymama

Banned for discouraging the walrus.


----------



## Echoesechos

As long as the walrus eats the oysters it is welcome. It's the vegetarian walrus that's banned.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not including the carpenter.


----------



## Jim-mi

the carpenter is a vegan and baNNed......


----------



## Echoesechos

I knew that carpenter was shifty. He and his handyman brother are banned.


----------



## summerdaze

Well I haven't been on here for a while, but you all are banned at the same time because I thought you guys would straighten up while I was gone, but I can see that you haven't. Tisk, tisk.


----------



## arcticow

Larry, Darryl and Darrel told me to ban you!!!


----------



## summerdaze

Are those the voices in your head Cow?? Almost forgot.....banned....for listening to THOSE 3!


----------



## Echoesechos

Hey now dazed, cow has to have someone talk him straight, two voices for the price of one. Banning you for taking away half of his support team.


----------



## arcticow

Shhhhh! Not so loud, the aliens are listening! Banned for being too noisy!!!


----------



## Jim-mi

alienate-ing the aliens was baNNed on page79 subsection B9.
Don't let it happen again


----------



## Jerry in MN

Banned for not saying whatthealienate


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNNed for knot knowing that it was Limburger cheeese............


----------



## handymama

Banned for being the antivelveeta.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh no, the antivelveeta. Oh handy you did int. Banned for bringing out the big guns.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not dreaming big.


----------



## Echoesechos

But but it would compete with your big hair. You are banned for showing off your large follicles.


----------



## handymama

Banned for follicular envy!


----------



## Jim-mi

you is baNNed for trying to sanitize your follicles with used axle grease..........


----------



## handymama

Banned for not keeping up the latest trends in follicular treatments.


----------



## Echoesechos

Latest treatments isn't axle grease except in that one small town in southeast Florida. Banned for greasing up in the wrong town. You know better mama.


----------



## Jim-mi

Oh boy . . . does that mean that mama is a greaser . . .???
I thought that was baNNed way back when.......


----------



## Echoesechos

Well maybe not banned but for sure frowned upon. Hmm maybe frowning upon should be banned.


----------



## Bret

Testing...one, two three. Tap tap tap. Phfffffffff. 

Banned.

Thought I forgot how.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh birthday boy is back. A year older made you think you might have forgotten? Banned my dear.


----------



## Bret

If I thought before posting, I wouldn't be able to post, ever. Banned for reminding me of my age. All other thoughts are thinking sands.


----------



## Jim-mi

As long as you are above the ripe old age of thirteen youse will knot be banneD


----------



## Bret

...for posing as Jerry Lee Lewis.


----------



## Jim-mi

Jerry Lee was baNNed for wearing argyle socks


----------



## handymama

Banned for dishonoring the argyle.


----------



## Jim-mi

You is baNNed for even thinking that I would diss your argyle sockies...........

They are ever so geeekie


----------



## BikerChick

Banned for argyles in March. Time for the shamrock socks!


----------



## Echoesechos

So true and just in time for spring forward time. But I'm banning you just because I can.


----------



## Jim-mi

Echo you is banNed for using excessive Brasso on your crown


----------



## Jerry in MN

Banned for letting this thread sink to dam*near the bottom of the page


----------



## MOSSYNUT

You sir are banned simply because it's been far too long since I've been able to ban someone.


----------



## handymama

Flossy! I ban you for excessive absence! :-D


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Hey there is my fav-o-rite bearclaw clad lady:nanner:
Ur banned for jumping on me so fast.


----------



## handymama

Banned for calling attention to the fact that I have a fondness for you sir!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for making me blush and making me feel all warm inside or maybe it's just the Devil's cut:happy2:


----------



## Jim-mi

those fathomless tears will only get youse baNNed


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well Jim-mi youse is banned for causing everyone to be at a loss for words.
Really nothing for a whole day. Y'all had nothing huh


----------



## Jim-mi

Well mossy you have intimidated the folks who really want to baN you for tieing your shoelaces Backwards..........


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Me intimidate? I'm a big teddy bear not a grizzly bear.
You are banned for suggesting other wise.


----------



## handymama

Y'all are still talking about bears? Banned, I'm bringin the bear claws!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Oh did I hit a little to close to home? If'n I knew how to do a manicure I would so declaw u. U wouldn't be any more dangerous than a lil *****cat. Banned for being so sensitive.


----------



## handymama

Banned for sitting nonchalantly at your computer, wearing nothing but a thong.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

ur welcome:happy2:
Baanned for painting that pretty picture for everyone here and banned again for not keeping that our little secret.


----------



## handymama

Banned, this thread needed some shaking up. Now go clean the moss off them, um...carbuncles.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Now u know my... carbuncles are clean as a whistle.
banned for making people think that I would keep dirty carbuncles!
um what's a carbuncle?


----------



## handymama

A carbuncle is a mythological jewel found beneath a unicorns horn. Banned for not sharing the devil's cut.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for living tooo far away.


----------



## handymama

Banned for not mailing it or something. I can mail ya some shine lol.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I tried it went through the envelope and I wound up with a drunk hound







Banned for making me admit what I've done


----------



## handymama

Awww, banned for making me have hound envy! 
And, really???


----------



## MOSSYNUT

NO not really. Please don't tell me that you think I would do something like that and by that I mean waste good whisky on a dog:happy2:
banned


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh my, nit show for a few days and just look what happens? Drunk hounds, dirty carbuncles (who knew) and misc other thing happening. Phew! Banned for stealing the lucky charms. Carbuncles, really mammaaaaaa.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

I know right handymama sounds like she really knows her way around a pair of carbuncles I think there might be a few happy unicorns up in Tennessee I'm so jealous 
But ur banned for not checking in sooner and joining in the reindeer games


----------



## handymama

Banned for snooping. What I do with my unicorns is my business lol!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for making me envy a mythical creature.


----------



## handymama

Banned for making me spit out my mountain dew.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned? You should be thanking me:nanner:
I never could acquire a taste for that stuff.


----------



## handymama

Blasphemy against the nectar of the gods! Thou art banned!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Your banned for not knowing that the true nectar of the gods is Gentleman Jack.


----------



## handymama

Banned because drinking gentleman Jack most definitely does not make you a gentleman.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Banned for impersonating your favorite super hero Captain Obvious.


----------



## Echoesechos

Who was banned for ridiculing Captain Ridiculus during mass.


----------



## Jim-mi

captain ridiculus was baNNed for wearing holy pink too-too's too the last church supper in Madison.


----------



## Oleander

Banned for being The Boy Who Drank Too Much.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned for implying Jimmie is a boy. He's a man doncha no?


----------



## Oleander

Banned for not catching the reference.


----------



## Jim-mi

you is baNNed for leaving me to head scratching as to what you is referencing too..


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Your banned just because it brings me joy to ban you every once in awhile.


----------



## handymama

Banned for being a sadist


----------



## Echoesechos

Now mama you is banned for implying that about nuts. He's nuts not a sadist. There is a difference.


----------



## summerdaze

I agree, he's not a sadist.......he's a HAPPIEST! It's spring now, so I'm not banning anyone because I'm so full of..JOY!


----------



## Jim-mi

If your full of Joy then you is baNNed to the outhouse until such time as your insides have calmed down to a dull roar


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Your banned for making me spit water all over my laptop.


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh sure MNUTS, like that's anything new. Banned for misleading the homesteading crowd. I've heard about how you can't hold your drinks.


----------



## handymama

Banned for making me giggle creepily


----------



## Jim-mi

creepy giggling was baNNed back in 1912.............
you musty stay up with da crowd..............................


----------



## Echoesechos

Oh Jimmie you're so wrong. You probably think this song is about you.... Oh sorry had a song creep into my head... Banned it was 1913. Didn't you study that in school? Or....... nuthin I say, nuthin..


----------



## summerdaze

Dippin' in the sauce Echoes? Or maybe I havn't had enough coffee...or maybe I just don't understand your generation. You've banned for all the possibilities of why I don't understand what you're tryin to say.


----------



## Jim-mi

If Echo's crown droops than her left eyelid contorts the minority of the daily trivial outpouring of her subjects........baNNed for not interseading earlier.......


----------



## Echoesechos

Arrggghhhh, I don't want that. The sauce is far to tasty to give up, but my droopy eye does interfere some. Is that you Jimmie? Banned for letting my skeletons out of their closet.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for needing a vacation.


----------



## Echoesechos

Banned cause I just had one. 

Hi Raeven:dance:


----------



## Raeven

Hi, Echoes! :happy:

Banned for taking one.


----------



## sustainabilly

.........just cuz.


----------



## Raeven

Banned for not enslaving others in tradition.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ha! Tradition is over rated. Banned because I know you doubt. AND I just heard all about it on TMZ. It's all true, I just know it.


----------



## Bret

Banned for imitating Thomas. How can you doubt and know at the same time? I recently learned that when I get banned on this thread that it is pretend only and that I can come and go like before.


----------



## Echoesechos

Ummmmm Bret, I'm special. I can do it all at any time. Now I also might be able to rustle up a bridge or two to sell, any interest? Banned for telling Jimmie you already own some bridges. 

That's just not fair. How am I supposed to buy chicken food without selling any bridges?


----------

